# Oh where, oh where has my slim Arrow gone, oh where, oh where can it be?



## Shauntell47

Hi, e-mailed Robert a while ago, he told me that the amp would start shipping 2 weeks from then....

 since i am going to send back my lyrix to get the arrow for a better price, i wanted to know if anyone's gotten theirs yet...

 efn and arirug, did you get yours?


----------



## Eagle Eye

Robert sent mine on 12-12-09. I will send the Lyrix upon receipt. Not a bad deal I guess. I will let you know when I receive it.


----------



## arirug

Hi Shauntell47!

 No I haven`t received it yet. I guess i have been waiting for almost 6 month! If I receive it I will post here!


----------



## Shauntell47

yeah, i really like the look of this amp... the automatic on/off feature is a definite plus, since i always tend to forget to turn off the amp...

 hope this one turns out, since we've been waiting for almost a year...


----------



## Eagle Eye

WOW!!!!!! Just received the Headstage Arrow. Did a quick listen and am charging it up as we speak. All I can say is the sound is crisp, clean and the sound stage is great. I had the Hornet prior to this one and I can tell you that this one is very nice sounding equal or better in my opinion. I bet once you get it you are gonna love it. I am not too good on describing the sound in professional language so I will just say "Outstanding". Good work Robert and thanks.


----------



## prone2phone

it got looks for sure, and even bass boost!


----------



## Shauntell47

man, i can't wait to be able to carry around such a cool thin amp, the lyrix is just so fat compared to it... i'll probably wait until after xmas though, when i get some cash...

 what setup are you using?


----------



## Kees

Definitely looks good!


----------



## Eagle Eye

I am presently using a Creative Vision M with LOD. Have ordered the iPod Touch 64gb but not here yet. Will use that also with a LOD. Headphones are Sennheiser HD 25-SPII and ATH ES7. Should have the Headstage DAC cable on monday as he mailed it two days after the amp. Once I have a chance this weekend to really use this amp I will try to post some opinions and may work on a review. So far I am very pleased. Yes it is small but very well put together. One good thing is you can use any mini usb wall plug as long as it is at least 500mA or more.


----------



## shigzeo

It is one hot looking amp, that is for sure. And I have only seen professional drawings. Amps always look better in person.


----------



## Chrnoex

Right now I use a Corda Headsix, would the Arrow be an upgrade? DAP is a Cowon S9 and JH11 IEMs.


----------



## Shauntell47

never heard the Headsix, but if you find headphoneaddict's review of the two, he said that the headsix was about as good as the old lyrix....

 So i'm supposing the arrow is better than these two... Of course, Eagle Eye is the only one who has an Arrow yet...


----------



## earthpeople

You mind showing us some pictures, Eagle Eye?


----------



## Eagle Eye

Here is some I just took. Not sure about the quality but the best I could do at the moment. The player it is next to is the Creative Zen Vision M. Still waiting for the iPod Touch 64 gb as it is somewhere in transit. Just my luck. Hope this helps some who are on the fence as this is a great sounding amp with alot of power. Replacement batteries are only 8.00 a piece from Headstage.


----------



## Eagle Eye

Here is a few that may look better.


----------



## Chrnoex

Just ordered one, ETA 2 weeks. Can't wait to try this baby out.


----------



## Eagle Eye

I am retty sure you will not be disapointed. I love this thing. By the way I got mine shipped from Robert in Germany so maybe your's will be pretty fast. I loved Germany and Wurzburg was a nice place. Used to live in Worms, Karsruhe, Northern Muenster and Frankfurt. Retired out of the Army from Frankfurt. Beautiful place at Christmas time for sure.


----------



## earthpeople

Thanks for the pictures, it certainly looks very nice and well built.


----------



## Eagle Eye

Having held it I can assure you that it is very well made and feels solid to touch.


----------



## arirug

Today I received my Headstage Arrow! It looks really nice! The listening session I have to do later.


----------



## Eagle Eye

Please let me know your impressions with this amp. I would like to hear from someone else who has one.


----------



## arirug

I listened to it for about 3 hours when I went to bed yesterday. I used an imod and a pair of marklmodded Denod D2000 Deluxe. I had the gain on 1 and the crossfeed on 1. I liked it very much! I also have Ray Samuels Tomahawk, iBasso P3+, iBasso D10 and Meyer Corda Move3. I haven`t compared them, but I know that this arrow will get a lot of use. and the sleep function si very smart.


----------



## Eagle Eye

Yeah, I thought the configurations for the power switch was pretty cool and very functional. I like how it turns on with a sound signal and turns off without a sound signal. I also thought the three settings for the bass boost was a nice adjustment.


----------



## arirug

I think this is a great bargain! Tonight I will fall asleep with the Arrow, imod and a pair of Sennheiser HD600.


----------



## prone2phone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arirug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this is a great bargain! Tonight I will fall asleep with the Arrow, imod and a pair of Sennheiser HD600._

 


 how does it compare to your other amps? does it drive hd600 better than move and p3+ ?


----------



## arirug

I tried to compare the iBasso D10, Meyer Move3 and the Headstage Arrow E with an imod and a pair of Sennheiser HD600. To me they all sounded very good! I am not capable of telling which one of them is best. But for one with better ears I guess that may be possible. But some of the features the Headstage Arrow E has, makes it my favorite for now! The sleep function and the fact that when you just start the music again, the amplifier starts by itself, is for me very important!


----------



## Eagle Eye

I agree with what Arirug said. I have tried other portable amps myself and I think the sound of this one is fantastic for the price. I love the sound this generates and probably cannot define it but I know what I like. I also like the way it is smaller, thinner and more portable than a bulky portable amp. I just received the DAC cable from Robert and I am very pleased with the DAC hooked up to the portable amp. Sound is very crisp and clean and the combination of the impedence and gain settings really makes for a fine sound. That is just my impression, in a few weeks I am going to replace my ESW10's so will be able to evaluate the sound from this amp a little better.


----------



## prone2phone

simple impressions are valuable, because headphoneusupremus with golden ears often describe 1 percent differencies that most people will never ever hear in their lives


----------



## schweinhund

Anyone know the dimensions of this amp? I can't seem to find it anywhere on the webpage. I'm interested on how it would stack on an HD Zune


----------



## schweinhund

Actually I take that back I found the specs on the standard version page.


----------



## arirug

9,8cm x 5,4cm x 0,8cm!


----------



## fredman

Here is a picture with an iPod Nano picked up.

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?a...211&thread=274


----------



## Phiber33

Any additional news/comment/reviews (?!) on this very sleek looking amp ?


----------



## Hellenback

I *just* received mine in a "trade and pay less" for my Lyrix.
 Initial impressions are outstanding. This thing has pretty much overcome all the arguments against having a portable amp. It's so thin (1/4")! it will hardly be noticeable in transport. IIRC it's the same op-amp as the Pico and the Lyrix before it. It seems many portable amp builders use it. I've heard quite a few and there may be some different sounding, but none better IMO (yet). Implementation is better than the Lyrix. I have to go by memory, but the sound impresses me like the Pico did when I first heard it. The additional features and small form factor impress me more. I'm going to a meet on Saturday so I'll have a chance to do some direct comparisons with a few amps.
 I'm using it in conjunction with the new model line-dac (Wolfson dac chip) and HD650s. It's hard to believe the definition, clarity, soundstage and PUNCH this little thing has! 
 I'll be back with more impressions when I've listened a little more (maybe after the meet).


----------



## Phiber33

I can't wait to hear about it!
 please do come back with your impressions !


----------



## TOMY

I have one " Nice shape,Excellent sound".

 That's my first impression!!!


----------



## Shauntell47

definitely tell us more... i have a lyrix at the moment and thinking of getting the standard version...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shauntell47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_definitely tell us more... i have a lyrix at the moment and thinking of getting the standard version..._

 

I wouldn't hesitate a minute. With the trade in allowance it's a no-brainer for a better sounding, better looking full featured amp. I got the hi-end one as it gives a whopping 12 volts when needed and the auto power-off saves battery life/duration and charging frequency. I guess if you use cans that don't require the voltage swing (and you have a good memory) the standard version would be fine.
 I'll write a comparative review once it's burned in a little more and I've A/Bd it with other amps at the meet this weekend. I know people are skeptical about portables and full sized cans, but I could use this amp with my HD650s and be content (at least until I have $500 or more to blow on a desktop) I'm pleasantly surprised even though I had high expectations. I believe the high voltage capability in this model has a lot to do with how well it drives the "voltage hungry" 650s.


----------



## Trapper32

^ Looking forward to reading more. This does look like a nice portable. I loved my Lyrix and I'm hoping I'll like the Arrow even more. I had the socketed opamp Lyrix and I couldn't find any opamp that sounded better than the one that came with it. Great deal for sure on their trade in Cash for Clunkers. 
 Again I'd be really interested in reading about your impressions after the meet.


----------



## Eagle Eye

As a matter of fact, Robert told me he uses the HD 650 in his home with this amp as well. Go figure, he must have good taste, LOL. I know you guys are gonna love this amp.


----------



## Hellenback

Well I went to the meet over the weekend and was happy to see there was a Pico there to refresh my "audio memory". 
 It seems both my memory and the Arrow are just fine as the comparison revealed at the very least equality with the Pico, when not taking the Arrow's feature set into consideration. A similar sound signature is to be expected in well designed portables using the same op-amp, but to my ears the Arrow pulled slightly ahead. Maybe it's newer components or implementation; I can't really say why.... I just listen and try to be as objective as possible about what I hear. When making comparisons we leveled the playing field by not using any features absent on the Pico. The smart technology and adjustable bass, gain, impedance and cross-feed, along with it's slim size and considerably lower price IMO make the Arrow the hands down winner.
 Someone using the >$1000 JH13 IEMs said if he heard any difference (no sound optimization used) it was in favor of the Arrow's "wider" soundstage. We use different terms when describing our perception of sound, and being no expert I think that is close to what I meant by "definition" when I made the short comment in a previous post in this thread. The instruments and vocals are all "well defined in their position" on the recording with no sense of anything being squashed together or in the middle of your head. In short, he Arrow is very good at presenting a "big" sound. It has excellent imaging, bass depth and impact and solid performance across the frequency range. As this is my first review of audio hardware I'm afraid I don't have much more of a technical nature to say. That's pretty much why I needed to give a comparative type of impression.
 I haven't been using my desktop much since owning the Arrow. At first I thought it was because of the WOW factor for such a small device. Now I'm beginning to believe the Arrow's sound _is_ actually as good. Granted it's not an expensive desktop, but I have read a great deal on this site about how portables can never be as good at driving full sized (high ohm) headphones as an equally priced desktop. It might end up that I start using my small desktop again, but for now I'm so impressed with the sound of the Arrow I haven't taken the time to do a critical comparison. I know for a fact that the Arrow drives the Senn 650s to a louder level than the desktop but that is not always a sign of equal SQ. I'll report back on that if anyone is interested.
 I didn't have a chance to compare it to any other portables at the meet as the one person with a Ray Samuels amp (might have been a Tomahawk) couldn't get it to work. I was primarily looking to see how it stacked up against the Pico as I've owned one and wanted to see if I'd given anything up. I don't believe I have. The line dac I use from Headstage uses the same chip as the Pico amp/dac. I forgot my line-dac at home in the rush to get to the meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but again from memory (which has now proved pretty accurate) the Arrow/line dac combination sounds as good to me, and that combo is _quite a bit_ less money).
 There are all kinds of arguments for and against the kind of sound enhancement technology available on the Arrow. The key word here I think is "available". If you are a purist run it flat, but even purists run into bad recordings that can use a little help sometimes and I personally like to have it at hand. 
 IMO altering the sound a little to suit the recording does not necessarily _degrade_ it, especially if it is a poorly mastered recording. 
 Each headphone has it's attributes and shortcomings (except the JH13s from what I've heard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The ability to compensate to get the sound you prefer is a bonus in my book, not a liability as some claim.
 A few years ago I owned a Xenos X1HA-EPC. It was a great amp that I only sold to get a desktop because I didn't have need for portability. I have regretted the decision to sell it until now. The Arrow gives me everything the Xenos did and more with nearly no weight or bulk for about the same price. 
 You might not get the bragging rights you get with Ray Samuels or Head Amp, but I'd rather save money for music and gear than brag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 All in all a fine example of German engineering/production.

 Thank you Headstage!

 P.S. As there are plenty of good pictures in posts 14 & 15 (on the bottom of the first page of this thread) I don't see the need to post any more. Thanks EagleEye! 

 Here's a link to the meet impressions thread for anyone interested:http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/sa...2010-a-469885/


----------



## Trapper32

Great writeup Hellenback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very enjoyable read and its very apparent you tried to be objective in your comparison to the Pico. Well done !!


----------



## grokit

Any comments on the attenuation qualities of the volume dial? 

 How is the channel separation and frequency response at low volumes with sensitive IEMs?


----------



## arirug

I received my "Arrow" 29 days ago, and I have fallen asleep with it every single night after that! I am so satisfied with it that my RSA Tomahawk, iBasso D10, iBasso P3+ and my Corda 3Move has been forgotten in the drawer! I use it with several hadphones I got: Sennheiser HD595, 600, 650, Denon D2000 DeLuxe "marklmodded", AKG K601 and Ultrasone HFI580. The sources I am using is an "imod" and a ipod Classic 120GB.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any comments on the attenuation qualities of the volume dial? 

 How is the channel separation and frequency response at low volumes with sensitive IEMs?_

 


 I stand corrected. After my initial response I got to thinking I better be sure when making definite sounding statements. Upon further investigation I discovered that the Arrow uses an Alps analog volume control. I was told it had to be digital due to the nature/dimensins of the amp but in fact it is not. My apologies to the manufacturer who apparently went to some length to achieve the best sounding volume adjustment. What got me to re-thinking was that I have digital volume controls on a CD player and a CD recorder that are digital and they are both stepped (with a "click" between incremental adjustments). As the Arrow has a very smooth and consistent scroll, I had to be sure I hadn't misspoken. As it turns out I had and am sorry for assuming the information I received (and passed on) was correct. I don't _personally_ know if there are step-less digital controls, I just haven't heard any (yet).
 The comment from the person using the JH13s about digital volume controls being as good, is from someone who although knowledgeable is not an amp builder, so take it as you will. I know that up until I heard this from him I was under the impression that digital control can degrade the signal somewhat. I have also heard that Alps is one of the best when it comes to volume adjustment so I'm happy I double-checked.
 As I mentioned, this person is not the least bit shy when it comes to giving his opinion and uses very high-end portable gear. I'm sure if there had been any imbalance or frequency degradation I'd have heard about it! 
 I couldn't borrow his custom IEMs and as no-one else offered to lend me their universals I didn't check myself. (To be honest, as I don't own any I didn't even think to.)
 The Arrow received only positive comments from a pretty tough audience, some of whom use IEMs exclusively.


----------



## marckuypers

You think the amp will do my setup any good to? I currently use the following
 Cowon S9
 Sennheiser IE8
 Twag with Viablue cable
 The amp I have now is the Ibasso D2+

 You think the headstage will be an upgrade?


----------



## ldaustin

Can anyone comment specifically on the effectiveness of the bass boost on the Arrow?


----------



## Hellenback

I stand corrected. After my initial response I got to thinking I better be sure when making definite sounding statements. Upon further investigation I discovered that the Arrow uses an Alps analog volume control.

 Link to my original (corrected) reply:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/w...ml#post6368082


----------



## prone2phone

digital volume controls can handle limited amount of voltage (7.5volt?) and arrow HE has 12v


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *prone2phone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_digital volume controls can handle limited amount of voltage (7.5volt?) and arrow HE has 12v_

 

Thank you for the information. I appreciate hearing from those who actually _know_ about these things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is this limitation something that will likely be overcome or is digital attenuation by nature unable to handle higher voltage?


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I stand corrected.
 -snip-
 Alps is one of the best when it comes to volume adjustment so I'm happy I double-checked._

 

Thanks for the update. I'm happy with that too, so happy I just ordered the older version! I have no need for the additional power of the new HE version for my IEMs, and the $50 trad-in seems to be a good deal as well. I am mailing them my (new) $22 Fiio E1 that didn't work out as an attenuator because it has an amp in it.

 So I am happy with the deal; if I need a more powerful portable amp in the future I will look at one of the balanced ones that are in development now but really no need at this point.

 I can't wait to hear this thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ldaustin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone comment specifically on the effectiveness of the bass boost on the Arrow?_

 

Yeas that would be nice, as well as some elaboration of specific "crossfeed" experiences with the Arrow as well.


----------



## Antony L

As a happy owner of the caffine ultra plus sflo2 ,is the arrow a big upgrade ? the reason i ask is that it uses the same op amp so im assuming it has roughly the same charactoristics ,or is it in a league above?


----------



## Chrnoex

The arrow is a downgrade compared to sflo2's HO. Tried the combination with my JH11.


----------



## prone2phone

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chrnoex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The arrow is a downgrade compared to sflo2's HO. Tried the combination with my JH11._

 

obviously wrong synergy among three fantastic products


----------



## Shauntell47

Does everybody agree that the arrow doesn't work well w/ low impedance phones?


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shauntell47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does everybody agree that the arrow doesn't work well w/ low impedance phones?_

 

I don't understand this either, as it supposedly has a two-way impedance switch, and a three-way gain switch.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chrnoex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The arrow is a downgrade compared to sflo2's HO. Tried the combination with my JH11._

 

You make some pretty definite statements without so much as an IMO!
 I don't have any IEMs but am going to buy some soon based on impressions from someone who tried the ARROW (flat settings; no gain adjust) with his JH13s and said he liked it very much, and heard it to have a wider soundstage than the Pico, which is my opinion as well. (He uses a HiFi-man for portable use with his JH13s so his need for _any _amp is questionable if anyone's is!)
 I haven't heard your player, but if it has Wolfson DACs then the Arrow should sound great with it _if_ you use the right settings. 

  Quote:


 Does everybody agree that the arrow doesn't work well w/ low impedance phones? 
 

Not at all. I tried it with many and varied headphones at the meet and found it to perform well with all of them. Obviously, the lowest gain is too low for HD650s, but it's a great match with low ohm cans. Much of the Arrow's strength lies in it's adaptability. If it's heard to be a "downgrade" to any DAP then IMO you don't know enough to select the right settings (or you've become very accustomed to the _particular_ sound of your player). Personally, I'd stick with the impressions of people who _own_ the ARROW.

  Quote:


 I don't understand this either, as it supposedly has a two-way impedance switch, and a three-way gain switch. 
 

It actually has _three_ selections for each: from Headphonia.com  Three Selectable Gain Settings (1.2dB, 10.5dB, 20.9dB)
 I am planning on buying some decent IEMs soon so will report back if/when I do (if anyone is interested). 
 In fact, I have been thinking of doing a review of several amp/headphone combinations in the near future, as things have come along way since the first portable round-up was started. I have gained a lot from head-fi and it has not been that hard on my wallet. I think there is room, and a need for reviews of some of the best values in headphone listening. There are lots of "no money limit" reviews but there are also many people wanting to have a great headphone listening experience without going broke or having to deal with buyer's remorse. I personally have heard components that IMO cost a fair bit less than the FOTM (or the _prettiest_ gear) and make for an equally pleasurable listening experience. I am hoping a few friends will help me with their gear for this venture so I will be able to cover several combinations over not too long a period. I hope it pans out, as it could be (IMHO) a small contribution to a site that has brought me great gear, informative meets and and lasting friendships.


----------



## Shauntell47

thx for your response, Hellenback... btw, i'm all up for your idea of doing multiple reviews and comparisons...

 some people here have way too much money here, and thus can help the less fortunate ones by guiding them toward the best buy...

 during semester break, i'll try to write reviews about all of my gear, especially the unknown stuff i have, so that others can profit...

 while buying audio things, reviews have definitely been a great help, especially on this site...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 while buying audio things, reviews have definitely been a great help, especially on this site. 
 

Couldn't agree more. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shauntell47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does everybody agree that the arrow doesn't work well w/ low impedance phones?_

 

I forgot to mention I _do_ own Koss portapros and although not IEMs the impedance is relatively low @ 60 ohms. The Arrow sounds just as good (on lower gain) as it does with my higher impedance cans . Synergy is always a factor and without having a separate amp for every headphone (as some seem to be able to afford) it's hard to have a _perfect_ amp for every HP. IMO the Arrow strikes an exceptional balance. There are some who believe headphone amps to be superfluous with certain DAP/HP combinations but this is the first time I have heard anyone say a well designed headphone amp _degrades _the sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It actually has three selections for each: from Headphonia.com  Three Selectable Gain Settings (1.2dB, 10.5dB, 20.9dB)_

 

The site information is a little confusing; on the Arrow 7C Features page, they say, "Two-Step Impedance Setting (10/70/120 ohm)";

 On the Arrow 12HE manual page on the other hand (specs aren't on the main page like they are for the 7C), it says, "IMP - adjusts the output resistor to 20, 70 or 120 ohm, a higher resistor cuts off high frequencies, but the result depends on the impedance rating of your headphones - just use the value that you like most", but on the product page, it seems to say that the improvements are limited to extended battery life and the new Automatic Power Adjustment feature, and the higher 12v power now available.

 So I think that Headstage may have made a mistake in the specs for the original Arrow 7C, when they said "Two-Step Impedance Setting (10/70/120 ohm)", when it is obviously a three-step impedance setting; please correct me if I am wrong because mine hasn't arrived yet and I am going by the website's info


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I think that Headstage may have made a mistake in the specs for the original Arrow 7C, when they said "Two-Step Impedance Setting (10/70/120 ohm)", when it is obviously a three-step impedance setting; please correct me if I am wrong because mine hasn't arrived yet and I am going by the website's info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think he simply means two steps for three positions. You need two steps to cover the three positions of the switch, so you have three settings for three impedances. Both amps have three impedance settings.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kees* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think he simply means two steps for three positions. You need two steps to cover the three positions of the switch, so you have three settings for three impedances. Both amps have three impedance settings._

 

This is correct, it has three settings for both gain and impedance. 
 It might just be an oversight in the description or as was said above, two steps "cover" the three positions. Either way there are three "settings" for both gain and impedance. As with the Bass boost, there is flat (no boost) and then two more settings to adjust the amount of bass to your taste. 
 I believe the info on the site indicates that in the newest design there has been a small db increase in the amount of boost on the second setting. As mentioned, it is a very adaptable amp.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I would wonder why they put resistors on the output at all, why not leave the output impedance at as close to 0 ohms as possible to maximize the dampening factor.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would wonder why they put resistors on the output at all, why not leave the output impedance at as close to 0 ohms as possible to maximize the dampening factor._

 

It's a good question.
 My best guess would be to tame any sibilance/harshness in the signal, but you could always email the manufacturer about his design implementation. I've left it on the lowest setting (so far) and don't seem to be missing any high end detail when I've compared it to other portables (even with the darker sounding Senns). Then again, I'm no expert.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would wonder why they put resistors on the output at all, why not leave the output impedance at as close to 0 ohms as possible to maximize the dampening factor._

 

I have read that the way the resistors are wired can greatly affect the way signal quality is affected or not, don't know if it applies here.

 But it may be because of limited attenuation on the rotary volume adjustment, ALPS or not. 

 Not sure what you mean by dampening factor; is this having to do with limiting things like harshness and sibilance?


----------



## ldaustin

I am seriously considering buying an Arrow 12E. Compared to other portable amps, the Arrow has a lot of settings. So far, I have not found any comments about how effective the bass boost and crossfeed are. 

 I am particularly interested in the bass boost. I listen to mostly rock music. I find that the majority of recordings made or remastered within the last 10 years have enough bass for me, however I have a lot of older recordings that are lacking. For those of you who have listened to the Arrow, is the bass boost good at compensating for that kind of thing without becoming boomy or distorting?

 I am also curious about the crossfeed. I have never listened to an amp with that feature. Can anyone comment on how beneficial the crossfeed feature on the Arrow is? If you have one, do you use it or leave it off?

 Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## average_joe

So, does the output impedance affect the crossover network of multi BA IEMs?


----------



## Antony L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would wonder why they put resistors on the output at all, why not leave the output impedance at as close to 0 ohms as possible to maximize the dampening factor._

 

well ,on the caffine ultra specs says - 22 ohm output resistors (to reduce sibilance when using lean headphones)


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 For those of you who have listened to the Arrow, is the bass boost good at compensating for that kind of thing without becoming boomy or distorting? 
 

Definitely

  Quote:


 I am also curious about the crossfeed. I have never listened to an amp with that feature. Can anyone comment on how beneficial the crossfeed feature on the Arrow is? If you have one, do you use it or leave it off? 
 

It is fairly subtle (but noticeable) on the first setting. I tested it specifically with the older Beatles "stereo" recordings on the second setting and it made them much more listenable. I have heard other crossfeed enabled amps and always found it to be most beneficial on very hard panned L/R recordings. For me it depends on the recording, but is a nice feature to have available for those that need it. I also use it sometimes if I'm listening for longer periods of time, as it seems to reduce ear fatigue somewhat.


----------



## ldaustin

Hellenback - thank you very much for the information.


----------



## average_joe

This sounds like a great value. Any comparisons of the Arrow vs. RSA amps of Pico amps?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ldaustin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hellenback - thank you very much for the information._

 

 No problem....depending on your headphones you might not need the extra voltage capability of the HE version. The standard version puts out a steady 7.5 v. 
Headphonia.com - Headstage Arrow 7C (Standard Version)
 I bought the HE version as I use HD650s (I know, I know, your supposed to use a desktop with these cans to get the *most* out of them) but also use Koss portapros and plan on buying some decent IEMs. I wanted to "cover all the bases" so to speak.
Headphonia.com - Headstage Arrow 12HE (High Efficiency)


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This sounds like a great value. Any comparisons of the Arrow vs. RSA amps of Pico amps?_

 

 Impressions vs. the Pico (post #41 in this thread) Anybody else have comparative impressions?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/w...ml#post6367133


----------



## average_joe

Thanks Hellenback, I did read your impressions earlier. I am just trying to gather the most info possible. Reading HPA's comments of the Lyrix didn't really help (and considering the Arrow wasn't compared).

 Anyways, I have ordered and been in contact with Robert, who has been answering my questions and seems like a great guy. I am looking forward to hearing the Arrow and guess I will be able to see where it stacks up myself soon enough


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 Thanks Hellenback, I did read your impressions earlier 
 

I thought you might have and is why I asked if others might want to chime in; as more is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 I am looking forward to hearing the Arrow and guess I will be able to see where it stacks up myself soon enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

 I'm sure you'll like it. If they're in stock, it only takes a few days from Germany. By the way, I owned a Lyrix, which for the money was very hard to beat. I feel even more that way about the Arrow and look forward to your impressions!


----------



## Mediaogre

Can anyone comment on Shure se530s (I think if I plugged in the term, synergy, here I'd be accurate, but this is all new to me.) with the Arrow? Also, if someone would kindly confirm that I won't benefit from the HE if I mostly use IEMs, I'd appreciate it. Last thing - if I rarely play from a desktop (99% media playback from a Zune 80) would I benefit from the AMP/DAC combo. Sorry if that's a stupid question.

 -Greg


----------



## Hellenback

I don't own se530s so cannot comment on the "synergy" between them. I've never used any IEMs at all personally so I really can't help you on this one. I have already mentioned that one person from head-fi liked it's sound with the JH13s but I don't know enough about their similarities or differences to even venture a guess (guesses aren't much help any way).
 As far as the HE version goes, I think the 5->12 volt "swing" could benefit most situations as it is said to provide the optimum voltage required at any given time. It also provides extended battery life by only using what is required, rather than a constant 7.5 volts. I could be misunderstanding some of this so your best bet would be to email Headstage (Headphonia) Headphonia.com - Contact and ask directly. I have found them pretty quick to respond.
 As far as the DAC goes, I doubt the DAC chip in the Zune can be bypassed (or everyone would buy it) so I can't see how it would be of benefit in your case. I think it provides an improvement over most computer soundcards by doing the D/A conversion outside the computer with a Wolfson (8740?) chip.


----------



## Mediaogre

I appreciate your comments, Hellenback. Excellent point on the variable voltage. I did a little more digging and the flexible, dual-purpose design definitely benifits IEM users with regard to battery life. The additional option of being able to drive more demanding cans in the future sounds nice too.

 Thanks for the clarification on DAC purpose/usage. It gave me some relief.(one less thing for my already-full-with-new-data brain to worry about)


----------



## zeeter

I just ordered my Arrow. Got the HE version. This is my first amp so I'm very excited about getting it. I have some Denon D1001's and I just ordered some Sennheiser 595's yesterday. Talked to Robert through email and he told me it should work great for either of these. 

 Thanks to Robert and you guys on the forum for helping me decide which amp to buy


----------



## Hellenback

Congrats on a great (and likely difficult) decision. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## prone2phone

how about build quality, materials, switches also weight?


----------



## dfkt

This amp is mighty tempting for me. For one, it's from Germany, meaning much less hassle in ordering and warranty than manufacturers from the USA... and it has a 12dB bass boost, just what I need for videos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to know if it hisses with IEMs with ridiculously low impedance and high sensitivity (IE8, UE11, SE530)? I've been disappointed by ALL amps I ever had except the Headsix. Everything else I had hisses with my IEMs (iBasso T4, Minibox E+, Fiio E5, PA2V2, Go-Vibe Derringer).
How muddy or clear is the bass boost at 12dB? Speaking for movie performance, not serious listening.
The ALPS volume pot on my Corda Headsix is cheapest junk, crackling and imbalanced - is this one better? (I wonder if a model with digital 256-step pot will be released, same as the Pico Slim?)


----------



## average_joe

I should have my 12HE within the next 2 weeks and will be able to compare it with the Shadow and some day the Pico Slim (past 250 on the pre-order list). And BTW the Shadow has absolutely no hiss with any of my IEMs I have tried it with...IE8, CK10, C710, etc. I am hoping the volume pot is good also, and am looking forward to testing the bass boost. My post probably didn't help much


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should have my 12HE within the next 2 weeks and will be able to compare it with the Shadow and some day the Pico Slim (past 250 on the pre-order list). And BTW the Shadow has absolutely no hiss with any of my IEMs I have tried it with...IE8, CK10, C710, etc. I am hoping the volume pot is good also, and am looking forward to testing the bass boost. My post probably didn't help much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Average Joe, when did you order and will you post when you receive your Arrow? I ordered mine a few days ago and the order-pay-leadtime-ship process and timeline is a little unclear.

 Thanks.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This amp is mighty tempting for me. For one, it's from Germany, meaning much less hassle in ordering and warranty than manufacturers from the USA... and it has a 12dB bass boost, just what I need for videos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to know if it hisses with IEMs with ridiculously low impedance and high sensitivity (IE8, UE11, SE530)? I've been disappointed by ALL amps I ever had except the Headsix. Everything else I had hisses with my IEMs (iBasso T4, Minibox E+, Fiio E5, PA2V2, Go-Vibe Derringer).
How muddy or clear is the bass boost at 12dB? Speaking for movie performance, not serious listening.
The ALPS volume pot on my Corda Headsix is cheapest junk, crackling and imbalanced - is this one better? (I wonder if a model with digital 256-step pot will be released, same as the Pico Slim?)
_

 

I can't speak to the IEMs as I don't own any (yet). The volume wheel is silent, firm, consistent, and balanced between channels as the volume is adjusted in either direction. It registers the smallest movement of the scroll, from _very_ close to zero all the way up to full volume, with both HD650s and Koss PortaPros. A member at a recent meet tried mine with his JH13s and made a comment about the quality of the volume adjustment (believing it to be digital). When I emailed the manufacturer to verify this (as there were no "steps") I was informed that it was in fact analog and that he had gone to great length testing various pots (both digital and analog) to find the one that worked/sounded the best.

 As far as the bass boost goes, I believe I received one of the first batch with a 9db boost on the second step setting, which I find to be sufficient. Granted I use headphones that don't require much bass "boost" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If the extra 3db is implemented as well the second step on my amp, I'm sure many will welcome the extra oomph when needed. There is always flat and the first boost setting for those who want none or less.

 The previous post inquired about "fit and finish"...I am very happy with the attention to detail that has obviously gone into this amp. The jacks are firm and give no sense they will become less so with extended use. (I guess only time will tell but they have a "quality feel")
 There is a "line in" on both ends of the amp and the switches are small but easily adjusted without moving accidentally. The on/off switch is illuminated indicating use/charge/charge& use. It is a little longer than the toggles on the rear of the amp but seems made of very strong plastic and is protected by the headphone plug when in use. (I have not yet moved _it_ by accident either.)
 The amp truly feels and sounds like what you would expect from a product that is (at least for now) hand made in Germany.

 PS: weight 75g


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Average Joe, when did you order and will you post when you receive your Arrow? I ordered mine a few days ago and the order-pay-leadtime-ship process and timeline is a little unclear.

 Thanks._

 

 I'm curious too as I ordered on Jan26th and current status is "order processing"


----------



## Hellenback

just saw this on the Arrow order page: Not sure which are considered "new orders" so if I was waiting I'd email them.

*New orders will ship in 2-3 weeks.*


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm curious too as I ordered on Jan26th and current status is "order processing"_

 

I believe I ordered this last Friday, or was it the weekend. Robert said my Arrow should ship next week.


----------



## Trapper32

Hmmmmm are these units made in China??


----------



## Hellenback

AFAIK they are made in Germany. If you want to be certain why don't you email them? Here I'll make it easy for you:
Headphonia.com - Contact


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why would you ask that? Have you not read any of this thread where it has been stated a few times that they are made in Germany?_

 

Thats what I thought all along, but the current 2 or 3 week wait coincides with the Chinese New Year where most things are shut down till Feb23rd. The only reason I asked was out of curiosity. I did not mean to infer anything other than to possibly explain the coincidence. I previously have had 3 different versions of Robert's Lyrix and thought they were all excellent. I can assure you that I have read the entire thread and apologize if my lack of knowledge retention offended in any way.


----------



## Hellenback

No offense here..just surprised at the question. Maybe he gets certain parts from China? I don't know enough about electronics to know what is only available where. That's why I provided the link.


----------



## AVU

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[*]I'd like to know if it hisses with IEMs with ridiculously low impedance and high sensitivity (IE8, UE11, SE530)? I've been disappointed by ALL amps I ever had except the Headsix. Everything else I had hisses with my IEMs (iBasso T4, Minibox E+, Fiio E5, PA2V2, Go-Vibe Derringer).[*]The ALPS volume pot on my Corda Headsix is cheapest junk, crackling and imbalanced - is this one better? (I wonder if a model with digital 256-step pot will be released, same as the Pico Slim?)[/list]_

 

My RSA Shadow exhibits no hiss whatsoever with IEMS and the digital pot is pure magic.


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AVU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My RSA Shadow exhibits no hiss whatsoever with IEMS and the digital pot is pure magic._

 

As I posted. The Mustang also has no hiss, but does the Arrow have hiss (this is the Arrow thread, right)? I will find out soon enough.

 Plus, the Arrow is half the price of the Shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Summarizing from posts in this thread...the Arrow sounds at least as good as the Pico, has a good analog volume pot, and has adjustable bass, crossfeed, gain, and impedance for only $200 for the 12HE version with a trade in. How can you go wrong really?


----------



## shigzeo

Actually DFKT, I noticed a little hiss from the Shadow with the FitEar 333 (very sensitive earphones). It isn't as much as the ALO Rx, but there is his. Digital volume attenuators are probably the biggest problem because Ray's other amps are quieter. 

 The Derringer does hiss quite a bit, but its big brother, the (one with two nine volts) has very low noise floor.


----------



## Hellenback

As mentioned I don't have IEMs. I am hoping that the same sibilance attenuation in the impedance circuitry will eliminate any possibility of hiss when I buy some. Don't know, but I _think_ it's somewhat logical. 
 Anyone got recommendations for IEMs under $200? I've done plenty of searching but am finding them to be one of the hardest pieces of gear to get a fix on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My brother in law spent $100 blind on some Senn Sport IIs and they are terrible...really terrible!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As mentioned I don't have IEMs. I am hoping that the same sibilance attenuation in the impedance circuitry will eliminate any possibility of hiss when I buy some. Don't know, but I think it's somewhat logical. 
 Anyone got recommendations for IEMs under $200? I've done plenty of searching but am finding them to be one of the hardest pieces of gear to get a fix on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My brother in law spent $100 blind on some Senn Sport IIs and they are terrible...really terrible!_

 

from what ive read the re 252's are good, the panasonic HJE900's are good, and the triple fi's are good. The er4's are always a good choice, and the monster turbine pro's i think are in that range?


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As mentioned I don't have IEMs. I am hoping that the same sibilance attenuation in the impedance circuitry will eliminate any possibility of hiss when I buy some. Don't know, but I think it's somewhat logical. 
 Anyone got recommendations for IEMs under $200? I've done plenty of searching but am finding them to be one of the hardest pieces of gear to get a fix on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My brother in law spent $100 blind on some Senn Sport IIs and they are terrible...really terrible!_

 

What kinda sound you like? There are all sorts of good options. S4, WM2, Turbine Pro, CK10, RE0, PR1 Pro etc. But it all depends on what sound sig you are looking for. I think the CK10 is a steal for around $200, and the new Monster Cable Turbine Pro Copper is in my ears right now and I would say it is very good also, but in the $250-$220 range. The PFE is closer around $140 (and I saw a used one for $90 in the FS forum) and is close to the CK10. And yes, there is the RE252, IE6 & 7, and so many more.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kinda sound you like? There are all sorts of good options. S4, WM2, Turbine Pro, CK10, RE0, PR1 Pro etc. But it all depends on what sound sig you are looking for. I think the CK10 is a steal for around $200, and the new Monster Cable Turbine Pro Copper is in my ears right now and I would say it is very good also, but in the $250-$220 range. The PFE is closer around $140 (and I saw a used one for $90 in the FS forum) and is close to the CK10. And yes, there is the RE252, IE6 & 7, and so many more._

 

looking at joe's sig...id listen to him and not me


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No offense here..just surprised at the question. Maybe he gets certain parts from China? I don't know enough about electronics to know what is only available where. That's why I provided the link._

 

He must get certain parts from China, unavoidable IMO.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kinda sound you like? There are all sorts of good options. S4, WM2, Turbine Pro, CK10, RE0, PR1 Pro etc. But it all depends on what sound sig you are looking for. I think the CK10 is a steal for around $200, and the new Monster Cable Turbine Pro Copper is in my ears right now and I would say it is very good also, but in the $250-$220 range. The PFE is closer around $140 (and I saw a used one for $90 in the FS forum) and is close to the CK10. And yes, there is the RE252, IE6 & 7, and so many more._

 

I think definitely the RE1 is worth looking at as well, especially with 12 potential volts of amplification from the new Arrow. I don't hear anything lacking in the highs, and the lows are exceptionally better than the RE0s from what I have read. The low end is very good on them, while not overpowering a very well-balanced presentation. The REOs supposedly do much better un-amped though. I think they are both normally $200 on sale direct for $80 right now.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just saw this on the Arrow order page: Not sure which are considered "new orders" so if I was waiting I'd email them.

*New orders will ship in 2-3 weeks.*_

 

I ordered the old model recently, was told it would go out tomorrow when I inquired. Not bad, considering the trade-in went to California, and the amp seems to be coming from Germany. Less than 2 weeks total, but I ordered the older model.

 Did anyone else do a trade in?


----------



## Shauntell47

going to do one soon, once my AMP3 arrives, if it didn't get lost on the way...

 btw, what do you mean by older model, both versions are new...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 the older model 
 

 Do you mean the one with a little less bass boost in the second position?

 As far as sound preference, I like a deep, tight, full sounding can like the HD650 and the Koss portapro (Koss PP = one of the best deals on the market, even after all these years IMO (even if they're not so tight/detailed)
 I have looked at the REOs and the price vs. reviews seem almost too good to be true. I want to buy them before the price changes again if they are really that good. Which ones are $79 as I could not make heads or tails of the head-direct website? I will mostly be using an amp but it would be nice not to _have_ to use one on occasion. The Arrow (obviously) which is similar sig. to the Pico with a _little_ wider sound to my ears and better flexibility. I also use sources with both the Wolfson 8740 DAC chip and the BB1796 (Pioneer 58AV) NO added warmth is necessary with the Pioneer. Neutral detailed and deep is what I look for but at $79 I could obviously stand less than perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It would be nice to be able to afford two pair as I'd like to hear the Arrow with some low impedance IEMs as well as the higher REOs so I could gain/offer a little insight into it's and other amps' capabilities with both types of IEMs. I'm hoping/planning to do a bit of a fairly extensive comparative review of different value small amps/cans over time. 
 If I bought the REOs (for $79) which lower ohm IEM would best compliment them for $150-> $200? (You can make it more but I doubt I'd bite unless I could get some used in great condition.) Thanks for any and all suggestions!

  Quote:


 looking at joe's sig...id listen to him and not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Certainly an impressive list but I need it narrowed down a bit. Minuscule improvement for $50->$100 isn't worth it to me as they will likely remain a seconday HP. If we are talking night and day it would obviously be worth it.


----------



## rehabitat

RE0 is steady at $79. RE252 is normally $199 but has been reduced to $99 on occasion. ER4P has been compared to these phones and seems to be highly regarded.

 I enjoy using the RE0 for its honest rendering of music. It's not perfect but it has excellent highs and although the bass is a little light it's tight and fairly accurate. I've just ordered an Arrow and I suspect the RE0 will benefit from judicious use of bass boost.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AVU* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My RSA Shadow exhibits no hiss whatsoever with IEMS and the digital pot is pure magic._

 

Thanks for the reply, but I am not interested in Ray Samuels' business philosophy. And I've heard from a few people that the Shadow indeed does hiss with low-impedance IEMs.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually DFKT, I noticed a little hiss from the Shadow with the FitEar 333 (very sensitive earphones). It isn't as much as the ALO Rx, but there is his. Digital volume attenuators are probably the biggest problem because Ray's other amps are quieter. 

 The Derringer does hiss quite a bit, but its big brother, the (one with two nine volts) has very low noise floor._

 

Thanks Shigzeo, yes, I've read that the Shadow does hiss. The Pico Slim seems to be a way better comparable amp in every aspect - people claim it has zero hiss, despite the digital volume pot. But then again, the pot used in the Slim should be really nifty.

 The ALO Rx looks as shabby as my former Minibox E+, it could be made by the same builder. Not to meniton the typical ALO cutthroat ripoff price. I have the Derringer, and I find the FiiO E5 to be a better amp in every aspect, sound-wise. I'm getting the FiiO E7 soon, I've heard it should be well behaved.

 As for high quality and low footprint, the Arrow 12HE and the Pico Slim sure are the most breathtaking wallet-drainers for me, currently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Looking forward to a definite response to the Arrow hiss question, from someone who's annoyed by hiss as much as I am, someone with 12 Ohm, 130dB/mW phones.


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for high quality and low footprint, the Arrow 12HE and the Pico Slim sure are the most breathtaking wallet-drainers for me, currently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree. And I am interested to see how they compare, as one is half the price of the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Looking forward to a definite response to the Arrow hiss question, from someone who's annoyed by hiss as much as I am, someone with 12 Ohm, 130dB/mW phones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

I guess that isn't me! shigzeo seems like the perfect candidate! I feel lucky I don't hear the hiss like he does.


----------



## shigzeo

I have a disease Joe and I think that DFKT may share it. He and I disagree about the Rx though. It isn't as well built as a couple of amps - but I think that is rather due to the cheaper in/outputs rather than the box which is quite good. 

 But then, I am a fan of the Graham Slee Voyager!


----------



## average_joe

Sorry to hear that shigzeo, I was not trying to make lite of the situation. Plus I don't have nearly the experience that you have with various gear, there is rarely a piece of gear you haven't heard, so I kinda expect you will hear the Arrow at some point! I didn't see both the Rx and Slim in my future, but the Arrow seems like a nice amp for the price while waiting for the Slim.


----------



## shigzeo

My 'disease' is just an acutely aware of hiss ear. I was making light of the situation. Where is that SarcMark when you need it? I do hope to hear the Slim and Arrow at some point in the future, but I am enjoying a very impressive iBasso now: D4. Not perfect for iems, but does a very good job, also for the price. 

 The Arrow, however, with all its functions looks the most interesting. If it hisses though, it will be a shame. I can stand up to ALO Rx levels quite well, but after that and things are just rough. Fortunately, the Rx does everything else perfectly.


----------



## average_joe

Got ya! I remember the differences you were experiencing with the AMP and while I do hear hissing, it isn't all that bad on my Pro1 with some of my IEMs. But I do use an impedance adapter with my dynamics for hiss and bass response.

 But back to the Arrow, seems too good to be true!


----------



## visia

I am thinking of getting Arrow for my set-up, which will be s:flo2 LO to several IEMs: W3, Turbine Pro, Phonak, RE0. Has anyone compared Arrow in this set-up (specifically driving IEMs) to the HO of s:flo2? There was one pretty negative comment on this earlier in the thread, I was wondering if anyone else got the same impression that s:flo2 HO sounds better.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 As for high quality and low footprint, the Arrow 12HE and the Pico Slim sure are the most breathtaking wallet-drainers for me, currently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

The Arrow would only _half_ drain your wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Looking forward to a definite response to the Arrow hiss question, from someone who's annoyed by hiss as much as I am, someone with 12 Ohm, 130dB/mW phones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

As mentioned, I'm looking for some good low ohm IEMs as soon as somebody can persuade/inform me as to the best performance/value ratio. (I would like to get them very soon, before I spend my available funds!) They seem to be the one item that's difficult to audition even here in Toronto, where you can hear most full sized cans at one outlet or another. Even at meets I've found people don't offer to share them as they often don't bring extra/appropriate tips or they use customs. As I am also sensitive to and dislike hiss (I don't even like very bright cans) I'm pretty sure I've made a good choice with the Arrow because of it's exceptional adaptability. 
 I just received an Enigma silver/copper alloy cable for my Senns in the mail. I'm going to do some relaxed listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and see if the added "brightness" reveals _any_ unwanted noise through my (so far) dead quite Arrow.

 (I know this doesn't answer your question but I thought you might have a best value IEM suggestion.)


----------



## Mediaogre

I'm concerned about the same thing, Visia. I'm all twisted up because I feel I may have jumped the gun on ordering an Arrow to pair with my Zune 80 v2. It's got a decent headphone out, from what I've read and heard, but an HO doesn't compare to a true LO. I'm hoping with all the custom adjustments on the Arrow (gain, impedance, etc.) I'll be able to tune it to my liking. So, much appreciated if anyone can comment on a like amp connected to an HO. I guess I can always trade up to a different media player.


----------



## Hellenback

sorry, accidental double post on edit


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


 As mentioned, I'm looking for some good low ohm IEMs as soon as somebody can persuade/inform me as to the best performance/value ratio. 
 

Hellenback, check out this older review of Jay's Q-Jays on anythingbutipod. I've actually had se530 buyers remorse after reading all the rave reviews about the Q-Jays, which can be purchased new for under $200. Relatively high impedance (for IEMs) and dual armatures, and slick design make me want to pick some up as "backups".


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hellenback, check out this older review of Jay's Q-Jays on anythingbutipod. I've actually had se530 buyers remorse after reading all the rave reviews about the Q-Jays, which can be purchased new for under $200. Relatively high impedance (for IEMs) and dual armatures, and slick design make me want to pick some up as "backups"._

 

Thanks, I'll take a look but I'd still _prefer_ to buy something a little lower ohm if only to experience why many people choose them. So far my headphones have all been pretty high impedance and I'm curious about different technologies.

 Just for additional info....I never listen to lossless music (but I'm willing to admit to 320Kbps being hard to discern in a blind A/B with an iPod)


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm concerned about the same thing, Visia. I'm all twisted up because I feel I may have jumped the gun on ordering an Arrow to pair with my Zune 80 v2. It's got a decent headphone out, from what I've read and heard, but an HO doesn't compare to a true LO. I'm hoping with all the custom adjustments on the Arrow (gain, impedance, etc.) I'll be able to tune it to my liking. So, much appreciated if anyone can comment on a like amp connected to an HO. I guess I can always trade up to a different media player._

 

I know I've been pretty vocal in this thread, but to try ease your anxiety I'll tell you I've listened quite extensively through a Nano HO and found it a vast improvement. As already mentioned I don't listen to lossless music (and like to listen at relatively high volume). I don't know if the Zune is significantly better than the iPod through HO but I personally believe the sflo? comment to be an unfounded put down of *all* headphone amps by someone with poor hearing/listening ability. Lots of people say they can't hear a difference with _any_ portable headphone amp. If you _can_, you will not be disappointed with the Arrow. (I think keeping the HO lower and letting the amp do the majority of the work helps.)


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_check out this older review of Jay's Q-Jays on anythingbutipod._

 

Seems like I will add the Arrow to my review-count on ABI pretty soon. Just had a talk with Mr. Gehrke.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know I've been pretty vocal in this thread, but to try ease your anxiety I'll tell you I've listened quite extensively through a Nano HO and found it a vast improvement. As already mentioned I don't listen to lossless music (and like to listen at relatively high volume). I don't know if the Zune is significantly better than the iPod through HO but I personally believe the sflo? comment to be an unfounded put down of *all* headphone amps by someone with poor hearing/listening ability. Lots of people say they can't hear a difference with any portable headphone amp. If you can, you will not be disappointed with the Arrow. (I think keeping the HO lower and letting the amp do the majority of the work helps.)_

 

Hellenback, your vocality (is that a word?!) is much appreciated. And I agree with and was leaning toward your HO/AMP logic. Although, I lack the practical experience to back my opinion. I know that the Zune has a decent HO and DAC chip. I'll just have to buckle down once I receive the Arrow and do some critical blind tests and let my ears be honest with me.


----------



## chrisplusk

Does Arrow pair well with PFE? It seems like it's everything I want from a portable amp and the regular version is just within budget if it's truely ideal for me.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems like I will add the Arrow to my review-count on ABI pretty soon. Just had a talk with Mr. Gehrke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

That would be great, dfkt. I often reference/cross reference your posts over at ABI. Thanks for all the great info. Big fan!


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chrisplusk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does Arrow pair well with PFE? It seems like it's everything I want from a portable amp and the regular version is just within budget if it's truely ideal for me._

 

I think you're in the same boat as many of us here with regard to pairing the Arrow with efficient IEMs, chrisplusk (welcome aboard - we're breaking out a deck of cards while we wait for shipment  )

 FWIW - I talked myself into the HE because of the voltage modulation. Benefit: if your headphones aren't hard to drive, you'll get significantly longer battery life.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chrisplusk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does Arrow pair well with PFE? It seems like it's everything I want from a portable amp and the regular version is just within budget if it's truely ideal for me._

 

The PFE is an extremely easy to please IEM... it even works somewhat with the Minibox-E+, which is among the hissiest and least suited amps for IEMs I've heard. Not only because of the PFE's less problematic 32 Ohm impedance, but also because it's so damn quiet and less sensitive than most other IEMs.

 I would be amazed if the PFE didn't work with this presumed quality amp that even voltage-matches.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would be great, dfkt. I often reference/cross reference your posts over at ABI. Thanks for all the great info. Big fan! _

 

Thanks for reading my stuff!


----------



## dfkt

.


----------



## zeeter

Has anyone used the USB DAC cable that Robert sells? Just curious about the quality of it and how well it works with the Arrow and/or other amps. Was thinking about eventually getting a portable DAC, but don't wanna spend a whole lot of money. $59 seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Shauntell47

i'm amazed how this thread has grown, i think Mr. Gehrke really deserves the customers...

 Still not sure whether i'll be getting an Arrow or not since i might stick with an AMP3 i should be receiving soon...

 but i love my lyrix, apart from the fact that it's really a bit too fat...

 the thing is that amps seldom make that much of a difference with IEMs, and although my lyrix does improve the bass and soundstage, it's still not a 100$ difference...


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shauntell47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_going to do one soon, once my AMP3 arrives, if it didn't get lost on the way...

 btw, what do you mean by older model, both versions are new..._

 

From the Arrow Amp page:

 "Headstage Arrow 7C (Standard Version)"

 "Headstage Arrow 12HE (High Efficiency)
 Now available after more than 2 years of development!"

 I assumed that that last line implied that the 12HE is a new improved version of the 7C.

 I decided to try the "old" model because I will be using IEMs, and the battery is rechargeable anyways.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone used the USB DAC cable that Robert sells? Just curious about the quality of it and how well it works with the Arrow and/or other amps. Was thinking about eventually getting a portable DAC, but don't wanna spend a whole lot of money. $59 seems reasonable to me._

 

The DAC cable (bought mine back when the short one was $40) sounds good for the price, and beats the Behringer UControl UC202 and Creative X-fi Crystalizer USB that were $35 and $70 respectively. It's only slightly below the DACs using PCM2702E Japan, which is the best in the PCM270X series.


----------



## chrisplusk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you're in the same boat as many of us here with regard to pairing the Arrow with efficient IEMs, chrisplusk (welcome aboard - we're breaking out a deck of cards while we wait for shipment  )_

 

Hehe, thanks : )

  Quote:


 FWIW - I talked myself into the HE because of the voltage modulation. Benefit: if your headphones aren't hard to drive, you'll get significantly longer battery life. 
 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The PFE is an extremely easy to please IEM..._

 

Well, I realise my PFEs sound OK coming straight from my iAudio 9, but with BBE effects on it seems to take a good bit more effort and it just lacks a lot of warmth/energy without them, though I'd rather not need them. I have a Nuforce Icon Mobile but unlike what it does for the NE-7 it actually holds back a very significant amount of bass from my PFEs and they just don't sound right with either gain setting on it, actually making it a step down from unamped i9. My E5 lets the lower frequencies through but it clips, distorts, and simply sounds cheap.

 It seems like I need a stronger performing, more qualitative amp with bassboost for peace of mind (and other features to experience : ) ).

 If the Arrow can pick it up where my current amps fell short: make new details appear in my favorite music, make them sound amazing well into the lower frequencies, possibly make using the BBE effects on the i9 optional because of the hardware bassboost, and perhaps even drive my ATH ES7s well (i9 unamped, icon mobile, and e5 don't) then I think I'm sold.

 Low ohm IEMs may be easy to drive even without amps, after hearing the difference between unamped i9 and adding the Icon Mobile to power my NE-7s I just got hooked and want to find something that gives a similar improvement to my PFEs. : )


----------



## WalkGood

Finally caught up with the whole thread, very interesting! I like all the specs I looked over, seems like a great deal and I’ve enjoyed reading all the owner comments and look forward to reading more, thanks.

 I too am very interested in hearing about the hiss issue with low impedance phones as well. I do own a Pico/DAC amp and can say it has a very low noise floor, the only way I hear it is in low gain mode with music paused while the amp is at full volume, using very sensitive iem’s. BTW this really doesn’t affect its performance at normal listening levels as you can’t hear it and it’s not present at all in high gain mode. Although with the price of the Arrow 12HE and knowing how great German engineering is, this sounds fantastic


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone used the USB DAC cable that Robert sells? Just curious about the quality of it and how well it works with the Arrow and/or other amps. Was thinking about eventually getting a portable DAC, but don't wanna spend a whole lot of money. $59 seems reasonable to me._

 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DAC cable (bought mine back when the short one was $40) sounds good for the price, and beats the Behringer UControl UC202 and Creative X-fi Crystalizer USB that were $35 and $70 respectively. It's only slightly below the DACs using PCM2702E Japan, which is the best in the PCM270X series._

 

 I have used both generations. and am presently using the new one with the Wolfson 8740 chip. The first generation was good but the new Wolfson is surprisingly better to my ears. It certainly _sounds_ like the Wolfson is a higher db chip as I don't need the volume anywhere near where I ran the BB line-dac. It seems more resolving and certainly brighter than the BB170?)
 I compared them and very quickly switched back to the Wolfson and have not looked back. I have not found better SQ for the money.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The DAC cable (bought mine back when the short one was $40) sounds good for the price, and beats the Behringer UControl UC202 and Creative X-fi Crystalizer USB that were $35 and $70 respectively. It's only slightly below the DACs using PCM2702E Japan, which is the best in the PCM270X series._

 

HPA, how does it compare to PICO DAC or is it comparable at all?

 Anyone have an Arrow that notice hiss when using IEM (SE530 or JH13) with it?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HPA, how does it compare to PICO DAC or is it comparable at all?

 Anyone have an Arrow that notice hiss when using IEM (SE530 or JH13) with it?_

 

Just look at what company it keeps in my post - all low budget DACs. It's decent, but it's no Pico.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just look at what company it keeps in my post - all low budget DACs. It's decent, but it's no Pico._

 


 HA have you tried the new Gen DAC cable that uses the same chip as the Pico? Granted it is not in an oversampling configuration but some prefer NOS DACs. I think you might be impressed.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HA have you tried the new Gen DAC cable that uses the same chip as the Pico?_

 

No, sorry.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, sorry._

 

If you like(d) the other one you really should try/review the new one as IMO it's in a different league.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you like(d) the other one you really should try/review the new one as IMO it's in a different league._

 

I did look over this at the Headstage website a while back, but I am overflowing in budget < $400 DACs right now = Creative X-fi, PenguinAmp DAC cable, Super Pro DAC707, uDAC, iBasso D4 and D10, Pico DAC, and Headroom Micro DAC. Plus all the DAC/amp combos that don't have line out...


----------



## Gridlinked

I've been mulling over which amp to buy to use with a set of PFE's I just bought, and I've narrowed it down to either the Arrow or the iBasso T3D. I think the Arrow offers a lot for the money, and I think is a better value than the T3D both short term and long term.

 What I'm wondering though is I might occasionally use the Arrow to drive my HD650's, and would the 7C have enough power to drive them? I'm not sure if the extra $50 is worth it for the 12HE if it's something I'm only going to do occasionally since my Audio GD Compass within reach. The extended battery life is also not of great concern since I rarely travel, and my usage would only be an hour or two a day while I'm washing dishes or lying in bed before I go to sleep. I'm sort of answering my own question, but I think I'd rather put the $50 towards something like a Double Helix Cable for my HD650's.


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did look over this at the Headstage website a while back, but I am overflowing in budget < $400 DACs right now = Creative X-fi, PenguinAmp DAC cable, Super Pro DAC707, uDAC, iBasso D4 and D10, Pico DAC, and Headroom Micro DAC. Plus all the DAC/amp combos that don't have line out..._

 

Hi HPA, of those listed, which is the best in your opinion? Thanks!


----------



## EraserXIV

nevermind.


----------



## richbass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did look over this at the Headstage website a while back, but I am overflowing in budget < $400 DACs right now = Creative X-fi, PenguinAmp DAC cable, Super Pro DAC707, uDAC, iBasso D4 and D10, Pico DAC, and Headroom Micro DAC. Plus all the DAC/amp combos that don't have line out..._

 

Have you tried the arrow amp ? Is it better than D4/D10 ?
 Thanks @HeadphoneAddict


----------



## Antony L

Would still like to know how much of an upgrade the arrow is over my caffine ultra or the lyrix given its using the same op amp ,but im geting very interested in this amp knowing how good Robert Gehrkes products are (and his customer service) but wouldnt want to pay extra for just the features


----------



## Shauntell47

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gridlinked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been mulling over which amp to buy to use with a set of PFE's I just bought, and I've narrowed it down to either the Arrow or the iBasso T3D. I think the Arrow offers a lot for the money, and I think is a better value than the T3D both short term and long term.

 What I'm wondering though is I might occasionally use the Arrow to drive my HD650's, and would the 7C have enough power to drive them? I'm not sure if the extra $50 is worth it for the 12HE if it's something I'm only going to do occasionally since my Audio GD Compass within reach. The extended battery life is also not of great concern since I rarely travel, and my usage would only be an hour or two a day while I'm washing dishes or lying in bed before I go to sleep. I'm sort of answering my own question, but I think I'd rather put the $50 towards something like a Double Helix Cable for my HD650's._

 

Someone in this thread said that Mr Gehrke himself uses his Arrow w/ his Senns HD600 or HD650, don't remember...

 @ grokit: both these versions are new, actually the standard version was put up for sale later on...


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Antony L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would still like to know how much of an upgrade the arrow is over my caffine ultra or the lyrix given its using the same op amp ,but im geting very interested in this amp knowing how good Robert Gehrkes products are (and his customer service) but wouldnt want to pay extra for just the features_

 


 I asked Robert this same question a few weeks ago and his response was " *The bass boost is a little more heavy on the Arrow and the gain is a bit higher (in the highest position). Because of the higher internal voltage in the Arrow (12V) you will also get more volume or better bass response without distortion. Besides this the sound quality is almost the same…you would get better sound quality if you bias the opamps into class-A or add more buffers but this consumes too much current for a portable amp.* " I hope this answers some of your questions. For me it was worth it and my new Arrow has been shipped as of Friday..


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked Robert this same question a few weeks ago and his response was " *The bass boost is a little more heavy on the Arrow and the gain is a bit higher (in the highest position). Because of the higher internal voltage in the Arrow (12V) you will also get more volume or better bass response without distortion. Besides this the sound quality is almost the same…you would get better sound quality if you bias the opamps into class-A or add more buffers but this consumes too much current for a portable amp.* " I hope this answers some of your questions. For me it was worth it and my new Arrow has been shipped as of Friday..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now _that_ would be a great switch to have...class-A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially if the amp could be powered by USB power!


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 I'm sort of answering my own question 
 

It's impossible to know when/where the less/more voltage is kicking in but I got the HE because I use 650s until I can afford to buy a better desktop. I've listened to the Compass quite a bit (and it's on my short list). If I had already had one I might have tried the 7.5 volt volt Arrow. (I also thought that with all the adjustments there might be quite a variation in optimum voltage with different settings/HPs but don't know enough about electronics to be sure of this.)


----------



## EraserXIV

does anyone think that the 12HE may not have as good SQ as the 7C because of the voltage regulator? i mean, doesn't the fact that there is an extra piece of electronic equipment in there mean there's a chance of noise distortion or interference? i'm sure that steps have been taken to minimize this interference as much as possible, but the matter of fact is the source of interference is still going to be there...


----------



## Antony L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked Robert this same question a few weeks ago and his response was " *The bass boost is a little more heavy on the Arrow and the gain is a bit higher (in the highest position). Because of the higher internal voltage in the Arrow (12V) you will also get more volume or better bass response without distortion. Besides this the sound quality is almost the same…you would get better sound quality if you bias the opamps into class-A or add more buffers but this consumes too much current for a portable amp.* " I hope this answers some of your questions. For me it was worth it and my new Arrow has been shipped as of Friday..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

many thanks for that reply ,that does answer my questions


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did look over this at the Headstage website a while back, but I am overflowing in budget < $400 DACs right now = Creative X-fi, PenguinAmp DAC cable, Super Pro DAC707 || uDAC, iBasso D4 and D10, Pico DAC, and Headroom Micro DAC. Plus all the DAC/amp combos that don't have line out..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi HPA, of those listed, which is the best in your opinion? Thanks!_

 

It varies depending on input, with USB the performance is different in some of these vs their optical input performance. Some are very close, so I hate to say which is best in absolute terms. For USB input I would put a dividing line between the Super Pro and uDAC in my list above, where to the right of the dividing line they are all very good with USB (to the left of the divider the Penguin and Super pro beat the Behringer are are not bad). I drew a line in my quote above.

 The uDAC sound signature is slightly different from the remaining four, and via RCA out it's highs are very slightly rounded and it's a little warmer and slightly more forward sounding - with a rich warm very musical sound, but just as much detail and good imaging as the others. The other 4 via USB have a very similar "just to the warm side of neutral" sound signature, with the D10 USB being very very slightly less detailed than the others. The Pico DAC seems to have a little more depth and space when feeding a nice full size amp, that isn't heard as easily when feeding portable amps. 

 So, the Pico DAC is the one I use the most to feed my ALO Amphora via Macbook Pro. The uDAC I use second most, to feed an eXStatA electrostatic amp with my Jade and SR-Lambda phones. Both of these DAC's have a nice strong output level for feeding low gain amps. If I didn't have the Pico DAC I would be using the D4 to feed the Amphora, but the D4 (and D10) line out volume is lower than the Pico output levels and I get lower max volume levels with the HE-5 and HD600 using the D4 as my DAC.

 Via optical the D10 seems to be as good as the Micro DAC optical, and they seem to rival that of the Pico via USB, but I think optical is more detailed with 24/96 native files via optical input. The Super Pro via optical is close to these but only when using my Sigma 11 PSU, while it can be slightly edgy or rough with the stock cheap switching PSU. I use the HR Micro DAC as my bedside optical DAC, since it matches my Micro Amp and the output levels are higher than the D10.

 They key to deciding which is the absolute best would be if I actually spent a good amount of time with each one feeding my high-end rig, and then trying to decide which is really better after long term listening with each DAC. But I haven't felt like doing that. Most of their DAC use has been with portable amps.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 does anyone think that the 12HE may not have as good SQ as the 7C because of the voltage regulator? i mean, doesn't the fact that there is an extra piece of electronic equipment in there mean there's a chance of noise distortion or interference? i'm sure that steps have been taken to minimize this interference as much as possible, but the matter of fact is the source of interference is still going to be there... 
 

It's a microprocessor and I've heard absolutely *no* unwanted noise of any kind using the HE version. I can play music as loud as I would ever want to listen without distortion. At _any_ volume, (be it high, low or in between) I get the source signal faithfully _amplified_ without any audible noise from the Arrow. I have not heard the standard version, but on the product page they're described as being "the same" except for the HE's ability to drive higher imp. cans louder and conserve battery charge/cycling. A good amplifier's function is summed up in it's name. Any enhancements to increased "volume" should be transparent outside their function. If you are a wire with gain "true believer" YMMV.


----------



## arirug

I tried the Arrow with a pair of Etymotic ER-4P. There were no hiss!


----------



## dfkt

ER-4P are 27 Ohm, 106 dB/mW - that's far from being a hissy phone.


----------



## shigzeo

DFKT is right, there is hardly any hiss from the ER4P compared to other iems - in fact, if someone discovers hiss (and there are those who won't even with sensitive earphones) with the ER4P, I would be worried.


----------



## jc9394

I decided to get one to try and report back if there is any hiss or not


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It varies depending on input, with USB the performance is different in some of these vs their optical input performance. Some are very close, so I hate to say which is best in absolute terms. For USB input I would put a dividing line between the Super Pro and uDAC in my list above, where to the right of the dividing line they are all very good with USB (to the left of the divider the Penguin and Super pro beat the Behringer are are not bad). I drew a line in my quote above.

 The uDAC sound signature is slightly different from the remaining four, and via RCA out it's highs are very slightly rounded and it's a little warmer and slightly more forward sounding - with a rich warm very musical sound, but just as much detail and good imaging as the others. The other 4 via USB have a very similar "just to the warm side of neutral" sound signature, with the D10 USB being very very slightly less detailed than the others. The Pico DAC seems to have a little more depth and space when feeding a nice full size amp, that isn't heard as easily when feeding portable amps. 

 So, the Pico DAC is the one I use the most to feed my ALO Amphora via Macbook Pro. The uDAC I use second most, to feed an eXStatA electrostatic amp with my Jade and SR-Lambda phones. Both of these DAC's have a nice strong output level for feeding low gain amps. If I didn't have the Pico DAC I would be using the D4 to feed the Amphora, but the D4 (and D10) line out volume is lower than the Pico output levels and I get lower max volume levels with the HE-5 and HD600 using the D4 as my DAC.

 Via optical the D10 seems to be as good as the Micro DAC optical, and they seem to rival that of the Pico via USB, but I think optical is more detailed with 24/96 native files via optical input. The Super Pro via optical is close to these but only when using my Sigma 11 PSU, while it can be slightly edgy or rough with the stock cheap switching PSU. I use the HR Micro DAC as my bedside optical DAC, since it matches my Micro Amp and the output levels are higher than the D10.

 They key to deciding which is the absolute best would be if I actually spent a good amount of time with each one feeding my high-end rig, and then trying to decide which is really better after long term listening with each DAC. But I haven't felt like doing that. Most of their DAC use has been with portable amps._

 

Thanks much HPA for your excellent response as usual. More to chew on...the uDAC seems like a good choice for the price, and since I am getting the Slim and Arrow, I probably just want a DAC, not an amp/DAC combo. But I have been eying the D10 for some time...


----------



## Mediaogre

Guys (and gals), beginner technical questions: The Arrow HE Oms output settings are 20, 70, and 120. My se530 are rated at 36 Oms. Which setting is recommended? And is there an Oms output/gain setting combination that would either be a no-no or a good match?


----------



## EraserXIV

does the voltage regulator detect the impedance of the earphones that its trying to drive? for example, if i unplugged my RE0s and plugged in a pair of HD650s, without changing the volume on the amp, would the arrow automatically feed in a bit more voltage? or would i have to turn the volume knob for that to happen?


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys (and gals), beginner technical questions: The Arrow HE Oms output settings are 20, 70, and 120. My se530 are rated at 36 Oms. Which setting is recommended? And is there an Oms output/gain setting combination that would either be a no-no or a good match?_

 

The best impedance setting is the one that sounds best for your ears, seriously. 

 Added impedance usually removes treble with phones like the SE530. The 36 Ohm are the impedance of the crossover in the SE530 - the driver impedances vary wildly all over the place, depending on frequency. They're extremely hard to drive IEMs, but they should work well if the amp is halfway decently designed. FWIW, my Headsix drives the SE530 very well, without hiss or other flaws. It's the only portable amp I've heard so far that handles them properly, though. 

 I should have the Arrow soon, I'll definitely let you know how it works out.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does the voltage regulator detect the impedance of the earphones that its trying to drive? for example, if i unplugged my RE0s and plugged in a pair of HD650s, without changing the volume on the amp, would the arrow automatically feed in a bit more voltage? or would i have to turn the volume knob for that to happen?_

 

From Headstage.eu - Headstage Arrow 12HE (High Efficiency)

  Quote:


 A low-noise regulator boosts the battery voltage between 5V and 12V. If your headphones don't require a lot of power the voltage is boosted to only 5V. However, if you use high-impedance headphones or turn up the volume the battery voltage is regulated to a higher voltage of up to 12V. This keeps the battery drain as little as possible while maintaining the highest sound quality for such a small amplifier. The power adjustment is done automatically by a microprocessor and free of any noise and pops.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best impedance setting is the one that sounds best for your ears, seriously. 

 Added impedance usually removes treble with phones like the SE530. The 36 Ohm are the impedance of the crossover in the SE530 - the driver impedances vary wildly all over the place, depending on frequency. They're extremely hard to drive IEMs, but they should work well if the amp is halfway decently designed. FWIW, my Headsix drives the SE530 very well, without hiss or other flaws. It's the only portable amp I've heard so far that handles them properly, though. 

 I should have the Arrow soon, I'll definitely let you know how it works out._

 

I think I understand, dfkt. I was concerned about blowing up the little armatures. (I remember making an amp/monitor impedance mistake when I was a teenager. I was doing chores outdoors with my window open and something like Boston cranked, when things just stopped working. And there was a... smell.) I think I've got some more learning to do.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 does the voltage regulator detect the impedance of the earphones that its trying to drive? for example, if i unplugged my RE0s and plugged in a pair of HD650s, without changing the volume on the amp, would the arrow automatically feed in a bit more voltage? or would i have to turn the volume knob for that to happen? 
 

I don't think it is that "smart" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I *always* turn down the volume and gain if switching from high (HD650) to lower impedance phones (even if not IEMs).


----------



## EraserXIV

hm.. the 7C standard version is no longer available on their page. i guess that narrows it down for me.


----------



## Eagle Eye

For anyone out there with HD 600 or HD 650 cans let me tell you this little amp can really drive these cans. I am actually surprised at how well they do with the higher impedance cans. With the cans I have used, ATH ES7 and HD 650 the amp is absolutely silent between tracks at any volume level. I have not ever heard any hiss of course I do not use IEM so cannot attest to those. If you are on the fence about this amp don't be. This thing is a bargain at even more than the price IMO. Trapper32 you are gonna love it. Sorry about the KICAS but balanced kept calling so moved up to the ROC now I have to use the Arrow until it gets here but actually the Arrow makes it sound good so the pain will be less, LOL.


----------



## Gridlinked

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hm.. the 7C standard version is no longer available on their page. i guess that narrows it down for me._

 

That does change things, now I'm not sure the 12HE is worth $115 more than an iBasso T3d.


----------



## Eagle Eye

I have never heard the iBasso but have heard the RSA Hornet as I owned it. I can say with confidence this 12HE Arrow sounds as good if not better than the Hornet. I would go for the 12HE without question if I wanted power, pure sound quality and alot of functions like crossfeed, bass boost, impedance settings, gain. This amp is a do it all in my opinion and the build quality is exceptional. Just my opinion.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gridlinked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That does change things, now I'm not sure the 12HE is worth $115 more than an iBasso T3d._

 

agreed. i feel this was a bad move by headphonia. a lot of people will be put off by the extra $50 the 12HE costs. if anything they should have dropped the price of the 12HE so they can still attract buyers at a lower price point.


----------



## dfkt

This amp seems to be very reasonable priced for what it is/does - especially compared to RSA, Headamp, and such.

 I can't speak for the iBasso T3D, but my T4 is not even worth half of what they ask for it.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_agreed. i feel this was a bad move by headphonia. a lot of people will be put off by the extra $50 the 12HE costs. if anything they should have dropped the price of the 12HE so they can still attract buyers at a lower price point._

 

I've got to disagree. We can't accurately compare the products until someone's done a side-by-side. Robert's not obligated to drop his price. We're not talking about Microsoft with their up-against-comparable-products (Xbox vs. Playstation, etc.) competitive and adjustable price point models. Robert's got to make a living, and his products already seem well priced (assuming quality based on historical information). Ask him why the standard isn't available. Maybe he's just playing catchup.

 Personally, I think the HE is worth it for the flexibility. I only had around $200 of fun money and scraped an extra $50 from my screwit Bucket to pony up for the HE. I only own IEMs right now, but I envision myself getting some over-the-ear in the future, both types of which benefit from the HE's adjustable voltage design, and will, ultimately, give me a higher return on investment.

 Sorry for the rant.


----------



## average_joe

The price is what it is and seems reasonable enough to me so I bought the 12HE while waiting for the Pico Slim. Plus, turn in an amp and get a $50 discount. Win-win IMO! 
 Oh, and I have a USB-DAC-Cable on it's way also. I like the form factor, and the price again seems reasonable.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eagle Eye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For anyone out there with HD 600 or HD 650 cans let me tell you this little amp can really drive these cans. I am actually surprised at how well they do with the higher impedance cans. With the cans I have used, ATH ES7 and HD 650 the amp is absolutely silent between tracks at any volume level. I have not ever heard any hiss of course I do not use IEM so cannot attest to those. If you are on the fence about this amp don't be. This thing is a bargain at even more than the price IMO. Trapper32 you are gonna love it. Sorry about the KICAS but balanced kept calling so moved up to the ROC now I have to use the Arrow until it gets here but actually the Arrow makes it sound good so the pain will be less, LOL._

 

I'm glad someone else is as impressed as I am with this amp. I'm in a similar situation re: balanced/unbalanced desktop except I haven't taken the plunge yet. I can't get the sound of the 650s balanced out of my head & know l likely won't be getting the most from them unless I go that route. I've heard from someone I trust here that even the Little Dot balanced VII & DAC-1 is an improvement over some ≥ priced SE desktops. I'm happy they sound as good as they do for now.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 The price is what it is and seems reasonable enough to me so I bought the 12HE while waiting for the Pico Slim. 
 

Can't wait for your impressions/comparison of the two amps.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The price is what it is and seems reasonable enough to me so I bought the 12HE while waiting for the Pico Slim. Plus, turn in an amp and get a $50 discount. Win-win IMO! 
 Oh, and I have a USB-DAC-Cable on it's way also. I like the form factor, and the price again seems reasonable._

 

Great minds think alike I suppose; I already have the new USB-DAC-Cable (not too shabby!), and I also ordered the Arrow while waiting for the Pico Slim (will it ever ship?). The only difference is that after reading these posts I decided to change my order and just caught Robert before he shipped my 7C version and I was able to upgrade to the 12HE version. I saw after I changed my order that the 7C version was dropped anyways; I don't know if I gave up the last one or not. I also traded in an amp as well, Kismet!

 According to Robert, the 7C version was a cheaper version of the 12HE; I had assumed that the 12HE was the "new and improved" version, I was mistaken: "in the moment only the 12HE version is available. The amp was designed as the 12HE; the 7C was just a downgrade for a lower price"


----------



## average_joe

@ grokit: sounds like it! I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Hellenback

Another head-fi member came by today to compare HD650s and hear the Arrow. He had a Tomahawk so I was able to compare the two amps. Using HD650s there was really no comparison, with the Arrow being much better at driving these cans. A cursory comparison with Sure SE530s and Westone(?) IEMS proved the Arrow easily as quiet as the Toma with IMO better soundstage and impact. I wish I had had time to do a more extensive comparison, but my visitor had to leave....(but not before saying he would be buying an Arrow).


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A cursory comparison with Sure SE530s and Westone(?) IEMS proved the Arrow easily as quiet as the Toma with IMO better soundstage and impact._

 

Very good to know on the IEM "quietness", Hellenback, thanks for the update


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very good to know on the IEM "quietness", Hellenback, thanks for the update
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I neglected to mention he tried the new line DAC (Wolfson) with his set-up in place of his Alien DAC (2702 chip) and found it to be exceptionally good. (In fact I noticed once he started using it he didn't go back to the alien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 I don't like naming people on the forum so have PMd him and asked for his own comments.


----------



## dfkt

That's great info, Hellenback. I can't wait to try the Arrow.


----------



## shigzeo

If the Arrow is as handily incredible as what seems in this thread, it will be a force to be reckoned with. As it is, I am mostly impressed the the relatively cheap T3D from iBasso, but if a similarly well-resolved amp, but with overall better control, and options really exists... headfi should be game.

 I also look forward to hearing this badboy.


----------



## Eagle Eye

All I can add is that this has to be one of the "Bargains" out there in portable audio. I know for a fact that Robert has done alot of changing on this amp and made it the best he can produce for the money. The sound of this thing even with the cable DAC through the computer will blow you away for the price. Good job Robert and keep up the good work.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eagle Eye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All I can add is that this has to be one of the "Bargains" out there in portable audio. I know for a fact that Robert has done alot of changing on this amp and made it the best he can produce for the money. The sound of this thing even with the cable DAC through the computer will blow you away for the price. Good job Robert and keep up the good work._

 

x2


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another head-fi member came by today to compare HD650s and hear the Arrow. He had a Tomahawk so I was able to compare the two amps. Using HD650s there was really no comparison, with the Arrow being much better at driving these cans. A cursory comparison with Sure SE530s and Westone(?) IEMS proved the Arrow easily as quiet as the Toma with IMO better soundstage and impact. I wish I had had time to do a more extensive comparison, but my visitor had to leave....(but not before saying he would be buying an Arrow)._

 

Thanks for the IEM info, Helleback. What a relief. This blind date purchasing is stressful! (Is this a support network or a forum. :-/ )

 Well, I finished my CryoParts DIY interconnect last night. Now I have the infrastructure but no amp yet. Waiting...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 (Is this a support network or a forum. :-/ ) 
 

 LOL!

 A bit of both I think.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hm.. the 7C standard version is no longer available on their page. i guess that narrows it down for me._

 

Robert just replied to my email, the 7C will be available again in few weeks.


----------



## jc9394

The trade in program is crazy, found my old deluxe and ordered a HE version.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 Robert just replied to my email, the 7C will be available again in few weeks. 
 

He must be busy with the Arrow HE....I guess this puts the question about where they're made to bed!


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He must be busy with the Arrow HE....I guess this puts the question about where they're made to bed!_

 

Or he's waiting for various components to be manufactured or arrive. In any case I fail to see the logic in your supposition.


----------



## shigzeo

OP - would it be possible to change the title to Impressions thread or something as people who receive their Arrows might like to add reviews/impressions. I know a lot are waiting, but it might be prudent to allow more freedom in the thread with reviews, etc..


----------



## Shauntell47

no probs, can do that...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or he's waiting for various components to be manufactured or arrive. In any case I fail to see the logic in your supposition._

 


 As the standard Arrow uses the same components as the Arrow HE other than the voltage regulator, he wouldn't need extra parts for the standard version. I said I "guess" it puts speculation to bed as it "seems" he likely dropped or postponed production of the standard version because he is too busy filling the HE orders. If the Arrow was made in an overseas factory I doubt there would be as many time/manufacturing constraints as there are if it is assembled by hand. Of course as you said this is all supposition, so perhaps he's waiting for his slaves to heal enough to pump out more product. Logical enough for you?


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course as you said, this is all supposition so perhaps he's waiting for his slaves to heal enough to pump out more product. Logical enough for you?_

 

LOL. I'm Dhai Ying here, Hellenback. Seems a sound posit to me, although I had a hard time reading between the lines at first too.

 Dangerously close to a flame there though, Trapper32.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dangerously close to a flame there though, Trapper32._

 

Certainly not intended as such. I apologize if anyone took it that way. I was merely trying to point out that conclusions drawn from "guesses" can be misleading. In any event this is off topic and I'll try to stay on topic from now on.


----------



## EraserXIV

pulled the trigger on these bad boys with the trade-in offer. i did the package deal with the USB DAC Stick too, seems like a really nice offer to me. cant wait to get them... how long does it usually take for them to arrive?

 also, for those of you that did the trade-in offer, did you just ship it to the US Office? I also included a small letter saying which order number it's for and my information. am i missing anything?


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pulled the trigger on these bad boys with the trade-in offer. i did the package deal with the USB DAC Stick too, seems like a really nice offer to me. cant wait to get them... how long does it usually take for them to arrive?

 also, for those of you that did the trade-in offer, did you just ship it to the US Office? I also included a small letter saying which order number it's for and my information. am i missing anything?_

 

Yea, that trade in offer is hard to resist
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I sent mine to Germany at Robert's request. I'd say you haven't missed anything.. Mine shipped on the 12th so I'm hoping it arrives this week.


----------



## average_joe

I guess mine shipped on the 12th also...I had to look at the website as I didn't receive any info that it shipped. Cool!


----------



## Armaegis

Heh, I'm guessing I won't be able to trade in my e5 for a $50 discount.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess mine shipped on the 12th also...I had to look at the website as I didn't receive any info that it shipped. Cool!_

 

AJ, thanks for the alert! I haven't thought to check that in a while. 12th ship date for me too!


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Armaegis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh, I'm guessing I won't be able to trade in my e5 for a $50 discount._

 

Why not? The conditions are: "It can be any portable amp but it must be commercial and can not be self-made."

 I think the E5 fits the bill.

 Did anyone send their trade-in to the US Office? or did everyone send them to Germany? I just don't want to send it to some abandoned warehouse and never hear from them again...


----------



## jc9394

I shipped mines to CA location yesterday.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 Certainly not intended as such. I apologize if anyone took it that way. I was merely trying to point out that conclusions drawn from "guesses" can be misleading. In any event this is off topic and I'll try to stay on topic from now on 
 

No offense here...upon re-reading my post I guess my reasoning was a little obscure...I'll try to refrain from guessing in my comments from now on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 @ jc9394
 Sorry for going off topic but I just took a good look at your avatar for the first time....it's hilarious!


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I shipped mines to CA location yesterday._

 

Thanks. I'm going to ship them tomorrow then.

 Off topic, but hey I'm located in Boston too


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. I'm going to ship them tomorrow then.

 Off topic, but hey I'm located in Boston too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

MIT area...There are a few head-fier here. Take a look at the local meet on march 6th in Dedham


----------



## Armaegis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not? The conditions are: "It can be any portable amp but it must be commercial and can not be self-made."

 I think the E5 fits the bill.

 Did anyone send their trade-in to the US Office? or did everyone send them to Germany? I just don't want to send it to some abandoned warehouse and never hear from them again..._

 

Well, somehow I doubt that we'd be able to get a $50 discount by trading in a $20 item.


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Armaegis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, somehow I doubt that we'd be able to get a $50 discount by trading in a $20 item._

 

The $50 off is not a refund, it is taken off your order. And per Robert, any commercial amp will do, regardless of the price or working condition.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The $50 off is not a refund, it is taken off your order. And per Robert, any commercial amp will do, regardless of the price or working condition._

 

I will vouch for that, traded in a like-new $22 E1. 

 And I wanted to vouch for Robert as well, he always manages to get back to me via e-mail even though he must be super busy; I just caught him and upgraded my order to the HE model, and he got back to me again to let me know it already shipped


----------



## arirug

I just found this:

 "Trade In 

 We will give you credit for your old headphone amplifier toward the purchase of any new Headstage amp. Please notice that the upgrade price must be $80 or more and we can only upgrade one old amp to one new order. The old amp may be faulty and can be damaged. We also accept amps made by other brands!

 Please place your upgrade order and send your old amp to one of the addresses located on the Contact page. After we have received your old amp we will ship your upgrade order."

Headphonia.com -

 I just found this


----------



## Mingus1955

Got the amp today. I must say this is a contender. IMO better then move, minibox, slee voyager and (!) iquebe v1. My source today: discman sony d-303 line-out with yuin g2a. Music today: Mozart String Quartets K. 458 and K. 493 (Hagen Quartet) and Ella Fitzgerald "The Irving Berlin Songbook". Hope that helps !


----------



## jc9394

Better than iQube? That is very promising...


----------



## Mediaogre

Has Robert provided any of you with tracking information (I can feel the e-slaps coming) or is that wishful thinking? This is worse than Xmas when I was like ten.


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

just pulled the trigger and ordered mine


----------



## d.n.d.

oops i am a little late coming to the party. sorry about the delay hellenback; had to deal with reformatting my laptop the past few days.

 anyways, i am the said "visitor" who tried hellenback's headstage arrow and inline wolfson DAC. to me, both were awesome. the headstage will definitely be my next portable amp. i tested it with my sansa fuze out of a LOD to the arrow, and i used my westone UM2s which i am most familiar with. i had the bass boost setting on "II" and it definitely made a difference in the bass department. the bass had a nicer impact to it, with more body. i definitely had a hard time taking it off.

 and as for the wolfson DAC, it definitely opened up the sound more than my alien DAC. everything was just more revealing, and clearer. imagine a pitcher with crystal clear water; thats how my music came through. i am most likely going to get the wolfson as my replacement DAC, when i have the money


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d.n.d.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and as for the wolfson DAC, it definitely opened up the sound more than my alien DAC. everything was just more revealing, and clearer. imagine a pitcher with crystal clear water; thats how my music came through. i can see now what people mean when they say the alien DAC refines the sound. i am most likely going to get the wolfson as my replacement DAC, when i have the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's nice to hear; what is the form factor like on the DAC, is it the same size as the Arrow?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's nice to hear; what is the form factor like on the DAC, is it the same size as the Arrow?_

 


 Are you asking about the alien or the line-dac? I think dnd got his words mixed up and meant to say the Wolfson was "refined" as he brought over (and owns) the alien. I'm pretty sure he preferred the Wolfson but don't want to "guess"


----------



## DaeO

Sorry, slightly confused, was the DAC the cable or the stick? The stick I thought wouldn't be ready to March, no?

 Ps - great thread, subscribed to it weeks ago, and I'm really tempted to make this my first amp purchase


----------



## Hellenback

dnd used my cable (*line-dac) with rca ends. It's hard to believe/beat for the price and is very convenient. I use it daily with: comp -> Flac-> Foobar -> asio4all -> Arrow HE -> HD650s for now, and it's really taken the urgency out of deciding which desktop to buy. I just might wait until I can afford to go balanced with the 650s as I've almost saved the cost difference by getting this portable set-up. A friend with good ears bought a Little Dot balanced amp & dac for $700 and he swears by it. (He uses it more than his Darkvoice 337, so that should say something!)


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you asking about the alien or the line-dac? I think dnd got his words mixed up and meant to say the Wolfson was "refined" as he brought over (and owns) the alien. I'm pretty sure he preferred the Wolfson but don't want to "guess" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The stick, or line DAC that is supposedly integrated with the Arrow, not sure how?


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dnd used my cable (*line-dac) with rca ends._

 

how do you connect the RCA to the Arrow? do you just use a RCA to 3.5mm adapter?


----------



## zappp

Any idea why Robert G. abandoned the optional USB DAC board for the Arrow? The Lyrix had it and the early Arrow, too. Looking at the USB DAC cable, the chip is tiny.

 To upgrade from my Lyrix USB I now need two devices: Arrow + USB DAC cable or Arrow + USB DAC Stick. Lyrix USB is powered through USB, but enough to charge the battery.


----------



## Shauntell47

Quote:


 Many portable amps have an internal "USB DAC" that serves as an external sound card. We decided not to include the DAC in the Arrow because we are developing a small USB DAC Stick instead. The stick can deliver much more power than any battery powered amp. We also think that the DAC in the Arrow would be annoying as it would always bypass the computer's sound card when you intend to charge the battery (over the USB port). You may order both amps - the Arrow and the stick - together for a package price. If you really want to use the Arrow with a computer we recommend to use our USB DAC Cable . 
 

here you go...


----------



## zappp

I know his website, but find this explanation weak. Most computers have poor headphone outs, so there is no point to use them rather than the digital signal from the USB. I could understand it is difficult to charge a 9V battery from USB, but the Arrow has a 3.7V iPod battery which is designed to be charged from USB. Using the Arrow with USB DAC cable means it drains its battery rather than power from the computer. The USB DAC cable is no big hassle, but for travelling I would prefer to depend on a plain, non-DAC USB cable that is easily obtainable. The stick is small, but still may cover neighbouring USB or other ports. You then may need additional gadgets, i.e. USB extension cord or multiple USB hub (perhaps even with AC adapter). 
 That DAC thing on the USB cable looks so tiny. Was it impossible to find space for this inside the Arrow?


----------



## average_joe

All I know is the Arrow seems similar to the Pico Slim. The Slim at one point was going to have a DAC, but now does not. I guess same as the Arrow? Maybe a technical issue for the form factor, or a performance issue? I don't mind as I got the USB-DAC-Cable on order, so I will just have a different cable going to my amps from my computer. Separates are more flexible anyways.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how do you connect the RCA to the Arrow? do you just use a RCA to 3.5mm adapter?_

 

Yes I use an adapter. I bought the line-dac first and used it with my desktop amp before buying the Arrow. Just state your preference if/when buying.
 For the price, I've thought abut getting another one so I don't have to swap it out so much or use an adapter. I've also thought of "modding" one with higher end plugs/cable, but as it's just a USB cable with a small DAC board n the middle, I'm not convinced those 1s and 0s would soundf any different.

  Quote:


 Using the Arrow with USB DAC cable means it drains its battery rather than power from the computer. 
 

I don't understand what you are saying here as I was under the impression that the line-dac draws its (very little) power from the computer providing the signal. If you are talking about your computer's battery life (laptop) then I have noticed no difference in the frequency of (laptop battery) charges when using the line-dac as opposed to when I'm not using it. Maybe it's there but I sure haven't noticed it. I _do_ believe that charging your portable amp's battery more often than necessary isn't a good thing. I think this is the logic behind the Arrow not having an on board DAC (and maybe the Pico slim as well) but I don't build 'em so can only go by what I read and experience.


----------



## average_joe

There are only 1s and 0s on on side of the DAC board, the other side is analog!


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are only 1s and 0s on on side of the DAC board, the other side is analog!_

 


 A point that has me leaning towards "modding" another cable (even if it is only a couple of feet)


----------



## zappp

When connected to computer by USB, the Lyrix USB is powered by USB, not by the 9V battery. It then works without battery. 

 When connected to computer by USB DAC cable, the Arrow uses its internal battery. You can put an additional, "plain" USB cable (no DAC) between Arrow and computer to charge and power the Arrow. 

 Perhaps the new "HE" circutery took the space of the DAC chip.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 When connected to computer by USB DAC cable, the Arrow uses its internal battery. 
 

And the DAC chip uses what power source....I think the computer?


----------



## grokit

>


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And the DAC chip uses what power source....I think the computer?_

 

Yes, the USB's 5-volt power. But not all 5 volts, I'm sure.

 And if you're ordering it for the Arrow, you can get it with a mini jack instead of RCA so you don't have to use an adapter


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, the USB's 5-volt power. But not all 5 volts, I'm sure.

 And if you're ordering it for the Arrow, you can get it with a mini jack instead of RCA so you don't have to use an adapter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


 Yes I use an adapter. I bought the line-dac first and used it with my desktop amp before buying the Arrow. Just state your preference if/when buying. 
 

I assumed this was the case (re: the power) but based on how my last "assumption" went over I didn't want to appear to be guessing again


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have a short APS V3 adapter cable that will let me plug RCA cables into a 1/8" jack, so I'm getting the USB DAC cable (not stick) with RCA. I plan to feed it directly into my Audio Engine A2 speakers RCA inputs when I am done evaluating it. It will also work directly with my ALO Amphora and full size amps. 

 If I got one with a mini-plug on the end then I would have to find a high quality adapter with female 3.5 mm jack and RCA plugs on the other end, if I wanted to use it with full size amps. I haven't seen one of those anywhere in high quality cable where they have a 3.5 mm female jack in place of the plug.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 I haven't seen one of those anywhere in high quality cable where they have a 3.5 mm female jack in place of the plug. 
 

If we found one it would likely cost as much as a second DAC cable...


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we found one it would likely cost as much as a second DAC cable...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yea those DAC cables are a pretty good deal, all right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But those adapters are almost literally a dime a dozen on fleaBay.

 I was toying with the mini plug version but am glad I got the RCA also for my ultimate use, input into a desktop amp. But I am not planning on using it with the Arrow, if that was my intended use I might try the mini-plug version. I am also very curious about that USB stick, mainly it's dimensions/intended form factor(?)


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea those DAC cables are a pretty good deal, all right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But those adapters are almost literally a dime a dozen on fleaBay.

 I was toying with the mini plug version but am glad I got the RCA also for my ultimate use, input into a desktop amp. But I am not planning on using it with the Arrow, if that was my intended use I might try the mini-plug version. I am also very curious about that USB stick, mainly it's dimensions/intended form factor(?)_

 

 Quote:


 a dime a dozen on fleaBay. 
 

 Quote:


 ...high quality adapter...??? 
 

I think HA was considering something a little more upscale...but as the line-dac doesn't have true high end cabling on the RCA end I doubt it would make a huge difference. I thought of taking Headstage up on their "custom" line-dac offer but I think it just applies to the length/termination, not the RCA cable quality. I might ask (or do it myself as already mentioned). Maybe just cut the analog end of the cable very short and put some higher end terminations on it. (Kind of like the Grado/Sennheiser headphone adapter). I doubt a few inches of wire would degrade the audio much on such a simply implemented DAC cable.

 I'm also curious about the DAC-Stick so I suppose I need to decide....


----------



## dfkt

You guys do know that cables make absolutely no difference in reality, as long as they're halfway decently built... ?


----------



## kshelton

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys do know that cables make absolutely no difference in reality, as long as they're halfway decently built... ?




_

 

Oh god here we go, let the argument begin. I will sit back and watch.


----------



## ERNEST T

Hey, we could all get together have a beer and watch the fight !


----------



## Canuck57

Or behave like mature Head-fiers and keep the thread on topic...

 I listened to Hellenback's Arrow at a Head-fi meet last month and I was very impressed with it. It appears to be solidly built and has great versatility with the impedance settings, bass boost settings, and cross-feed. I also like the fact that the battery is easily user replaceable and it's inexpensive at $8 (I think). 

 I'm surprised at how thin it is and it's obviously perfectly suited for use with an i-Pod.

 It drove my 650s without any problem and they sounded great with it.

 Great amp!


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canuck57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Or behave like mature Head-fiers and keep the thread on topic...
 -snip-
 Great amp!_

 

rotflmao


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys do know that cables make absolutely no difference in reality, as long as they're halfway decently built... ?




_

 

I agree for the most part re: _short_ interconnects, but the size/type of the wire does make a difference especially in longer runs. I _have_ to disagree if we speak of headphone cables because I can tell the "halfway decent" stock HD650 cable from the Cardas blind and prefer the Cardas by a large margin. I could also tell the difference between a silver alloy and copper wire headphone cable without hesitation. The silver had more treble/mid definition & clarity but less bass (although it was not as heavy gauge as the Cardas & was shorter). We're way off topic here (even though I did compare through the Arrow among other amps) and likely


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think HA was considering something a little more upscale...but as the line-dac doesn't have true high end cabling on the RCA end I doubt it would make a huge difference. I thought of taking Headstage up on their "custom" line-dac offer but I think it just applies to the length/termination, not the RCA cable quality. I might ask (or do it myself as already mentioned). Maybe just cut the analog end of the cable very short and put some higher end terminations on it. (Kind of like the Grado/Sennheiser headphone adapter). I doubt a few inches of wire would degrade the audio much on such a simply implemented DAC cable.

 I'm also curious about the DAC-Stick so I suppose I need to decide....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I made a custom cable request that is being looked in to.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made a custom cable request that is being looked in to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

To Headstage or elsewhere?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To Headstage or elsewhere?_

 

Who makes the DAC cable?


----------



## Eagle Eye

I have been gone from this ost and am so glad the Arrow is getting the credit it deserves. I knew the folks on Head-Fi would love this piece of kit once enough people heard it. I think Robert has a real winner here for sure. Trapper 32 have you got your's yet?


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eagle Eye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Trapper 32 have you got your's yet?_

 

Not yet....A bunch of us had ours shipped on the 12th....I'm expecting it this week and I'm already watchin for the postman even tho he won't be here for about 14 hours lol. Looking forward to hearing it cause I know the size is gonna be ideal for me.


----------



## Mediaogre

Trapper32, I'm a patient (yeah, right) 12th ship date thumb twiddler too, but I'm way out on the west coast. Any idea what courier Robert used or if he provided anyone with tracking data?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who makes the DAC cable?_

 



 Headstage (Headphonia) makes the DAC cable (same as the Arrow).


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Trapper32, I'm a patient (yeah, right) 12th ship date thumb twiddler too, but I'm way out on the west coast. Any idea what courier Robert used or if he provided anyone with tracking data?_

 


 He just used regular intn'l mail for mine (Toronto) and it only took 5 days.
 Customs seems better between Europe and Canada vs. the US (but I don't know about Europe-> US.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He just used regular intn'l mail for mine (Toronto) and it only took 5 days.
 Customs seems better between Europe and Canada vs. the US (but I don't know about Europe-> US._

 

That's very fortunate, Hellenback. Glad you have yours! (Reading between the lines - we could SO go off-topic on the US Customs thing  )

 BTW - what's the minor aesthetic case flaw Robert mentioned?


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW - what's the minor aesthetic case flaw Robert mentioned?_

 

I've been wondering this too.. the cases on the website and the pictures from the first page of the thread don't look too terrible. I wonder what changes he made to the new ones he's going to ship out.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Trapper32, I'm a patient (yeah, right) 12th ship date thumb twiddler too, but I'm way out on the west coast. Any idea what courier Robert used or if he provided anyone with tracking data?_

 

No, I didn't get a tracking number. When I got my original Lyrix I'm pretty sure it just came in a big brown business envelope. I'm in the middle of Canada so you'll probably get yours before me but I'll post here when mine arrives. Let us know when your arrives


----------



## average_joe

No tracking number for me either. I guess patience is a virtue! And as far as the cosmetics, I personally don't care and just want to listen to that sucker! I can't wait to see how it stacks up against a Shadow and Pico Slim. I am thinking I will be pleasantly surprised! But only the Arrow has the crossfeed, bass boost, and impedance adjustments, so I can't lose!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made a custom cable request that is being looked in to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To Headstage or elsewhere?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who makes the DAC cable?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Headstage (Headphonia) makes the DAC cable (same as the Arrow)._

 

That went right over your head, sorry. I meant that I asked Robert at Headstage, and he's considering it. Who else would I be asking?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 That went right over your head, sorry. I meant that I asked Robert at Headstage, and he's considering it. Who else would I be asking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Sorry 'bout that HA...I thought it was a question about having the high end "adapter" cable that you couldn't find made. (That could have been anybody.)
 On re-reading you obviously were saying more politely "who do you xxxxing think I asked"


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Headstage (Headphonia) makes the DAC cable (same as the Arrow)._

 

I thought it was the second version of the Penguin DAC cable; they seem to have "sister" web sites. Maybe Headphonia is selling for Penguin or Headstage is affiliated with Penguin somehow?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought it was the second version of the Penguin DAC cable; they seem to have "sister" web sites. Maybe Headphonia is selling for Penguin or Headstage is affiliated with Penguin somehow?_

 


 Same company/builder AFAIK (although there is a California based address as well).


----------



## feverfive

I don't suppose anyone has had a chance to audition both the Arrow & the Pico Slim? Just curious how they'd compare SQ-wise.


----------



## Woody469

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't suppose anyone has had a chance to audition both the Arrow & the Pico Slim? Just curious how they'd compare SQ-wise._

 

I believe the Slim will be available starting next Wednesday.


----------



## average_joe

The Slim will be at the upcoming No CA meet, then the first 250 units will ship after that. I have a slim possibility of being in that group (depending on how many people ahead of me don't pay).

 I should be getting the Arrow 12HE in the next week or so (along with a USB-DAC-Cable), so whenever I get the Slim I will post my comparison thoughts.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No tracking number for me either. I guess patience is a virtue! And as far as the cosmetics, I personally don't care and just want to listen to that sucker! I can't wait to see how it stacks up against a Shadow and Pico Slim. I am thinking I will be pleasantly surprised! But only the Arrow has the crossfeed, bass boost, and impedance adjustments, so I can't lose!_

 

Patience?! Isn't that that crap I teach my kids?  I suppose in an age of instant online gratification and electronic tracking notifications, that it's good for the soul to have some doode in Germany send one something on faith. Doesn't mean I'm not going to act like a kid before Christmas though.

 I'm looking forward to the flexibility too. My sweet wife pulled out an old set of those Sennheisers spec'd (HD500a)for audio therapy (my daughter used them a few years ago) that I forgot we had. I had just failed in an attempt to repair bad wiring in my HD535s so the timing was awesome. Long story short: now I have some hard-to-drive cans (the 500a are 150 ohm) to try with the Arrow along with my IEMs.


----------



## Mediaogre

I thought I'd share an update folks. I have no idea if any people who ordered HEs besides me have a ship date discrepancy, but Robert emailed me today (22nd) with an update. When I log in to my Headphonia account, the ship date shows February 12th, but here's what Robert said:

 "Hi Greg,

 your order went out Wednesday last week. You should receive it about Thursday this week. I shipped it without tracking number. Let me know how it sounds…"

 I'm actually relieved. I thought after ten days it may have been pilfered.


----------



## average_joe

You are not alone!


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


 You are not alone! 
 







 Let's start exercising that virtue then! Thursday's OK with me!


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 I'm actually relieved. I thought after ten days it may have been pilfered. 
 

European mail seems better...but I've waited close to a month on the odd occasion for items mailed to Toronto from the US. 10 days is about average but I've learned 2 weeks is not unusual, especially if mailed at (or close to) the end of the week.


----------



## Mediaogre

Hellenback, have you used the Arrow with your mobile phone near by? I'm wondering about interference picked up by the amp.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hellenback, have you used the Arrow with your mobile phone near by? I'm wondering about interference picked up by the amp._

 

 I don't use a mobile but I often use the Arrow right next to two computers (in a wireless network) without any interference. I just plugged it in to charge and am at the same time listening to the first (half spoken) track "Dream within a Dream" on Alan Parson's TOMAI. There is not a hint of noise, interference or otherwise with either HD650s or Koss PortaPros.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


 I don't use a mobile but I often use the Arrow right next to two computers (in a wireless network) without any interference. I just plugged it in to charge and am at the same time listening to the first (half spoken) track "Dream within a Dream" on Alan Parson's TOMAI. There is not a hint of noise, interference or otherwise with either HD650s or Koss PortaPros. 
 

Nice! That's good to hear (or not hear). Cell phone rf interference may differ from WiFi but I'll cross my fingers. I heard from someone on Head-fi that the Mini-3 picked up cell phone interference and transmitted to the headphones something fierce.


----------



## sorahiro

hi,Trapper32,Mediaogre,average_joe 

 I'd like to ask you question.I ordered my arrow with another battery 8th February.But my status is now order processing.so I wanna know your ordering day,so please tell me,if you don't mind.

 sorry for my poor English.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sorahiro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi,Trapper32,Mediaogre,average_joe 

 I'd like to ask you question.I ordered my arrow with another battery 8th February.But my status is now order processing.so I wanna know your ordering day,so please tell me,if you don't mind.

 sorry for my poor English._

 

No sweat. February 8th. My payment cleared on the 10th. If you email Robert, likely, he'll provide a more accurate status. My Headphonia online account order status was inaccurate.


----------



## Trapper32

Mine was ordered on the 26 Jan...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No sweat. February 8th. My payment cleared on the 10th. If you email Robert, likely, he'll provide a more accurate status. My Headphonia online account order status was inaccurate._

 


 Hate to say it...(and as always I _could_ be wrong) but it seems US customs is a real hassle regardless of from where things are sent. I don't know if they hang _everything_ up until they decide what to flag/open, but it seems to have gotten worse over the last few years. As mentioned, it only took 5 days to Toronto from Germany but I have _never_ had anything arrive that quickly from/to the US.


----------



## average_joe

Another day, another mail box void of an Arrow and USB-DAC-Cable. On a different note, I have a uDAC on order, so I will be able to compare to the USB-DAC-Cable.


----------



## cn11

I just ordered one. I am very excited, by the descriptions of the sound character here, as well as looking over the dimensions in mm... it is almost dead on to the shape of the Sony X. Only a couple mm longer, but a couple thinner too. Once the ALO line out cable for the X becomes available, I'm hoping it takes this combo to new levels of goodness. 

 Now let the waiting begin.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another day, another mail box void of an Arrow ._

 

LOL My thoughts exactly...maybe tomorrow!!


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Once the ALO line out cable for the X becomes available, I'm hoping it takes this combo to new levels of goodness._

 

A bit unrelated, but do we know what DAC does the Sony X uses?


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A bit unrelated, but do we know what DAC does the Sony X uses?_

 

Boy, you got me on that one....


----------



## rehabitat

FYI Robert emailed me a few hours ago, "The new batch goes out Monday or Tuesday next week. I will ship by faster EMS shipment…"

 I am wondering if any of you early birds have received your arrows yet?...


----------



## average_joe

Nope, another day, another day without the Arrow and USB-DAC-Cable. I wonder if my uDAC will bet them (I might get it tomorrow, and I am hoping for a visit from the mail carrier)?


----------



## shigzeo

Lucky guys and gals - can't wait to hear impressions.


----------



## gilency

I wonder how it compares with the TTVJ portable amp. The TTJV has digital volume and they claim to have DC coupled design, unlike other portables.
 On the other hand, the Arrow has some very interesting features other amps don't have....


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how it compares with the TTVJ portable amp. The TTJV has digital volume and they claim to have DC coupled design, unlike other portables.
 On the other hand, the Arrow has some very interesting features other amps don't have...._

 

i havent seen any talk of ac or dc coupling in portables, is it true the TTVJ is the only dc coupled design?


----------



## rehabitat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i havent seen any talk of ac or dc coupling in portables, is it true the TTVJ is the only dc coupled design?_

 

This is probably a question for another thread.



 The arrow has so many features for the price it seems too good to be true. I guess time will tell.

 I'm looking forward to see how well it drives my newly acquired and notoriously difficult K601s as well as addressing bass issues for my RE0s with certain types of music. I'll be satisfied at least if it provides a noticeable improvement in sq to my ipod.


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI Robert emailed me a few hours ago, "The new batch goes out Monday or Tuesday next week. I will ship by faster EMS shipment…"

 I am wondering if any of you early birds have received your arrows yet?..._

 


 when did u place your order? how long ago?


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI Robert emailed me a few hours ago, "The new batch goes out Monday or Tuesday next week. I will ship by faster EMS shipment…"

 I am wondering if any of you early birds have received your arrows yet?..._

 

Not happening here...


----------



## rehabitat

On the 12th, but Robert only received my old amp on Friday, which I posted from Australia on the 15th.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI Robert emailed me a few hours ago, "The new batch goes out Monday or Tuesday next week. I will ship by faster EMS shipment…"_

 

So the batch we're all waiting for went out how?

 I hates the waiting, grr


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 On the 12th, but Robert only received my old amp on Friday, which I posted from Australia on the 15th. 
 

It would only be fair that anyone who used the trade in program would have to wait until their amp arrived in Germany/California.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So the batch we're all waiting for went out how?

 I hates the waiting, grr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I would imagine the same as mine to Canada, which was standard mail. I've found int'l arrival times vary a great deal when sent this way (as mentioned in a previous post). If customs "flags" a parcel (or parcels) it can take what seems like forever, but they arrive. I don't know about US mail but in Canada there is no mail on weekends or holidays. The Olympics have been on, so there is likely a lot more int'l mail over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would only be fair that anyone who used the trade in program would have to wait until their amp arrived in Germany/California.



 I would imagine the same as mine to Canada, which was standard mail. I've found int'l arrival times vary a great deal when sent this way (as mentioned in a previous post). If customs "flags" a parcel (or parcels) it can take what seems like forever, but they arrive. I don't know about US mail but in Canada there is no mail on weekends or holidays. The Olympics have been on, so there is likely a lot more int'l mail over the last couple of weeks._

 

I was wondering the same thing about just how our batch was sent and thinking, not only were we on the "slow boat" and I hate to bring this up, but isn't Lufthansa striking right now?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hates me the waiting too. Monday... (xing fingers)


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was wondering the same thing about just how our batch was sent and thinking, not only were we on the "slow boat" and I hate to bring this up, but isn't Lufthansa striking right now?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hates me the waiting too. Monday... (xing fingers)_

 

Sorry, this was not applicable as it referred to an article from 1909 not 2009 mea culpa for not looking/reading closely enough.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Found this interesting tidbit when looking into the Lufthansa strike (which seems to have just ended). It's not related to the strike but certainly addresses the slow mail between US/Germany as it seems to say that "letter rate" mail is on the "slow boat" to the US. This link provides another link to the whole NY Times article (which is not long but explains delays in more detail).

GERMAN MAIL DELAY AROUSES AMERICANS; Association of Commerce in Berlin... - Article Preview - The New York Times_

 

Eek. Aside from the author speaking in metaphorical circles, and British-style verbal irony, the article is disconcerting - for long-dead American students in Germany!! You're silly, Hellenback. That article is from the archives: Special Cable to THE NEW YORK TIMES.
 February 7, 1909, Sunday





 That's like grave digging olde skool!


----------



## average_joe

Seems to be taking it's sweet time getting to me also. I received my uDAC today, but no time yet to listen. But I really want the Arrow and am excited to see the USB-DAC-Cable profile (and of course hear how good it is!).


----------



## average_joe

Seems to be taking it's sweet time getting to me also. I received my uDAC today, but no time yet to listen. But I really want the Arrow and am excited to see the USB-DAC-Cable profile (and of course hear how good it is!).


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the 12th, but Robert only received my old amp on Friday, which I posted from Australia on the 15th._

 

yeah i sent in an old amp as well. i placed order on the 22nd but according to my tracking number my amp got delievered friday in Cali. Says shipping is 2-3 weeks on the page. Just anxious...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eek. Aside from the author speaking in metaphorical circles, and British-style verbal irony, the article is disconcerting - for long-dead American students in Germany!! You're silly, Hellenback. That article is from the archives: Special Cable to THE NEW YORK TIMES.
 February 7, 1909, Sunday





 That's like grave digging olde skool!_

 







 Sorry guys I didn't look at the article date (and read/posted it quickly) so I will delete it. Believe it or not it was the first or second link that popped up when I searched "USA/Germany mail delay" so I wasn't being silly, just not attentive enough. 

 The _first_ link read




 Saturday, February 27, 2010

 at the top of the page and I didn't notice the "ARCHIVES" date/aspect of the article. I was just looking for an answer because my amp arrived so quickly via standard mail. Again, my apologies.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Sorry guys I didn't look at the article date (and read/posted it quickly) so I will delete it. Believe it or not it was the first or second link that popped up when I searched "USA/Germany mail delay" so I wasn't being silly, just not attentive enough. 

 The first link read




 Saturday, February 27, 2010

 at the top of the page and I didn't notice the "ARCHIVES" date/aspect of the article. I was just looking for an answer because my amp arrived so quickly via standard mail. Again, my apologies._

 

It's totally OK, Hellenback. You were just looking out for us fools who haven't received ours yet.

 And I cant' WAIT to get mine. The more I read and research about my Zune 80's DAC and "clean" headphone out, and the flexibility and quality of the Arrow HE, the more I'm convinced I made a good and versatile blind date purchase decision. I understand the benefits of a true line out. However, when I crank the volume on the Zune when I'm using my Senn HD500A, there's not a hint of hiss or distortion. That's a good starting point right? Now a lot of purists will scoff (That's fine. I go back and forth on effects) but I'm exciting to hear my Shure SE530s with a tad o' bass boost and a little crossfeed!


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 I'm exciting to hear my Shure SE530s with a tad o' bass boost and a little crossfeed! 
 

One of the two IEMs I got a chance to listen to for a short time and they sounded excellent (without even having different tips to try to get the _best_ seal). I like bass boost myself and it's well implemented on the Arrow. 
 I really feel for you guys re: the waiting game and am happy they've decided to use a faster shipping method in the future (not that that helps you).

 (I think what might have contributed to me overlooking the rest of that article from 1909 was that it made mention of mail delivery that "dribbles along at from ten days to a month". I don't think I read much further because this has been my own experience *100 years later *when items are mailed from the US to Canada!)


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of the two IEMs I got a chance to listen to for a short time and they sounded excellent (without even having different tips to try to get the best seal). I like bass boost myself and it's well implemented on the Arrow. 
 I really feel for you guys re: the waiting game and am happy they've decided to use a faster shipping method in the future (not that that helps you).

 (I think what might have contributed to me overlooking the rest of that article from 1909 was that it made mention of mail delivery that "dribbles along at from ten days to a month". I don't think I read much further because this has been my own experience *100 years later *when items are mailed from the US to Canada!)_

 

That's great to hear about the Shures! I had forgotten that you tested those. With regard to the tips, that's a real pain point for me. The triple flange sound way better, but I can't stand them after a while. The ultra supple gray tips are the best for me (I can wear them all day) but at the expense of bass.

 About that article and shipping duration (sorry mods - we're sort of off topic) it's amazing it was _that_ fast back then. It implies a two-steps-forward-one-step-back evolution: Slow transport + little red tape = 10 days to a month. Fast transport + mucho red tape = 10 days to a month. Lol!


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fast transport + mucho red tape = 10 days to a month. Lol!_

 

It would be nice [edit; but perhaps unrealistic] if Robert sent out an extra replacement battery or something so those of us enduring this extra wait time might feel a little better


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be nice if Robert sent out an extra replacement battery or something so those of us enduring this extra wait time might feel a little better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey I'd be happy with that. He could include it with the new case to replace the flawed ones. Heck I wouldn't even mind if he sent this by the "slow boat"


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW - what's the minor aesthetic case flaw Robert mentioned?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey I'd be happy with that. He could include it with the new case to replace the flawed ones. Heck I wouldn't even mind if he sent this by the "slow boat" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, that would seem like a more appropriate use for the "slow boat", for sure.

 Does anybody out there know what this "case flaw" actually is?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 The more I read and research about my Zune 80's DAC 
 

Sorry for the off-topic but what DAC chip does the new Zune use? I've found on most of the DAPs I've listened to (not many) that leaving the headphone out at low volume and letting the amp do all the work usually makes the difference between line out and HO less of an issue (but I'm aware that's heresy to the purists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for the off-topic but what DAC chip does the new Zune use? I've found on most of the DAPs I've listened to (not many) that leaving the headphone out at low volume and letting the amp do all the work usually makes the difference between line out and HO less of an issue (but I'm aware that's heresy to the purists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)._

 

It's a Wolfson DAC. I'm not sure of the specs or model number. Maybe dfkt can chime in if he's lurking nearby? All I know is that the little player is super quiet (except for the occassional hard drive spin-up "farting" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 The purists will chafe at using the HO as the "line out" but as many of the fine members over at anythingbutipod will echo is, "What choice do we have?" Even an LOD(C?) (I've never understood that misnomer. In the context of portable amps, it's really a Line Out _Cable_ ) modded for a Samsung P3 plugged into a portable amp still allows one to control volume and effects via the DAP UI which raises the obvious question: is the proprietary port on the P3 a true line out? UGH!

 "Stay on target..." Anyway, I'm crossing my fingers that the svelte Arrow will render all our worries about unorthadox usage moot. (But not _mute_ )


----------



## dfkt

I'm always lurking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Zune HD uses a WM8352, the older ones used WM8350. Pretty much the same stuff that's in Cowons, some Meizus, and (IIRC) some older iPods. Output caps in the signal path should provide the usual flaws as found on those kinds of players: bass roll-off, stereo crosstalk, hiss with low-imp/hi-sens phones, etc... it often helps with these players to use a decent dedicated amp on the already amped headphone out, in my experience - it fixes some issues. (Whereas better analog stage designs with decent SoCs, like AMS Sansas or Sony players, usually don't benefit much from an amp.)


 I'm very much looking forward to the Arrow... wonder if it will replace my Headsix on my Cowon S9, my T4 on my Cowon O2... or both.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm always lurking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Zune HD uses a WM8352, the older ones used WM8350. Pretty much the same stuff that's in Cowons, some Meizus, and (IIRC) some older iPods. Output caps in the signal path should provide the usual flaws as found on those kinds of players: bass roll-off, stereo crosstalk, hiss with low-imp/hi-sens phones, etc... it often helps with these players to use a decent dedicated amp on the already amped headphone out, in my experience - it fixes some issues. (Whereas better analog stage designs with decent SoCs, like AMS Sansas or Sony players, usually don't benefit much from an amp.)


 I'm very much looking forward to the Arrow... wonder if it will replace my Headsix on my Cowon S9, my T4 on my Cowon O2... or both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ha! That's dkft, folks. I thought you'd come through. Thanks. I have the Zune 80 v2. I think it has the same DAC (and the same for the 120) but I'm not sure. How do you obtain those specifications? Cracking cases, I'm guessing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, internal components may be rebranded by MS, so maybe you have dev team contacts.

 I appreciate the input, given your historical standpoint (And I agree on this) on the mostly futile effort of trying to extract "pure" sound from these little gizmos (DAPs not amps). I'm hoping the Arrow will at least provide SOME improved soundstage with my se530s (Most masterings sound like all the music is right in the middle of my head.) and some bass punch. I don't care what folks say or how many drivers Shure crammed into those cabs. Unless you're comfortable with triple flanges tickling your tympanic membrane, the bass is anemic. I also hope to gain a wider soundstage with my Senn HD500As, tighter bass (it's there now just sort of muddy and subdued) and less sibilant highs. (Oh, and being able to drive them properly will be nice.)

 This has been a really fun thread. We flirt off topic and then come back, and we're all stuck together waiting and listening for the jingle of sleigh bells.


----------



## Hellenback

I don't understand why these companies don't just put the best dac chip possible in their players, offer a line out option and charge the extra few dollars it would cost them. They'd carry the hi-fi market and not lose any mid-fi customers. Maybe I'm off on this but I don't think the price difference on the Wolfson 8740 or BB1796 is much more than a $2->$3. (BB1792 dac chip is more, but likely overkill anyway).


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand why these companies don't just put the best dac chip possible in their players, offer a line out option and charge the extra few dollars it would cost them. They'd carry the hi-fi market and not lose any mid-fi customers. Maybe I'm off on this but I don't think the price difference on the Wolfson 8740 or BB1796 is much more than a $2->$3. (BB1792 dac chip is more, but likely overkill anyway)._

 

Most companies have between 5 to 20 times markup on manufacturing costs. So $2 could end up being $10 to $40 more for the player that the mainstream audience (most consumers) wouldn't notice with the stock buds they use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I want my Arrow! Hope tomorrow is the day.


----------



## rehabitat

and there's more to improved sq than simply upgrading a dac chip; there are associated components and implementation issues...

 v - precisely


----------



## average_joe

Which add even more to the cost


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 and there's more to improved sq than simply upgrading a dac chip; there are associated components and implementation issues... 
 

obviously and last off topic comment....I think a better dac chip (with even the same components/implementation) would likely offer better SQ and there is no (good) reason to mark _everything_ up by 5->20 times. IMO


----------



## rehabitat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there is no (good) reason to mark everything up by 5->20 times. IMO_

 

 ,except capitalism, which, ironically, is the main driver behind improvements in technology these days. It's a vicious circle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

 I think the waiting has caused this thread to degenerate into impressions of postal services and other irrelevancies, and is not a reflection on the thread title as it was renamed in the last week or so. Perhaps a new impressions thread should be opened after the current wave of Arrow orders is received and evaluated, and that this thread be renamed again so that the large number of viewers are not continuing to get the wrong impression of the product and its seller?


----------



## cn11

Well hopefully I'll receive mine this week!


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_,except capitalism, which, ironically, is the main driver behind improvements in technology these days. It's a vicious circle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

 I think the waiting has caused this thread to degenerate into impressions of postal services and other irrelevancies, and is not a reflection on the thread title as it was renamed in the last week or so. Perhaps a new impressions thread should be opened after the current wave of Arrow orders is received and evaluated, and that this thread be renamed again so that the large number of viewers are not continuing to get the wrong impression of the product and its seller?_

 

Lol! I'm laughing, rehabitat, but you're totally right. This thread's dynamic is annoying but also an interesting and very cool example of the organic nature of good, healthy forum discussion. Your point about impressions, both thread-related and Headphonia-related is a good one. As this thread gets indexed, it'll irritate folks just poking around for a review and impressions of Robert and his products.

 Perhaps this thread could be renamed, "Waiting in line with a sleeping bag, hot chocolate and friends for what we hope are Rush tickets." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shauntell47, I apologize. I'm at least partially responsible for the off-topic degradation.


----------



## average_joe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_obviously and last off topic comment....I think a better dac chip (with even the same components/implementation) would likely offer better SQ and there is no (good) reason to mark everything up by 5->20 times. IMO_

 

Since I am still waiting and can't help myself, the reason for the markup is actually a good one IMO. First, the markup depends on the product type, brand name etc. You have to look at the total cost of doing business vs. just the manufacture cost. Support, returns, defects, shipping, advertising, resellers markup, R&D, IT, management, etc. If the markup is lower, something else has to go, or the company will go. Then you have less competition and less innovation. Competition keeps prices relatively low. I could write so much more, will stop.

 So, from that perspective, the Arrow may be a steal. It looks like the Pico Slim, and if it sounds like the Pico Slim (maybe not necessarily the same sound sig, but the same quality of sound) it will truly be a steal, especially with the flexibility. And I will know eventually, after I receive both and both burn in!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since I am still waiting and can't help myself, the reason for the markup is actually a good one IMO. First, the markup depends on the product type, brand name etc. You have to look at the total cost of doing business vs. just the manufacture cost. Support, returns, defects, shipping, advertising, resellers markup, R&D, IT, management, etc. If the markup is lower, something else has to go, or the company will go. Then you have less competition and less innovation. Competition keeps prices relatively low. I could write so much more, will stop.

 So, from that perspective, the Arrow may be a steal. It looks like the Pico Slim, and if it sounds like the Pico Slim (maybe not necessarily the same sound sig, but the same quality of sound) it will truly be a steal, especially with the flexibility. And I will know eventually, after I receive both and both burn in!_

 

if not for the protector i would probably be getting one of these as well as the slim, but as it is the slim and protector are damaging my wallet far to much in the next week


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps this thread could be renamed, "Waiting in line with a sleeping bag, hot chocolate and friends for what we hope are Rush tickets." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 

You still have hot chocolate????


----------



## Shauntell47

thx a lot guys, should have just left the title as it was, "Has anyone received the Headstage Arrow yet?"... 

 btw, the wait is normal, i personally waited at least 3 weeks when i got my lyrix, so just be patient people... 

 plus, he might not have expected that so many head-fiers would be ordering the arrow...


----------



## Mediaogre

It's here!

 I hope it was just me that may have missed something, but if you got yerself confused like I did, ordered on the same day as me and haven't had post delivery yet today, go out and buy yourself a mini USB cable if you don't have one. From the Headphonia HE page:

Package Contains

 1 Arrow 12HE headphone amp (one battery installed) Yes
 1 USB Cable 70cm (28'') - NO
 8 velcro dots (2 x 4 pcs) -Yes
 1 strip of Tesa Powerstrips -NO

 Now that I've borrowed a cable, on to charging, burning and listening. More to come!!


----------



## Mediaogre

OMG (Can I say that here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 I'm sorry folks. I'm not going to be able to respond for a while. Talk to you when I run out of condoms and return from my honeymoon. I've already found so many different sounds from different setting configurations that just sound wonderful to my ears and have effectively breathed life into my se530s, which until now, sounded like very good midrangey headphones. DAMN this thing is quiet and the PUNCH it delivers!! Thank you Robert.

 ICYC - Listening to Porcupine Tree, _In Absentia_


----------



## DaeO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's here!

 I hope it was just me that may have missed something, but if you got yerself confused like I did, ordered on the same day as me and haven't had post delivery yet today, go out and buy yourself a mini USB cable if you don't have one. From the Headphonia HE page:

Package Contains

 1 Arrow 12HE headphone amp (one battery installed) Yes
 1 USB Cable 70cm (28'') - NO
 8 velcro dots (2 x 4 pcs) -Yes
 1 strip of Tesa Powerstrips -NO

 Now that I've borrowed a cable, on to charging, burning and listening. More to come!!_

 

Pleaaaaasssssseeeeeeee don't keep me in suspense - tell me more


----------



## rehabitat

Nice thread title Shauntell, put a smile on my dial when I saw it.

 Good point about the flood of orders Robert likely received after those early impressions went up. This thread is a little like the Pico Slim preorder thread but more random, probably because Robert is not here to keep it on the level.

 I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts in the new thread. Hopefully Hellenback and EagleEye will re post theirs too. Maybe Mediogre  will kick it off?


----------



## DaeO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shauntell47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thx a lot guys, should have just left the title as it was, "Has anyone received the Headstage Arrow yet?"... 

 btw, the wait is normal, i personally waited at least 3 weeks when i got my lyrix, so just be patient people... 

 plus, he might not have expected that so many head-fiers would be ordering the arrow..._

 

Great thread title BTW - it really threw me when I opened my subsribed threads page


----------



## DaeO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice thread title Shauntell, put a smile on my dial when I saw it.

 Good point about the flood of orders Robert likely received after those early impressions went up. This thread is a little like the Pico Slim preorder thread but more random, probably because Robert is not here to keep it on the level.

 I'm looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts in the new thread. Hopefully Hellenback and EagleEye will re post theirs too. Maybe Mediogre  will kick it off?_

 

X2

 There are now quite a few well respected members (not just their post count, by the way) either buying or will be listening to the Arrow in the near future, so I am really looking forward to their input as well as what has already been a great thread so far


----------



## DaeO

@ Eagle Eye

 I seem to remember one of your earlier posts in this thread saying you were getting a touch or iphone - just wondered how the Arrow paired up


----------



## Mediaogre

A little help from the veterans and/or those who have had their Arrows for a little while...

 Question: With regard to the settings switch positions, does "O" signify the lowest setting or neutral, "I" the next step up, and "II" the highest setting? I'm confused because the positions are oriented differently for some settings. Please forgive my ignorance. This is my first portable amp.


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

eagerly awaiting my arrowhead amp,can't wait to listen to mine as well!!!!!


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A little help from the veterans and/or those who have had their Arrows for a little while...

 Question: With regard to the settings switch positions, does "O" signify the lowest setting or neutral, "I" the next step up, and "II" the highest setting? I'm confused because the positions are oriented differently for some settings. Please forgive my ignorance. This is my first portable amp._

 


  Quote:


 Question: With regard to the settings switch positions, does "O" signify the lowest setting or neutral, "I" the next step up, and "II" the highest setting? 
 

Yes this is correct, gain is the same but on mine is listed 1, II, & III. Once you get a chance to listen at some length it will become more obvious. Why they are positioned "differently" I don't know, but it might just be due to switch implementation.


----------



## Hellenback

As people seem to be getting (and liking) their amps, it might only be fair to change the thread title back. It _is _funny but a little derogatory. It was obviously a postal problem which seems to have been resolved on request. I can delete any off topic posts if people think they detract from an impressions thread.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes this is correct, gain is the same but on mine is listed 1, II, & III. Once you get a chance to listen at some length it will become more obvious. Why they are positioned "differently" I don't know, but it might just be due to switch implementation._

 

Ah, thanks, Hellenback. And good guess on the implementation. It could also be the "suggested" default setting on some settings are a higher value than others. Example:

 Imp settings are: O I II (maybe O is the default for IEMs?)
 Cross settings are: I O II (maybe I is what Robert thinks most will prefer with flat being in the middle and the "extreme" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 II to the far right?)

 I'm loving this thing, folks. I don't want to gush too much right now because it wouldn't be that objective. Trust that I'm taking notes as I listen and I'll report back with something meaty.

 DISCLAIMER: It will be my first audio gear review as the nascent, but always lurking, audiophile in me has just clawed it's way into the light. So some of my comments may seem "duh" but I'll do my best.


----------



## cn11

You're making me all the more impatient... thanks a lot.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As people seem to be getting (and liking) their amps, it might only be fair to change the thread title back. It is funny but a little derogatory. It was obviously a postal problem which seems to have been resolved on request. I can delete any off topic posts if people think they detract from an impressions thread._

 

Naw, I think Rehabitats' comment  Quote:


 thread be renamed again so that the large number of viewers are not continuing to get the wrong impression of the product and its seller... 
 

 still holds true - and we shouldn't pester Shauntell47 anymore with administrative overhead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A true "Impressions/Review" thread is probably in order now. Being a newb here and a first-time reviewer, I'm not comfortable shouldering that mantle, but I'll gladly follow post.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're making me all the more impatient... thanks a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm so sorry, cn11. I'll say this: I only have my IEMs here at work and I was very concerned about hiss when driving the little suckers, cell phone interference and amplified hard disk-based DAP burping and farting during next-song queue-up. So far my sweet spot for loud-ish sonic comfort is:

Zune 80 v2 volume: 15/20
Arrow Impediance: "O" (20 Ohms I think)
Arrow Gain: "I"
Arrow volume: about half

 No hiss. No interference (Mobile phone two feet away). No DAP hdd queue-up farting (YAY! _I hated_ hearing this!)


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's here!_

 

Congrats! Seems to be the real deal, reading up on your posts - awesome!


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Naw, I think Rehabitats' comment still holds true - and we shouldn't pester Shauntell47 anymore with administrative overhead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A true "Impressions/Review" thread is probably in order now. Being a newb here and a first-time reviewer, I'm not comfortable shouldering that mantle, but I'll gladly follow post._

 

For a first time reviewer your descriptions are perfect! Just keep 'em coming at regular intervals so those of us still waiting can live vicariously through you! 

 Congrats!


----------



## rehabitat

Thanks for your support Mediaogre. To continue this as an impressions/review thread would be misleading and possibly a disservice to Robert and his products.

 Hellenback, while I agree that the thread title may be somewhat derogatory, it is ultimately harmless and there are far too many off-topic posts from others for it to be worth your while to delete your own. Seeing that you are the most prolific poster and that your comments on this amp are imo highly regarded, I believe the honour of beginning a new impressions thread should fall to you.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Package Contains

 1 Arrow 12HE headphone amp (one battery installed) Yes
 1 USB Cable 70cm (28'') - NO
 8 velcro dots (2 x 4 pcs) -Yes
 1 strip of Tesa Powerstrips -NO_

 

FYI...(From Robert)

 "BTW, the USB cables went out of stock. You will receive one later (I guess you have a USB cable with Mini plug on hand).

 Regards
 Robert"


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 Arrow Impediance: "O" (20 Ohms I think) 
 

0 is 10 (to tame sibilance)
 From the page/site description: Two-Step Impedance Setting (10/70/120 ohm)


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_0 is 10 (to tame sibilance)
 From the page/site description: Two-Step Impedance Setting (10/70/120 ohm)_

 

OH NOS! Hyooston, I feel we are hyaving specification discrepancy!

 From the HE _manual_ page:

"IMP - adjusts the output resistor to 20, 70 or 120 ohm..."


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your support Mediaogre. To continue this as an impressions/review thread would be misleading and possibly a disservice to Robert and his products.

 Hellenback, while I agree that the thread title may be somewhat derogatory, it is ultimately harmless and there are far too many off-topic posts from others for it to be worth your while to delete your own. Seeing that you are the most prolific poster and that your comments on this amp are imo highly regarded, I believe the honour of beginning a new impressions thread should fall to you._

 


 I''ve never started an impressions thread but as one of the first few to receive this amp I'd be happy to re-post my impression's in one.
 I have intended to do a mini review/comparison but funds have been wanting for amps to compare (other than the Pico and Tomahawk on which I have already stated my opinion).


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OH NOS! Hyooston, I feel we are hyaving specification discrepancy!

 From the HE manual page:

"IMP - adjusts the output resistor to 20, 70 or 120 ohm..."_

 

As English does not seem to be Robert's forte and there have been at least two production runs of this amp there very well could be a difference between models/updates. I've read the newer one has a higher 2nd bass boost step of 12db as opposed to mine which is 9db.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For a first time reviewer your descriptions are perfect! Just keep 'em coming at regular intervals so those of us still waiting can live vicariously through you! 

 Congrats!_

 

Thanks for the encouragement, cn11!

 I need to correct something I stated earlier:
  Quote:


 No DAP hdd queue-up farting (YAY! I hated hearing this!) 
 

On the higher gain settings and the DAP cranked I can hear a little bit of hdd queue noise but it's quite subdued.

 <loud smacking sound>
 Slaps self on wrist
 </loud smacking sound>


----------



## EraserXIV

i sent Robert an e-mail yesterday regarding the status of my order and he still has not responded. when has he been sending you guys these e-mails?


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i sent Robert an e-mail yesterday regarding the status of my order and he still has not responded. when has he been sending you guys these e-mails?_

 

I received one today, but sometimes he takes a couple days. Hang tight, man. He'll respond. He must be a busy dude, and I imagine he's about to get busier.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the encouragement, cn11!

 I need to correct something I stated earlier:


 On the higher gain settings and the DAP cranked I can hear a little bit of hdd queue noise but it's quite subdued.

 <loud smacking sound>
 Slaps self on wrist
 </loud smacking sound>_

 

 Quote:


 On the higher gain settings and the DAP cranked 
 

I'd be surprised if _any_ amplifier didn't _amplify_ noise emitted by the hdd at least a tiny bit (especially with the DAP cranked as you put it). Are you using HO or LO?


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received one today, but sometimes he takes a couple days. Hang tight, man. He'll respond. He must be a busy dude, and I imagine he's about to get busier._

 

I find it strange that he took the time to answer some e-mails but ignored others. I sent him a question about 2 weeks ago and that was ignored too. I just assumed he was doing this to everyone. It appears not...


----------



## cn11

I would be very much behind one of you lucky few to have this amp currently starting the impressions thread. Hopefully I'll have some by the end of the week to add. It would be a good time to start it because several more of us who've posted here will be getting them within a few days. 

 Good listening.

 Edit- 
 Mediaogre: No time like the present to do your first impressions thread. I did one for the FS Atrios when I was a relative newbie, and had no idea what was involved in starting one. There's not really a whole lot to be done once you've begun it with your initial post... just keep up with it, and enjoy posting.


----------



## average_joe

Well, I received my Arrow and USB-DAC-Cable...

 I have not had more than 2 minutes to listen, but I did do a little Shadow comparison and all I have to say right now is I am not disappointed at all! I will post some pics and more impressions later tonight.

 I don't really want to say anything yet due to the very short time I have had, but I think I might have scored with this purchase. The USB-DAC-Cable combined with the Arrow sounds pretty spectacular. Of course, I will have to compare with the uDAC


----------



## wuwhere

^^ Looking forward to your USB DAC Cable impressions. I ordered one yesterday.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd be surprised if any amplifier didn't amplify noise emitted by the hdd at least a tiny bit (especially with the DAP cranked as you put it). Are you using HO or LO?_

 

Yeah, I'm not surprised either. What I am suprised about is that a proper trifecta mating of impedance, gain, and headphones dramatically reduces, and in most song-to-song transitions, eliminates the hdd noise. I was only slightly bummed that I could hear it when I knowingly pushed the SE530s past their comfort zone.

 The HO, Hellenback. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <<That's merely residual grump though from listening to all the iPod folks snoot about their true line out LO_C_s. (I'm on a mission to change that misnomer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I am not complaining. I'm blowing my head up right now with my Senns.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it strange that he took the time to answer some e-mails but ignored others. I sent him a question about 2 weeks ago and that was ignored too. I just assumed he was doing this to everyone. It appears not..._

 

Ah, man. Don't despair. Try again and - don't take this the wrong way - but check your junk email folder just in case. FWIF, I checked back through my reams of correspondence about this little device (damn, if it isn't little too) and he took a week to respond during what must have been his assembly and shipping onslaught.

 Also, something I noticed is the HEADPHONIA reply (from info at headphonia dot com) at a quick glance, looks similar to a "Head-Fi" reply (if you subscribe to any threads and have admin email notifications turned on).


----------



## average_joe

Yea, check your spam folder. I have had many a conversation with Robert. Great guy and very responsive to all of my questions.

 Plus, something I didn't mention in my last post...I LOVE the form factor of the USB-DAC-Cable (I will post a pic why later).


----------



## average_joe

OK, so I have had time to take pics and just started listening. I am not ready to post any (or many) thoughts about sound quality as I will feel comfortable having more time and also, I have some cables on order for the uDAC as well as some parts to make my own silver wire cable.

 First, if there are case defects on the Arrow case, I need to get my eyes checked, as I don't see them! Size wise, the Arrow is nice and thin, as thin as a Sansa Fuze. It is about the same length as my 5.5g, and a little smaller than my 3g. I have attached a pic showing those plus an AMP3 and a Shadow. the shadow is about as long as the Arrow is wide, and the Arrow length is about 2 and a half times as wide as the Shadow (just look at the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 OK, why do I love the USB-DAC-Cable? Because it is everything I thought it wouldn't be! There is only one cable to worry about! The uDAC needs a USB cable and RCA to 3.5mm to use with the Arrow. The USB cable included with the uDAC is 3.5 ft, so I ordered the shortest one I could find, 1.5ft (I have to look through my huge box of cables to see if I have anything shorter). And for now I am using the crappy sendstation RCA to 3.5mm cables. I know their mini-mini degrades the sound, so this cable may also.

 Back to the amps...while the Shadow is absolutely tiny, I like the Arrow form factor better for use with an iPod/iPhone, and it is a tossup for use with the Fuze IMO.

 More impressions in the days ahead. But I have to say I am impressed and happy with my purchase.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First, if there are case defects on the Arrow case, I need to get my eyes checked, as I don't see them!_

 

I also thought about getting my eyes checked. I may have the answer though. It may not be an extrusion flaw or finish defect. I think it's actually a label/printing error. On the bottom end cap's line in, there's a "CHG" label on one side and "IN" on the other. I don't have confirmation from Robert yet, but I can't make sense of the CHG label. It's obviously not for charging.


----------



## average_joe

Ah, I may have overlooked that. I saw it and thought it was for a charger, not an input. But, it works. That is a pretty awesome feature I didn't even know about, input on both sides for flexibility!

 Kudos to Robert for his excellent design, great SQ, and features at this price point!


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 First, if there are case defects on the Arrow case, I need to get my eyes checked, as I don't see them! 
 

From what I can tell Robert is hyper-meticulous regarding everything to do with his amps. Be it form, aesthetics or function. I'm not surprised it is a non-consequential (read, near invisible until pointed out) aesthetic "flaw".
 As I was one of the first to order and receive an Arrow, I did not want to come off as gushing (or in any way a fan boy). Now that others can see/hear for themselves I feel more comfortable saying that I hear and believe this to be a very high end amp at an extremely reasonable price (made in Germany no less). I can't wait for Pico Slim comparisons but I believe the Arrow proves that manufacturers can make a great product for less than we have come to expect to pay.
  Quote:


 On the bottom end cap's line in, there's a "CHG" label on one side and "IN" on the other. I don't have confirmation from Robert yet, but I can't make sense of the CHG label. It's obviously not for charging. 
 

As my amp does not have the dreaded "flaw" I cannot speak to it. When I emailed about the chg. input I was told that it was an input as well as a possible future charging port for an iPod/Arrow charge cable that has not yet been developed. I don't know if this is going to become a reality or not but am happy to have the flexibility of two inputs, as mentioned by AverageJoe. Has no-one with this newer run of Arrows asked/emailed about what the "flaw" is?


----------



## shigzeo

Mate: those are some mouth-watering photos! Cheers!


----------



## average_joe

Thanks, too bad either my lighting sucks, my camera sucks, or I suck at taking pictures! But I must say, it is fun to play with all the features. Crossfeed on, bass boost on, higher impedance with a higher gain so I don't need to touch the volume!

 And the auto on/off feature is cool as well. I guess the biggest bummer is the case doesn't say Arrow (or Arrow 12HE) on it.


----------



## shigzeo

When it's that hot, who cares?


----------



## rehabitat

If you guys won't open a new thread then I'll have to do it for you. You've got 24hrs...


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you guys won't open a new thread then I'll have to do it for you. You've got 24hrs..._

 

HAHA! Thanks for reigning us in - again, rehabitat. I'll kick one off today.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has no-one with this newer run of Arrows asked/emailed about what the "flaw" is?_

 

I've asked, but didn't receive a response. It's one of the very few questions Robert hasn't responded to. I let it go, assuming he's wicked busy, and what do I _really_ care? He sending us replacements. I suppose I can do a stare-and-compare when I receive the new case.


----------



## Mediaogre

I invite you all here: Headstage Arrow HE: Reviews, Impressions, Perceptions & Sensations


----------



## Mediaogre

Zeeter asked this Q over in the "Impressions" thread:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I'm getting kinda worried now because I received my usb dac cable today in the mail. Robert had told me previously that he had already shipped my amp a week before I ordered the cable so I'm curious as to why my amp didn't make it here first. I hope it wasn't lost in the mail, but I've already emailed Robert about and am waiting for his reply.

 Maybe it could be stuck in customs somewhere?!? I live in Roanoke, VA._

 

Don't sweat it, man. You'll receive it. Robert recently began using a faster courier. It's likely that he shipped your amp via standard Deutsche Post (mine took 14 days) and the cable using the new courier. Hang tight! You'll be in bliss soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -Ogre


----------



## zeeter

Thanks Ogre for the support...yea I'm sure I'll get it too (haha the waiting kills you though).

 I did look at the bubble mailer the cable came in and it does say "Deutsche Post" on it. So who knows...


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Ogre for the support...yea I'm sure I'll get it too (haha the waiting kills you though).

 I did look at the bubble mailer the cable came in and it does say "Deutsche Post" on it. So who knows..._

 

I'm sorry, Man. Roz must be your Customs handler.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Ogre for the support...yea I'm sure I'll get it too (haha the waiting kills you though).

 I did look at the bubble mailer the cable came in and it does say "Deutsche Post" on it. So who knows..._

 

The wait is driving me crazy too; I think the large envelopes may go through more quickly than parcels for some reason though.

 It would be comforting if Robert would issue a statement regarding this unfortunate delay.


----------



## rehabitat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It would be comforting if Robert would issue a statement regarding this unfortunate delay._

 

Good point. Al this chat about the shipping delays will surely be damaging his rep.

 Robert has been very quick to respond to my emails, except for one I sent a couple of days ago to find out if my amp has been posted yet (he received my old amp to trade a week ago and said the next batch was to be sent Mon/Tues using EMS). I haven't heard from him but I can only assume that it has been sent as promised and hope that it turns up next week.

 The new Dillinger Escape Plan "Option Paralysis" is due out in a few weeks. I'm really looking forward to hearing it with my new phones and amp! I can feel a face peeling coming on....


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good point. Al this chat about the shipping delays will surely be damaging his rep.

 Robert has been very quick to respond to my emails, except for one I sent a couple of days ago to find out if my amp has been posted yet (he received my old amp to trade a week ago and said the next batch was to be sent Mon/Tues using EMS). I haven't heard from him but I can only assume that it has been sent as promised and hope that it turns up next week.

 The new Dillinger Escape Plan "Option Paralysis" is due out in a few weeks. I'm really looking forward to hearing it with my new phones and amp! I can feel a face peeling coming on.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL! Show yer hornz, rehabitat! I've got to check those guys out. They've been on my short list of bands I've heard a lot of good stuff about but haven't yet heard. (Devin Townsend's another).

 I feel for you guys still waiting. Hopefully, with the Olympics over, things will flow a little faster. I have no idea if my theory holds any water, but I assumed heightened security over the last few weeks.

 I sincerely hope Robert's reputation, or even the perception of his service isn't marred by a few of us mailbox watchers, and postal delays beyond his control. The fact that he's already made a gesture, and shown little tolerance for courier-related variables by switching it up and noting it on his website demonstrates a high level of customer care.


----------



## rehabitat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL! Show yer hornz, rehabitat! I've got to check those guys out. They've been on my short list of bands I've heard a lot of good stuff about but haven't yet heard._

 

You won't regret it. They are imho the greatest metal band of our time. They set the bar so ridiculously high that others pale into insignificance. You MUST see them play live before you die. They will be coming to your city imminently, check it:
The Dillinger Escape Plan on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

 But I digress. You make some valid points about Roberts high standards for customer satisfaction. I feel the same as you which is why I was prompting to start the new thread.

 Cheers brother, enjoy those fine ales this weekend


----------



## zeeter

Still haven't received mine yet :/

 Hopefully will arrive this week. I think my amp shipped either the 18th or 19th of Feb. so yea.......waiting and more waiting.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still haven't received mine yet :/

 Hopefully will arrive this week. I think my amp shipped either the 18th or 19th of Feb. so yea.......waiting and more waiting._

 

 You're not alone ...mine supposedly shipped on the 12th. The postlady now thinks I"m stalking her...


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're not alone ...mine supposedly shipped on the 12th. The postlady now thinks I"m stalking her...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...but is she hawt chix?


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...but is she hawt chix? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 haha...haven't noticed..i 'm fixated on the pkgs or lack there of in her bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh Lord how depraved I've become these last few weeks waiting..


----------



## infundibolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're not alone ...mine supposedly shipped on the 12th. The postlady now thinks I"m stalking her...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you are lucky, at least you have a shipping date. I've placed my order for arrow amp and USB DAC cable on Feb 02, but my order status is still "Order Processing". I've sent two mail asking for delivery time but never got an answer.

 this is quite frustrating.


----------



## grokit

Robert told me mine went out on the 17th, so I guess I need to wait for some of you people to get yours first before I can even honestly anticipate getting mine.

 Aargh! I wish mine had been delayed another week until he changed shipping services, I'd have it by now!

 But then I imagine how Robert must be feeling with all this nonsense, and I chill.


----------



## cn11

I wonder if something with the labels is prompting customs to hang these up...? He supposedly paid for quicker shipping last Monday, but still no unit for me either. He even emailed me Friday to ask if I'd received it yet. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.........


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if something with the labels is prompting customs to hang these up...? He supposedly paid for quicker shipping last Monday, but still no unit for me either. He even emailed me Friday to ask if I'd received it yet. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........._

 

He e-mailed me to ask that as well. I thought I had read something about a postal strike earlier, or was that the 100 year-old newspaper article?


----------



## grokit

Just yesterday:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Robert told me mine went out on the 17th, so I guess I need to wait for some of you people to get yours first before I can even honestly anticipate getting mine.

 Aargh! I wish mine had been delayed another week until he changed shipping services, I'd have it by now!

 But then I imagine how Robert must be feeling with all this nonsense, and I chill._

 

My new Headstage Arrow has finally arrived; the unboxing begins.

 And I have no idea why mine seems to have arrived before an earlier batch that was shipped out on the 12th?





































 Hmm, a very thin parcel with German postage, what could it be?





 Whatever it is, the packaging is quite excessive!





 Sweet! I've been kind of expecting this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Anything wrong with this case? Anyone?





 Arrived with a charge!





 I'm not quite together with my choicest components yet, but I've got some decent options here...





 I'll go with this for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Red light, green light!

 Now I need to see if my ER-6i customs hiss through this rig; what do all these buttons do again?


----------



## Trapper32

Hey Grokit ...Congrats..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HMMMMM I think I saw my neighbour with a pkg like that. lol Have a fun evening !!


----------



## infundibolo

got answer from Robert, "you should receive it in 3-5 working days"


----------



## rehabitat

^ I just got a similar response. Posted yesterday and due here in 5-8 days, being in far away Australia. The waiting is frustrating when combined with Robert's erratic communications. He needs to lift his game in this regard given the number of comments here complaining about no responses to emails. I'm also a bit ticked that he "indicated", without being specific about my order, to me previously that mine would be posted more than a week ago. I would understand his difficulties if he would just let us know...

 Edit: I have sent a polite (more so than the above) email to Robert to this effect.


----------



## cn11

Mine's in today too! Yessssssss..... topping off charge while having my initial listen...


----------



## average_joe

Get ready to be impressed! The more I use it the more i like it. I think it is so easy to bring along with my laptop when using the USB-DAC-Cable. And the auto off feature rocks. Not to mention sound quality...


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *average_joe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get ready to be impressed! The more I use it the more i like it. I think it is so easy to bring along with my laptop when using the USB-DAC-Cable. And the auto off feature rocks. Not to mention sound quality..._

 

Absolutely, joe! I'm stoked for all y'all. Devour, enjoy, repeat and then vomit your thoughts over here!

 Rehabitat and trapper - I'm pulling for you guys.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Absolutely, joe! I'm stoked for all y'all. Devour, enjoy, repeat and then vomit your thoughts over here!

 Rehabitat and trapper - I'm pulling for you guys._

 

Thanks ogre !!! I'm living off you guys right now so keep the pics and impressions coming...I like what I hear from you guys and once I get mine I'm sure I'll be equally impressed. Thanks to all that are sharing....Makes my wait a lil easier ....


----------



## zeeter

Still waiting on mine.....maybe a Saturday delivery??? Would be very nice indeed.

 Saturday mail just came.....not here


----------



## rehabitat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have sent a polite (more so than the above) email to Robert to this effect._

 

Robert emailed me yesterday to thank me for my feedback and that in future he would let us know that he needed more time to ship the items.


----------



## zeeter

UPDATE:

 Package Received!!!!

 Charging/Testing as I type....so far me likey


----------



## cn11

^^ Congrats!


----------



## infundibolo

Received this morning !!! amp and dac cable, now is charging and sounding


----------



## rehabitat




----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_


----------



## infundibolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

I think your arrow has been shipped the same day as mine (march 10), being in europe it took 5 working days, for Australia will need some days more.


 In my opinion Robert have to change something in his shipping method, I've placed an order to Quables (Netherlands) and received the goods in 2 working days. At least he can offer a tracking option.


----------



## chrisplusk

I ordered the standard edition on 12 february. I live in the netherlands so I would expect shipping takes 2 days, 5 at most. I could've gone there and gotten it myself within a day.

 Robert initially replied to a question I had regarding the removal of the standard edition from the website, saying it was still in production and my order would be shipped in 1-2 weeks. This was 3 weeks ago. I still haven't recieved this beauty of an amp and he hasn't replied to several e-mails I've send since then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The wait wouldn't be so bad if he'd at least respond to me (and others I assume) how things are going with my order. If it's been delayed, if it's been send at all yet, if there are problems with the standard edition and I should opt for the HE instead, I just want to know.

 What can I do? Could someone who is in frequent contact with Robert perhaps enquire about my order for me?

 I'm really looking forward to recieving this amp!


----------



## infundibolo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chrisplusk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered the standard edition on 12 february. I live in the netherlands so I would expect shipping takes 2 days, 5 at most. I could've gone there and gotten it myself within a day.

 Robert initially replied to a question I had regarding the removal of the standard edition from the website, saying it was still in production and my order would be shipped in 1-2 weeks. This was 3 weeks ago. I still haven't recieved this beauty of an amp and he hasn't replied to several e-mails I've send since then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The wait wouldn't be so bad if he'd at least respond to me (and others I assume) how things are going with my order. If it's been delayed, if it's been send at all yet, if there are problems with the standard edition and I should opt for the HE instead, I just want to know.

 What can I do? Could someone who is in frequent contact with Robert perhaps enquire about my order for me?

 I'm really looking forward to recieving this amp!_

 

I've ordered the 7C standard edition, ordered feb 02 and received today, so as far as I know no problem for the standard edition.
 Regarding order status I've seen that in the headphonia.eu site the status is up to date (in the account - my orders), when arrow has been shipped order status changed from "order processing" to "Arrow case to ship ".
 Regarding email answers, in my case Robert never replied to mail sent to the "info@" address, but promptly answered to mail I sent to the "mail@" address (I don't know if this is just a coincidence).


----------



## zappp

I ordered from within Germany on 12 feb, paid on 16 feb. On 12 march my account changed from "payment pending" to "order processing", together with an email saying my arrow would ship soon (which then may take a day or two).

 In principle I experienced the same more than three years ago when I was about the 100th customer ordering an Lyrix USB. He is always a little bit optimistic regarding actual availability of his amps, but finally he always delivers, including at times free upgrades. 

 After all, I believe it is a one-man company which depends on external suppliers for parts and for assembly. 

 His business is exclusively driven by internet sites, so news and demand circulate and rise fast.


----------



## KLS

Finally I have caught up with this long thread...

 The Arrow seems promising. The most intriguing part is that this little thing can actually drive HD600/650.

 Please people more impressions!


----------



## chrisplusk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infundibolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've ordered the 7C standard edition, ordered feb 02 and received today, so as far as I know no problem for the standard edition.
 Regarding order status I've seen that in the headphonia.eu site the status is up to date (in the account - my orders), when arrow has been shipped order status changed from "order processing" to "Arrow case to ship "._

 

Thanks for your response. Good to hear there shouldn't be any problems with the Arrow 7C. My order status is still "order processing" though, so I guess it isn't even ready for shipping yet.

 I will try the mail@ address.

 Zappp, I understand it's a one man company and that he is a bit optimistic about availibility. I expected that and wouldn't have ordered if I didn't trust in his reputation that he would eventually deliver. It's just very worrying for me to see people who ordered the HE are recieving it faster than me and that my order apparently hasn't even processed yet. Not to mention the complete disappearance of the 7C from the website and how no more of my e-mails are replied to.

 -recieved a reply from Robert- excellent!


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 






 x2

 I feel for ya...are you one of the last to receive their amp from the "slow boat" shipment?


----------



## chrisplusk

Well, Robert send me a reply just now. Guess I just had to be patient for a day longer than I was before posting here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He said my amp was sent out today and should arrive around friday. Can't wait!


----------



## rehabitat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 x2

 I feel for ya...are you one of the last to receive their amp from the "slow boat" shipment?_

 

I guess so. It seems that everyone who ordered in the February rush has experienced delays. Robert must me some kind of disorganised genius to create such a wonderful product and then proceed to stuff-up the ordering/shipping process.


----------



## EraserXIV

it's a doubled edged sword... if you rush the process, you run the risk of getting a product that is not made as well since it was rushed through the assembly process and likely rushed through the quality control process. i'd rather wait it out and get a fully functional arrow, than rush it and get one that might be poorly made (bad soldering, bad connections, damaged components, etc). you know what they say, the best come to those who wait.

 however, the issue with the shipping service is understandable. having the product out in limbo for 3 weeks before it reaches its destination is pretty unacceptable.


----------



## rehabitat

^I agree with all of that. It's all about communications with your clients. As I see it, he had two options: either decide to delay release until he had sufficient stock to keep up with demand, or reliably inform people of lead times and delays.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I think that Robert tends to take items off his web site when he is busy/swamped or backordered, to reduce his work load and complaints about long waits.


----------



## Shauntell47

just to tell you that the release had already been delayed twice... This product actually should have came out a year ago...

 I don't think he thought there would be so much demand either, i'm thinking probably 80% of his stock of arrows was bought by us head-fiers here....

 As for shipping, you can't expect too much from a one-man company... he's obviously going to take more time than for instance amazon...

 As i said earlier on, it took 3-4 weeks for my lyrix to get to me, so don't sweat it...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's a doubled edged sword... if you rush the process, you run the risk of getting a product that is not made as well since it was rushed through the assembly process and likely rushed through the quality control process. i'd rather wait it out and get a fully functional arrow, than rush it and get one that might be poorly made (bad soldering, bad connections, damaged components, etc). you know what they say, the best come to those who wait.

 however, the issue with the shipping service is understandable. having the product out in limbo for 3 weeks before it reaches its destination is pretty unacceptable._

 

If the Post Office was experiencing a heavy load at this time, there is little anyone could have done about it. From what I've read on the net, it seems he sells amps all over the world, not just on head-fi (where people waited much longer for Xin amps with less communication). If anyone wanted to cancel their order I'm pretty sure he would have refunded their money. I don't think his intentions have ever been bad and he responded to complaints by changing shipping policy. I think many people demand too much. They want it perfect, cheaper and right now. I was lucky and the post office didn't delay my amp. There was about $7 postage on it so it came standard mail. The delays do seem largely not his fault and if his amp has turned out to be more successful than anticipated, manufacturing delays would be unavoidable.
 His first language certainly doesn't seem to be English so he likely would rather spend his time doing his job than answering the same question over and over. Pestering someone with multiple emails of "when will my amp arrive" certainly doesn't make it any easier for them to get things out on time. International shipping can take a long time so maybe waiting until the maximum suggested time by the Post Office would be a good idea.
 A little understanding goes a long way and I would have much rather waited for my amp than to have received a lesser one.


----------



## Trapper32

I think the "slo boat" crowd (of which i am one of the last) are at the mercy of the postal service and any impatience deserves to be directed at them. The small wait time at Robert's end was totally within reason and acceptable to me. What I don't find acceptable is over a month now in shipping...which is squarely on the postal service, and yet Robert has taken steps to address this issue as well. I may get a pkg in the mail but I'm thinking now that my original package has been lost and I don't blame Robert in any way for that.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the "slo boat" crowd (of which i am one of the last) are at the mercy of the postal service and any impatience deserves to be directed at them. The small wait time at Robert's end was totally within reason and acceptable to me. What I don't find acceptable is over a month now in shipping...which is squarely on the postal service, and yet Robert has taken steps to address this issue as well. I may get a pkg in the mail but I'm thinking now that my original package has been lost and I don't blame Robert in any way for that._

 


 As there was no tracking to save funds, I'm pretty sure he'd work something out if it doesn't turn up. If you used PP your covered.

 PS:
 I deal with a person in the US on eBay pretty regularly. Never had a problem, with SACDs usually arriving within 10 days. The most recent one didn't show up for over a month so I emailed her. She refunded me only to have the damn thing show up the next day! Of course I sent her refund back. Another time was from China, which has also usually been under two weeks. After over a month I contacted the seller...refund..showed up two days later.
 I didn't know this guy from Adam but of course sent the refund back, (I think to his pleasant surprise). This will likely work itself out although things _do_ get _misplaced_ sometimes along the way ;(


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As there was no tracking (to save funds) I'm pretty sure he'd work something out if it doesn't turn up. If you used PP your covered._

 


 Robert's a standup guy for sure and I have no concern that eventually everything will work out. I'm just hoping the postal service comes through before thats necessary. And ALL impressions of the Arrow so far are so favorable that I'm crawling the walls here in anticipation. Lol ..all will be good...soon I hope....


----------



## rehabitat

Finally!


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Finally!_

 







 Be sure to let us know what you think (hear)!


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Finally!_

 

W00t!!! I am hyaving much joyous, screamings from da top of something veddy high for my comrade!!

 So you on the other thread, bro.

 -Ogre


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rehabitat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Finally!_

 

Congrats! Welcome....


----------



## Mad Max

Quote:


 Oh where, oh where has my slim Arrow gone, oh where, oh where can *he* be? 
 

It has a gender? Wouldn't it be female at that? You stick things- whatever.


----------



## feverfive

Well, joining the Arrow club...just placed my order minutes ago. Hopefully it ships earlier than the claimed "3 - 5 weeks" delay noted on headphonia.... Kind of taking a chance here as I'm the kind of person who typically only buys big-company, name brand stuff.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 Kind of taking a chance here as I'm the kind of person who typically only buys big-company, name brand stuff. 
 

 You're in for a pleasant surprise and will come to see you don't need to spend $350-$450 for a great portable amp. You can spend the extra money on some music or other gear. It's every bit as good as the Pico (IMO the ARROW is a little better) and the Pico was one of the better "name brand" amps I've heard.


----------



## dragonfyra

Not here to flame Robert or anything, but here's what happened to me, just read on for your own reference.

 So I put my order in for the Arrow HE12, on Feb 12th, I also had to send in my Fiio E5 as a trade-in (which is a brilliant deal, since I don't even use it). He receives the amp (sent from Hong Kong to Germany) in about a week, then I emailed him about whether he received it and if he would be sending me my new amp.

 On march 4th, he tells me that it would be sent out the next day, meaning the 5th.
 So I waited patiently, reading fellow head-fier's posts here, assured that Robert is an honest businessman (I still think he is, just maybe a bit unorganized...).

 After 2 weeks, I was getting a bit anxious, so I emailed him twice, the second time he replies me (March 19th), "I will send your order today (Friday). Let me know when you have received it…", which is exactly what he said on the 4th...

 I was a bit disappointed, and wrote back to him saying, if it's delayed, at least he could tell me, since he told me on his own accord that it was to be sent out on 5th...

 Anyways, please understand I'm not trying to throw dirt on an honest businessman, just letting fellow head-fi'ers know, that if the amps not there yet, it might be because he hasnt' sent it yet, which... is actually a lot better than it getting lost in the mailing system, etc.

 Still awaiting for my headstage arrow...


----------



## EraserXIV

what is the status of your order on the webpage?


----------



## dragonfyra

Now it shows "shipped" on the webpage, so I assume it's been shippd for real this time.
 Hoping to see the amp by the end of this week, still looking forward to it!

 By the way, I noticed someone had sold theirs already on this forum, did anyone catch why they decided to sell?


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dragonfyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now it shows "shipped" on the webpage, so I assume it's been shippd for real this time.
 Hoping to see the amp by the end of this week, still looking forward to it!

 By the way, I noticed someone had sold theirs already on this forum, did anyone catch why they decided to sell?_

 

Yup, saw it in the FS, he did state why he was selling it. I can't remember if it was a 12HE though.


----------



## dragonfyra

What was his reason for selling it? Just curious.


----------



## cn11

I know I won't be selling mine anytime soon.....


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dragonfyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was his reason for selling it? Just curious._

 

He said he liked the sound and it was on par if not better than many other high end amps he has heard, but he needed the money to buy a laptop or something like that.



 On another note, did anyone who had their order shipped on March 10th receive their order yet? I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dragonfyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was his reason for selling it? Just curious._

 

He liked the amp a lot but he needed money to fund a purchase for a laptop (???). Anyway, he deleted the title and replaced it with SOLD and the info in the FS.


----------



## feverfive

For those who have received their Arrow in the United States: what domestic carrier delivered to you? US Postal, FedEx, etc.?


----------



## Blackmore

That was me who bought jma790 Headstage Arrow and according to him its the latest version 12HE, however I am not sure from which batch the amp may be, think earlier, but than again not sure. How long Arrow 12HE been around?


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those who have received their Arrow in the United States: what domestic carrier delivered to you? US Postal, FedEx, etc.?_

 

USPS


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dragonfyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not here to flame Robert or anything, but here's what happened to me, just read on for your own reference.

 So I put my order in for the Arrow HE12, on Feb 12th, I also had to send in my Fiio E5 as a trade-in (which is a brilliant deal, since I don't even use it). He receives the amp (sent from Hong Kong to Germany) in about a week, then I emailed him about whether he received it and if he would be sending me my new amp.

 On march 4th, he tells me that it would be sent out the next day, meaning the 5th.
 So I waited patiently, reading fellow head-fier's posts here, assured that Robert is an honest businessman (I still think he is, just maybe a bit unorganized...).

 After 2 weeks, I was getting a bit anxious, so I emailed him twice, the second time he replies me (March 19th), "I will send your order today (Friday). Let me know when you have received it…", which is exactly what he said on the 4th...

 I was a bit disappointed, and wrote back to him saying, if it's delayed, at least he could tell me, since he told me on his own accord that it was to be sent out on 5th...

 Anyways, please understand I'm not trying to throw dirt on an honest businessman, just letting fellow head-fi'ers know, that if the amps not there yet, it might be because he hasnt' sent it yet, which... is actually a lot better than it getting lost in the mailing system, etc.

 Still awaiting for my headstage arrow..._

 


 Give him some more time, it happens to me too. It took over a month before I receive mines. I think he is shortage on the case, the one I received is the blank case. He is shipping me a finished one once he received.


----------



## PANGES

The wait begins for me.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 The wait begins for me. 
 

Don't fret, it's worth it. From what I've read here and there, many people waited over a year while it was in development.


----------



## EraserXIV

Anyone who had theirs shipped on the 10th receive theirs yet?


----------



## rehabitat

Yes, I received it on the 18th


----------



## visia

Have not received mine yet.


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

Robert emailed me today and told me mine was shipped on Monday.


----------



## EraserXIV

a nice little package from the german post came in the mail today.

 it only came with the arrow amp though. no usb cable and the casing on the amp is completely blank, no headphonia branding.

 charging and listening now. first impression, the *soundstage *is incredible!


 EDIT: Robert replied to my e-mail, almost instantly might i add, saying that my usb cable and other accessories were shipped today. he also added that the case with the engraving will be shipped in a couple weeks.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JOEYBUCKETS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Robert emailed me today and told me mine was shipped on Monday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

When did you order? I knew of the delay when I placed my order, but man, it's still killing me to wait. Guess I'm one of those "instant gratification" people after all.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 Robert emailed me today and told me mine was shipped on Monday. 
 

 Quote:


 Robert replied to my e-mail, almost instantly might i add 
 

For someone whose been vilified for being non-responsive, it certainly sounds like he's trying. Funny how people find it so easy to complain but few say anything when things improve. Changing shipping methods, free (extra) cases to speed things up, ongoing development/improvement.....yeah, he's a real slouch!


----------



## Bennyboy71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For someone whose been vilified for being non-responsive, it certainly sounds like he's trying. Funny how people find it so easy to complain but few say anything when things improve. Changing shipping methods, free (extra) cases to speed things up, ongoing development/improvement.....yeah, he's a real slouch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 


 I agree - for what sounds like a one-man cottage industry, the guy's a positive saint. I ordered my Arrow this week off the back of the professionalism and friendliness that shines from the website and the fact that he offers trade ins (not that I'm trading in, but I love the generosity of that), together with the extremely positive reviews and comments made in this and other threads. I've since had an email exchange with Robert that underlines the fact that people like him should be cherished for the passion and attention to detail they bring to what is essentially a labour of love for them and a geektastic niche hobby for us. Long may he continue.


----------



## feverfive

I wish people would leave the man alone & quit emailing him so he can spend his time on getting our Arrows to us!
 j/k

 I have some minor, nit-picky type question I've been tempted to ask him, but I opt to leave him alone. I know I can't wait until I get mine. It's kinda sick actually.. I've already received the LOD I'm going to use, and I decided to get a case for my iPod Classic so I can just use velcro or the Tesa powerstrips he includes to stick the Arrow to the iPod case. I LOL at myself for putting so much thought into it, and I'm likely a month out from actually getting my Arrow in my grubby paws.


----------



## PANGES

^Yeah, I'm not expecting to receive mine for another month or two, but I sure am excited.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 I wish people would leave the man alone & quit emailing him so he can spend his time on getting our Arrows to us! 
 

If more people had had this attitude from the beginning, their would be more listening to their amps already as he would have had more time to work. I hope he can just get on with making more of some of the best products out there. I'm looking forward to the Dac-Stick but know it might be awhile now that there have been so many Arrow orders. The line-dac will keep me going while I wait. As the saying goes; good things come to......


----------



## visia

Received mine today!


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *visia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received mine today!_

 

I'm trying not to hate....failing....


 j/k Good for you. When did you order? Happy listening.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


 Received mine today! 
 

 Which head/earphones are you using? Let us know how it goes....


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *visia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received mine today!_

 

when did u order yours? Robert said mine shipped last Friday 3/19 and i still didnt recieved anything yet.....


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JOEYBUCKETS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_when did u order yours? Robert said mine shipped last Friday 3/19 and i still didnt recieved anything yet.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't understand why people are concerned/confused/frustrated when an item from Germany doesn't make it to North America in a week. You're actually talking 5 business days here, as it was sent on a Friday!


----------



## Gridlinked

I think we're all so used to things being delivered within a week or less because fast continental shipping. We've forgotten what it's like to have to wait more than a week for something to arrive, let alone waiting without any tracking information.

 I was initially expecting to have to wait 3-5 weeks to get mine (I'm still waiting), but if it does come next week after shipping on the 19th that's twice as fast as I anticipated.


----------



## chrisplusk

Some people live much closer to germany than north america and most were told things that simply did not happen, so please understand their worries ; )

 And though his estimates are a little inaccurate, I do agree that all in all it is a great service that Robert provides with his amp and website with the trade ins, free case, and all the clever ideas he's integrated into the amp like how easy the case and battery can be swapped, an input jack on both sides, the on switch. Not to mention all the sound related features and constant improvements.

 I recieved the amp tuesday and honestly I´ve never listened to music so much in a week as I have now. It really surpasses the expectations and matches the hopes I had. But I will post my complete impressions in the other thread.


----------



## Bennyboy71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understand why people are concerned/confused/frustrated when an item from Germany doesn't make it to North America in a week. You're actually talking 5 business days here, as it was sent on a Friday!_

 

Amen to that. The website clearly states delivery lead time is 3-5 weeks for new orders. I ordered mine on 22nd, so am not expecting to see anything till end of April. Some people need to take a chill pill.


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bennyboy71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amen to that. The website clearly states delivery lead time is 3-5 weeks for new orders. I ordered mine on 22nd, so am not expecting to see anything till end of April. Some people need to take a chill pill._

 

hehe. I'll be quite pleased if mine comes by the end of April.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PANGES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe. I'll be quite pleased if mine comes by the end of April._

 

Same here (ordered 3/21), but I wouldn't mind being pleasantly surprised!!


----------



## wuwhere

I ordered mine on the tenth (3/10). I emailed Robert last week just for an update. He replied maybe next week. TBH, I'm not really in a hurry, I have 3 other amps to listen to (an ibasso D10, a Pico amp & a Tomahawk) which I will be comparing the Arrow to.


----------



## feverfive

^^So, assuming yours ships early next week, sounds like he's estimating conservatively on his product page by stating "3 to 5 weeks" for it to ship...smart move.


----------



## feverfive

Anyone notice the price for the Arrow is now shown as $229?

 ETA: Ahh, I see he's out of stock, so offering a lower price for pre-order... Man, wonder how that affects people like me who ordered w/in the last week.... Hope it doesn't mean I'm also pushed back to end of May


----------



## wuwhere

That's quite a saving, specially with a trade-in.


----------



## Failed Engineer

The price drop is nice but I think there is no trade in offer at this time.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered mine on the tenth (3/10). I emailed Robert last week just for an update. He replied maybe next week. TBH, I'm not really in a hurry, I have 3 other amps to listen to (an ibasso D10, a Pico amp & a Tomahawk) which I will be comparing the Arrow to._

 

Looking forward to your comparisons, especially with the Pico to see if your ears confirm my own impressions.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to your comparisons, especially with the Pico to see if your ears confirm my own impressions._

 

The Pico is an excellent amp. I leave it on for a few hours before listening to it.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to your comparisons, especially with the Pico to see if your ears confirm my own impressions._

 

From my experience, to really listen to the Pico, it has to be on for an hour or more.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From my experience, to really listen to the Pico, it has to be on for an hour or more._

 

Never really noticed that way when I had one; just that it got pretty warm after using it for any length of time.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never really noticed that way when I had one; just that it got pretty warm after using it for any length of time._

 

I have an amp only Pico and it never get warm.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chrisplusk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recieved the amp tuesday and honestly I´ve never listened to music so much in a week as I have now. It really surpasses the expectations and matches the hopes I had._

 

ditto. I've had it for a few weeks now, and it's definitely worth the wait. I just finally got a top-tier IEM to use with it, and I upgraded my source; the Arrow scales quite nicely


----------



## Bennyboy71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone notice the price for the Arrow is now shown as $229?

 ETA: Ahh, I see he's out of stock, so offering a lower price for pre-order... Man, wonder how that affects people like me who ordered w/in the last week.... Hope it doesn't mean I'm also pushed back to end of May_

 

I'd already assumed he was out of stock, hence the '3 to 5 week till shipping' notice, so I'm guessing this is just an extra clarification he's putting on the website for those ordering.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I've been looking into getting an Arrow 12HE.. Are people still having issues with it taking so long to receive theirs from the time of payment?


----------



## Bennyboy71

Just heard from Robert - I asked if the 'out of stock' notice affected my order placed on 22nd and he replied

 "No, only new orders are delayed until May. All other orders will ship in the next two weeks."

 So good news for those of us who have already ordered, I guess....


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bennyboy71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just heard from Robert - I asked if the 'out of stock' notice affected my order placed on 22nd and he replied

 "No, only new orders are delayed until May. All other orders will ship in the next two weeks."

 So good news for those of us who have already ordered, I guess...._

 

That's good to hear. So we should be receiving ours around the end of April/early May still.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bennyboy71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just heard from Robert - I asked if the 'out of stock' notice affected my order placed on 22nd and he replied

 "No, only new orders are delayed until May. All other orders will ship in the next two weeks."

 So good news for those of us who have already ordered, I guess...._

 

Cool... So since we have an answer, please everyone, no emailing Robert. We want him spending time on the amps, not emails!


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

just got mine yesterday... def worth the wait..i placed order in feb ..excellent amp


----------



## feverfive

^^ Sorry, I know your dates of ordering & shipment notification are here somewhere, but I'm kinda lazy. Do you mind stating again the date you ordered & the date your order shipped from Germany? I'm especially interested in seeing how long it took to receive it fork date of shipment.


----------



## Bennyboy71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ Sorry, I know your dates of ordering & shipment notification are here somewhere, but I'm kinda lazy. Do you mind stating again the date you ordered & the date your order shipped from Germany? I'm especially interested in seeing how long it took to receive it fork date of shipment._

 

I ordered mine on same day as you, but as am in UK, shall we have a race to see who receives theirs first?


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ Sorry, I know your dates of ordering & shipment notification are here somewhere, but I'm kinda lazy. Do you mind stating again the date you ordered & the date your order shipped from Germany? I'm especially interested in seeing how long it took to receive it fork date of shipment._

 

like feb 22 i think shipped last monday march 22, got it yesterday march 29


----------



## feverfive

^^^ Thanks!!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bennyboy71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered mine on same day as you, but as am in UK, shall we have a race to see who receives theirs first?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm guessing you'll win that race!


----------



## ittius

Ordered Mine on the 26/03 so we'll see when it comes!!


----------



## PANGES

^ NEVER!!! Bahahaha!


----------



## feverfive

Still waiting... Lately it doesn't seem people are posting they've received their Arrow; I hope that doesn't mean Robert has run into delays. I don't wanna bug him, but man, I'm used to just ordering something & it arriving on my doorstep w/in a week at most. I had to wait over a month for my Coppers, and that was excruciating!


----------



## wuwhere

Ordered mine 3/10, today status changed to shipped, so hopefully I'll receive it some time next week.


----------



## zeeter

Has anyone begun to receive their replacement cases yet? 

 Not sure if Robert even has time to work on these now that this thing is so popular, but I would like a nice laser etched case to show it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the plain black one doesn't do it justice)


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ordered mine 3/10, today status changed to shipped, so hopefully I'll receive it some time next week._

 

Woot!! You're post caused me to go check my account at Robert's site, and my order shows a ship date of April 10... I live in the upper Midwest U.S., so I'm tempering my expectations & am thinking I won't get it till 4/20 at the earliest.


----------



## Bennyboy71

Mine's showing as shipping today too. Good news. Look forward to receiving my new toy soon.


----------



## PANGES

I just checked mine. The status says shipped.


----------



## Bennyboy71

Seems like our batch is the last one this month to be going out - website now says new orders will ship in May....


----------



## PANGES

^ It's been saying that for a few weeks now.


----------



## benuyu

this seems like a very tempting.

 i wonder if it goes well with um3x or re0.

 but i just bought the p-51 $_$


----------



## GouldPhoto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bennyboy71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems like our batch is the last one this month to be going out - website now says new orders will ship in May...._

 

I hope not, i ordered mine april 4 and the website said 2 weeks shipping. So I am hoping to see shipped on my order next week.


----------



## Shauntell47

i seriously doubt it... get in contact w/ Robert just to make sure...


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GouldPhoto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope not, i ordered mine april 4 and the website said 2 weeks shipping. So I am hoping to see shipped on my order next week._

 

I'm pretty sure I saw that they were backordered/changed to the May shipping date before April...


----------



## QRomo

I ordered mine on Apr 6 and it still said "two weeks" at that time, so I'm clinging to the hope that mine will ship out next week. I suspect I'll be waiting till May, though. I kind of expected as much after reading the Arrow threads here and how many people want one.


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *benuyu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this seems like a very tempting.

 i wonder if it goes well with um3x or re0.

 but i just bought the p-51 $_$_

 

Never heard the UM3X, but I greatly preferred the RE1 to the RE0 out of the Arrow myself.


----------



## feverfive

Dang...saw that people were posting in this thread again, & hoped to see that some are starting to receive their Arrows that shipped April 10 from Germany. Since my Arrow supposedly shipped that day, I'm still hopeful to have this in my hands some time this coming week.


----------



## GouldPhoto

Happy day, order changed to *Shipped*, now to wait on shipping across the pond.


----------



## shigzeo

Look forward to hearing more impressions of this impressive (see what I did there?) device.


----------



## Bennyboy71

Volcanic dust means we'll probably see our arrows at some point in 2026.


----------



## dfkt

Since the end of the world happens in 2012, that's quite the bleak perspective.


----------



## feverfive

Ugh.. Forgot about the damn volcanic dust.


----------



## PANGES

OMG, i forgot about the volcano in Iceland....


----------



## GouldPhoto

No unpronounceable (in English) volcano in Iceland can stop this shipment. 
 I shall endeavor to persevere, for I must provide impressive impressions for those impressionable readers regarding this device. 
 (see what I did there back at you?)


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GouldPhoto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No unpronounceable (in English) volcano in Iceland can stop this shipment. 
 I shall endeavor to persevere, for I must provide impressive impressions for those impressionable readers regarding this device. 
 (see what I did there back at you?)



_

 

So it seems the only way to get to Germany is to go by water. So if you're going to swim there and pick up your amp, please grab mine as well.


----------



## Hellenback

You guys sound like your going stir crazy!


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys sound like your going stir crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL...I kinda am, tbh. Part of it's due to the fact I can't track the package. It supposedly shipped April 10, and I have zero clue where it is. It HAS to at least be in the U.S. by now, right?


----------



## wuwhere

Mine too shipped on the 10th of April, still no show at my doorstep. My order status now shows "Arrow case to ship". Guess the new case will ship soon too.


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL...I kinda am, tbh. Part of it's due to the fact I can't track the package. It supposedly shipped April 10, and I have zero clue where it is. It HAS to at least be in the U.S. by now, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think if our packages have made it to the US or not depends largely upon how long it took the arrows to leave Robert's hands (April 10) to get to the airplanes; and exactly what date they shut down air traffic in Europe.

 btw: Don't worry, I'm going nuts wondering if my package made it out of the country in time.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine too shipped on the 10th of April, still no show at my doorstep. My order status now shows "Arrow case to ship". Guess the new case will ship soon too._

 

Same status here... Just watch: I'll receive my replacement case before I get my Arrow!! I can just feel it...


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same status here... Just watch: I'll receive my replacement case before I get my Arrow!! I can just feel it..._

 

How will you feel an empty and silent Arrow? (sorry, just had to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## lemmy_kilmister

Don't be too sure that your Arrow amps have already crossed the border (to the U.S. or ...). I live in Germany, ordered mine on the 20th of march. It shipped on the 10th of April and has still not arrived yet. The order status is "Arrow case to ship" at the moment.

 Btw: Hello everyone! My first post.


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lemmy_kilmister* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't be too sure that your Arrow amps have already crossed the border (to the U.S. or ...). I live in Germany, ordered mine on the 20th of march. It shipped on the 10th of April and has still not arrived yet. The order status is "Arrow case to ship" at the moment.

 Btw: Hello everyone! My first post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Most disappointing first post in all the history of the internet...


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lemmy_kilmister* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't be too sure that your Arrow amps have already crossed the border (to the U.S. or ...). I live in Germany, ordered mine on the 20th of march. It shipped on the 10th of April and has still not arrived yet. The order status is "Arrow case to ship" at the moment.

 Btw: Hello everyone! My first post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PANGES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Most disappointing first post in all the history of the internet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^ QFT... I am NOT happy to read that...


----------



## feverfive

Sorry for the bump, but I wanted to get this thread back on page 1 of the forum to see if anyone has actually had their Arrow delivered from the supposed April 10 shipment? (regardless of country)


----------



## PANGES

^Not yet. If it doesn't arrive by early May, I think it's safe to say the volcano is holding it up. lol.


----------



## wuwhere

^ Same here.


----------



## Eggroll

I heard on the news that commercial planes have started flying again so hopefully the shipping companies are doing the same.


----------



## catwalk1111

Hey guys

 good news

 I got my Arrow today..( I live in London)

 so you guys will get urs soon!!


----------



## wuwhere

^ Thanks for the heads up. I hope mine gets here this week


----------



## PANGES

Good to hear you guys are receiving yours. Look forward to getting mine.


----------



## Bennyboy71

Mine turned up today


----------



## PANGES

Dangit. lol. I'm super anxious now.


----------



## feverfive

I'm guessing those who have received Arrows from the April 10 shipment are in Europe? Likely that means those of us in the U.S. SHOULD be taking delivery sometime this week. I've been having bad luck recently WRT customer service, so I'm not holding my breath, in any event.


----------



## lemmy_kilmister

Hey, good news! I got my Arrow today. It was sent off yesterday via Deutsche Post. I live in Germany.


----------



## dfkt

Here's my review, enjoy: Headstage Arrow 12HE Headphone Amplifier Review


----------



## feverfive

^^^ Really thoughtful review... Thanks for sharing your impressions... I've only had my Arrow for less than 48 hours, but I am loving it so far.


----------



## PANGES

Anyone in the US receive their Arrows? If not, maybe next week then. lol.


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my review, enjoy: Headstage Arrow 12HE Headphone Amplifier Review_

 

Great write up by the way! It's really nice that you explain crossfeed, gain, and everything else to those of us who are relatively new to the audio scene and haven't gotten a strong grasp of the terminology and science of things yet.


----------



## feverfive

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PANGES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone in the US receive their Arrows? If not, maybe next week then. lol._

 

I did:

 Ordered: March 21
 Shipped: April 10
 Received: April 28 (very surprised to see I got mine only a day after some UK'ers got theirs from the same shipment only a day before); I live in the upper Midwest


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did:

 Ordered: March 21
 Shipped: April 10
 Received: April 28 (very surprised to see I got mine only a day after some UK'ers got theirs from the same shipment only a day before); I live in the upper Midwest_

 

Hmm. I live in California, so hopefully I'll get mine monday then.


----------



## Bennyboy71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my review, enjoy: Headstage Arrow 12HE Headphone Amplifier Review_

 

What a fantastic, informative, humorous and enjoyable review. Great stuff, and I agree with every word. Funnily enough, until you commented on it, I hadn't noticed there were two input ports! Realising that, I've reconnected my Arrow to my iPod the other way round, making it even more easy to use in transit. Brilliant.

 So glad I got the Arrow instead of the Minibox E+, which I was debating a couple of months ago when I had the Ety ER4S. Now I have the E-Q7s and the Arrow, I feel like I have a match made in heaven. The Orto leather case even holds the Arrow and Classic perfectly. Doesn't get much better than that.

 Stunning. That's my one word review of the Headstage Arrow. Buy it. That's my two word version.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bennyboy71* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What a fantastic, informative, humorous and enjoyable review. Great stuff, and I agree with every word. Funnily enough, until you commented on it, I hadn't noticed there were two input ports! Realising that, I've reconnected my Arrow to my iPod the other way round, making it even more easy to use in transit. Brilliant.

 So glad I got the Arrow instead of the Minibox E+, which I was debating a couple of months ago when I had the Ety ER4S. Now I have the E-Q7s and the Arrow, I feel like I have a match made in heaven. The Orto leather case even holds the Arrow and Classic perfectly. Doesn't get much better than that.

 Stunning. That's my one word review of the Headstage Arrow. Buy it. That's my two word version._

 

As you are no longer waiting you should post your impression in the _impression_ thread


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did:

 Ordered: March 21
 Shipped: April 10
 Received: April 28 (very surprised to see I got mine only a day after some UK'ers got theirs from the same shipment only a day before); I live in the upper Midwest_

 

Glad to hear it. Please give some feedback after your time in Limbo!


----------



## GouldPhoto

Guess what arrived today, and you only get 1 guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ordered Apr 4, 2010
 Arrived May 3, 2010

 Opening the package I am truly astonished at the size of this amp. I have seen the pictures and size comparisons but until you actually see/hold it....

 Time to charge it up and give it a go.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GouldPhoto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guess what arrived today, and you only get 1 guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ordered Apr 4, 2010
 Arrived May 3, 2010

 Opening the package I am truly astonished at the size of this amp. I have seen the pictures and size comparisons but until you actually see/hold it....

 Time to charge it up and give it a go._

 

Right on, GouldPhoto! Prepare to be astonished, relieved you didn't spend more, spoiled, and eventually, sympathetic for those who don't have one. (That's not a jab at folks enduring the wait post order - I'm talking about those who will never want or enjoy the SQ we're enjoying.) Did yours come with the updated case with "Arrow HE" lasered on the side?


----------



## PANGES

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GouldPhoto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guess what arrived today, and you only get 1 guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ordered Apr 4, 2010
 Arrived May 3, 2010

 Opening the package I am truly astonished at the size of this amp. I have seen the pictures and size comparisons but until you actually see/hold it....

 Time to charge it up and give it a go._

 

Dangit... My 3/23/10 order still hasn't come. lol. Lucky!


----------



## Shauntell47

Are you sure you ordered the 4th April, because from what Robert told me, new orders would be shipping end of May...

 I actually ordered mine end of March, but I need to send back my old Lyrix first, before I get the Arrow...


----------



## GouldPhoto

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right on, GouldPhoto! Prepare to be astonished, relieved you didn't spend more, spoiled, and eventually, sympathetic for those who don't have one. (That's not a jab at folks enduring the wait post order - I'm talking about those who will never want or enjoy the SQ we're enjoying.) Did yours come with the updated case with "Arrow HE" lasered on the side?_

 

That is quite the emotional range. I already hit the following:
Astonished - When I truly realized how small and well built the amp is
Relieved - That I didn't spend the extra $100+ for some other slim amps.

 More to come...

 It has been a fun wait, reading the impressions and anxiety of receipt.

 It came with the current black stealth case. Laser engraved case sent separately. Waiting for a full charge then adjourn to the comfy chair and start listening and flipping switches till the optimal sound is found.


----------



## PANGES

I just dropped by my office and saw the package!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charging it right now... I have a 3 hour class in about an hour, so I'll get to listen to it after class, which unfortunately, wont be for another 6 hours, but oh well.

 The amp itself really is remarkably small. It's longer than my previous Nuforce Icon Mobile, but it's not large to the point where it'll bother me. 

 The switches on the amp itself are alot more sturdy than they look. I was afraid they'd be flimsy, but they're not at all.

 The Arrow I received is in the all black case. The website says the new Arrow case is to ship though. One other little thing I didn't expect, but was included in the package was a strip of that "Powerstrip" stuff in addition to the 4 velcro circles, which is nice if I plan on attaching the amp to my ipod. I'm excited!

 edit: I realized it says right on the site that it'll include the powerstrips. lol.

 Order Date: 3/23/10
 Receive Date: 5/3/10


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PANGES* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just dropped by my office and saw the package!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charging it right now... I have a 3 hour class in about an hour, so I'll get to listen to it after class, which unfortunately, wont be for another 6 hours, but oh well.

 The amp itself really is remarkably small. It's longer than my previous Nuforce Icon Mobile, but it's not large to the point where it'll bother me. 

 The switches on the amp itself are alot more sturdy than they look. I was afraid they'd be flimsy, but they're not at all.

 The Arrow I received is in the all black case. The website says the new Arrow case is to ship though. One other little thing I didn't expect, but was included in the package was a strip of that "Powerstrip" stuff in addition to the 4 velcro circles, which is nice if I plan on attaching the amp to my ipod. I'm excited!

 edit: I realized it says right on the site that it'll include the powerstrips. lol.

 Order Date: 3/23/10
 Receive Date: 5/3/10_

 

WOOHOO! We're picking up speed now!

 @ PhotoGould and PANGES, head over to the Arrow Reviews thread after you've spent some quality time with yours.


----------



## wuwhere

Opened up my mailbox this evening, whoo!!! A brown envelope from Deutschland. This thing is anorexic.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Opened up my mailbox this evening, whoo!!! A brown envelope from Deutschland. This thing is anorexic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Excellent!! You'll find it isn't anemic though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy, Whuwhere. You've been waiting a long time.


----------



## h20buzz

I've been trying to avoid this thread like the plague <not working>. It's making me even more anxious to see mine arrive.


----------



## wuwhere

I'll let it burn-in first before doing some serious listening.


----------



## Mediaogre

@ h20buzz - It is infectious ain't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ wuwhere - Robert says it doan need none of thet burn in crap.


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mediaogre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@ wuwhere - Robert says it doan need none of thet burn in crap._

 

It does sound excellent OOTB.


----------



## merlinzeta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wuwhere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It does sound excellent OOTB._

 

Looking forward to your impressions with the D2!

 Robert has replied tome saying new orders will be shipped in one month


----------



## wuwhere

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *merlinzeta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking forward to your impressions with the D2!

 Robert has replied tome saying new orders will be shipped in one month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This may take a few days, I would like to familiar myself first with its sound then do some quick comparisons with my other portable amps.

 That's one month plus transit time. I'm looking at the envelope, it was supposed to be shipped on April 10th but the post mark on the envelope says April 27th. Go figure.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Opened up my mailbox this evening, whoo!!! A brown envelope from Deutschland. This thing is anorexic.


 
  Finally...I'm happy for you!


----------



## slickooz

does the arrow work well with UE tf-10?


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote: 





slickooz said:


> does the arrow work well with UE tf-10?


 

 I've got the comparable Shure SE530s (triple driver IEMs - and my primary listening set with the Arrow) and they have been given new life. True full range, wicked powerful and plenty of punchy bass now.


----------



## slickooz

Will Full size Can benefit a lot more then IEM?


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote: 





slickooz said:


> Will Full size Can benefit a lot more then IEM?


 

 Not necessarily. Most IEMs will benefit a great deal. Especially IEMs that have hard time hitting the full sonic range with just a DAP alone. And then hard to drive cans will also benefit. I'd say both have equal but different benefits to gain.


----------



## gimbertt

I just checked my order status and it says my order has shipped. I ordered the 12HE and USB DAC Stick Headphone Amplifier (Sound Card) combination.
   
  Now I just have to wait for delivery............I will go and wait by the mailbox now!


----------



## McCol

Quote: 





gimbertt said:


> I just checked my order status and it says my order has shipped. I ordered the 12HE and USB DAC Stick Headphone Amplifier (Sound Card) combination.
> 
> Now I just have to wait for delivery............I will go and wait by the mailbox now!


 


 When did you order?


----------



## QRomo

I ordered on Apr 6 and my status changed to shipped on May 18.  Haven't been sent a tracking number, though.


----------



## Shauntell47

Well, when I got my lyrix, i didn't receive a tracking number either. I ordered mine on March 23, weird. Robert just sent me an e-mail concerning the Lyrix i need to send back, so i don't think he's forgotten me.


----------



## gimbertt

Quote: 





mccol said:


> When did you order?


 
  March 9


----------



## gimbertt

I wonder if the Iceland volcano will slow down delivery?


----------



## feverfive

Has anyone who's replacement case supposedly shipped April 21 gotten theirs yet?  I haven't.....  I'm merely curious; don't really care if I get it, I rather like the plain black case myself.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Has anyone who's replacement case supposedly shipped April 21 gotten theirs yet?  I haven't.....  I'm merely curious; don't really care if I get it, I rather like the plain black case myself.


 

 I haven't received mine yet.

 Like you, I personally don't really care if I get it or not either, but I wouldn't mind a spare case just in case I scrape this one up.


----------



## wuwhere

Haven't received my new case yet. I actually like the non-labeled case.


----------



## GouldPhoto

No case yet either. I also am liking the plain black case.


----------



## JOEYBUCKETS

no case for me either i ordered my Arrow back in Feb, took about a month to get to me.


----------



## zappp

I don't really mind the case, but there is still that DAC stick awaiting delivery.


----------



## wuwhere

On my laptop, Foobar 1.0.3 > DAC Cable > Arrow > ER4P sound really good. Plenty of bass if its in the content.


----------



## PANGES

You know what's really funny... Before coming onto Head-Fi, I had never really noticed, or been bothered by "hiss." I've been reading alot of people mention things about hiss here and hiss there. Out of NOWHERE, I have been really noticing the hiss coming from my Macbook pro's headphone out... and for some odd reason, it's been bothering me, especially on songs that have short breaks or certain acoustic songs, where I can hear it during the song...
   
  I'm going to be ordering the DAC stick from Headstage soon... I hate you all.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote: 





panges said:


> and for some odd reason, it's been bothering me
> 
> I'm going to be ordering the DAC stick from Headstage soon... I hate you all.


 

 LOL. You're killin' me today, dude. I was_ just_ on Headphonia scoping the DAC stick and cable.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





mediaogre said:


> LOL. You're killin' me today, dude. I was_ just_ on Headphonia scoping the DAC stick and cable.


 


 haha. Sorry?
   
  I'm trying to decide between the stick or cable. The cable is cheaper, but it'd really be nice to be able to only have the stick plugged in, and not have to carry the amp around my room (since it's semi-permanently attached to my iPod Touch.)
   
  A pro of the cable vs. stick though, is that I believe there is a stock of cables in California, so it could be in my hands rather quickly, whereas, I'm guessing the DAC sticks are in Germany, which would result in a rather long wait (minimum of at least 2 weeks) until it reaches my hands.


----------



## Mediaogre

^^ No worries. You are h'yaving dilemma, no? I have to evaluate how I'd really use either, but I like the idea of the added flexibility the DAC/amp stick would provide. The Bad Man on my shoulder says, "Get both."


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





mediaogre said:


> ^^ No worries. You are h'yaving dilemma, no? I have to evaluate how I'd really use either, but I like the idea of the added flexibility the DAC/amp stick would provide. The Bad Man on my shoulder says, "Get both."


 

 I think the Bad Man on your shoulder is related to the one on my shoulders, because mine is saying the same thing... =/


----------



## zappp

Initially the stick was announced for March. Then this changed to May. I believe to date no one has received the stick, including myself. I ordered in February and received the Arrow after more than 5 weeks. If you order today, expect a minimum of 4 weeks for the Arrow to ship. Likely more for the stick, taking into account backorder. Note that the website has neither adjusted delivery dates for Arrow nor stick.
   
  Still the USB DAC cable is a bargain, being in the same price category as "highend" cables, LODs or any Apple licensed iPod accessories, all with less functionality.
   
  For us in Europe, Arrow + stick is same price as Arrow + cable. So the stick becomes an even greater bargain, but with a grain of salt (actual delivery date).


----------



## Soletaken

I was thinking about going with the Arrow + Stick combo as well, but after talking with Robert it seems like there will be a significant wait for the Stick even after the next batch of Arrows ships. 
   
  Since I'm going to be using my computer as my source and the wait for the Arrow is already painful enough, I was forced to go with the Cable instead.
   
  But I've already nearly convinced myself to buy the Stick as well once it becomes available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote: 





soletaken said:


> I was thinking about going with the Arrow + Stick combo as well, but after talking with Robert it seems like there will be a significant wait for the Stick even after the next batch of Arrows ships.
> 
> Since I'm going to be using my computer as my source and the wait for the Arrow is already painful enough, I was forced to go with the Cable instead.
> 
> ...


 

 Cool, Soletaken. Let us know how the DAC cable/Arrow combo works for you. I haven't heard any feedback from anyone rolling with that combo, but it seems like a no-brainer "desktop" setup. I'm itching to pull the trigger on that cable.


----------



## Blackwheel

Quote: 





soletaken said:


> I was thinking about going with the Arrow + Stick combo as well, but after talking with Robert it seems like there will be a significant wait for the Stick even after the next batch of Arrows ships.
> 
> Since I'm going to be using my computer as my source and the wait for the Arrow is already painful enough, I was forced to go with the Cable instead.
> 
> ...


 
  Let us know what you think of the cable!


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





soletaken said:


> I was thinking about going with the Arrow + Stick combo as well, but after talking with Robert it seems like there will be a significant wait for the Stick even after the next batch of Arrows ships.
> 
> Since I'm going to be using my computer as my source and the wait for the Arrow is already painful enough, I was forced to go with the Cable instead.
> 
> ...


 

 The Stick only has an HP out. Its a DAC/Amp combo, unless you plan to feed the Arrow from the Stick through its HP out.


----------



## PANGES

Ah hell, I don't want to wait for the stick. I just placed my order for the cable.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> The Stick only has an HP out. Its a DAC/Amp combo, unless you plan to feed the Arrow from the Stick through its HP out.


 

 Hey, wuwhere. I _think_ Soletaken was referring to the Arrow+Stick purchase combo (or bundle) and not in the context of usage.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote: 





panges said:


> Ah hell, I don't want to wait for the stick. I just placed my order for the cable.


 

 Sweet! Let us know how it works out. I've never had a DAC as a peripheral so I'm curious about how it works.  Does the PC OS just detect it as a sound card? Anywayz - that's OT. Let us know how it works and how long from order to doorstep.


----------



## Mediaogre

^^ Ugh. I just answered my own question. For anyone else who's curious about how the DAC cable works (or, like me, was too lazy to click around on Robert's site) here's a snip from the page on Headphonia.com:
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> It installs itself without separate software; just connect it to a USB port and the computer's sound card is bypassed. It functions on all systems with a USB connection, whether they are Windows, Linux or Mac.


----------



## PANGES

^Your quote says that it'll connect and auto-switch to the DAC, but from my experience with DAC's (which is limited to the NuForce amp/dac combo) on my MacBook Pro, after you plug the DAC into the USB, you have to go into Settings and manually select to have the output go to the USB DAC and not the headphones out. Maybe his cable is different...?


----------



## wuwhere

On my laptop with WinXP, I just connect the DAC cable, open up Foobar, connect the cable's lineout to my amp, turn it on, and hear music from my IEM. No settings to change or set-up.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





panges said:


> ^Your quote says that it'll connect and auto-switch to the DAC, but from my experience with DAC's (which is limited to the NuForce amp/dac combo) on my MacBook Pro, after you plug the DAC into the USB, you have to go into Settings and manually select to have the output go to the USB DAC and not the headphones out. Maybe his cable is different...?


 

 If you are using different outputs with different players you might have to set each for usb to be the default (output) player.
  I leave Foobar->ASIO4ALL-> Dac as default and it always picks up the line-dac without a hiccup.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> If you are using different outputs with different players you might have to set each for usb to be the default (output) player.
> I leave Foobar->ASIO4ALL-> Dac as default and it always picks up the line-dac without a hiccup.


 


 Ah. Gotcha. When you set the DAC as default, and you unplug it, I'm assuming it'll automatically switch to the computer HPO, correct?
   
  If so, I'll keep that in mind in the future when I pick up another DAC.


----------



## zeeter

Has anyone received their new cases yet from Robert?  I still have the plain black case that my arrow came with when I got it back in March.  I'm hoping he still plans on sending these out free of charge when/if he gets around to finishing them.


----------



## wuwhere

I haven't and its been a month since I received my black Arrow.


----------



## Mediaogre

^^ x2. I haven't and I've had mine since February. I know Robert's intentions are positive, but... at this point, it wouldn't hurt to send a friendly inquiry.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





panges said:


> Ah. Gotcha. When you set the DAC as default, and you unplug it, I'm assuming it'll automatically switch to the computer HPO, correct?
> 
> If so, I'll keep that in mind in the future when I pick up another DAC.


 
   
  If you have your computer set to use only the default sound device (little check box in sound device properties) all software audio players will use the default device only.
  As I prefer the line-dac to any other audio out on my computer, I leave the default box checked so there is no need to fiddle around if I use different players.
  With Foobar I have it configured to run through ASIO4All first as I _think_ it improves the sound. I guess if I _think_ it does....it does


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





zeeter said:


> Has anyone received their new cases yet from Robert?  I still have the plain black case that my arrow came with when I got it back in March.  I'm hoping he still plans on sending these out free of charge when/if he gets around to finishing them.


 

 So far in my experience he has always kept his word (even if he's been late). I think he's just really swamped. From my communication with him it seems he doesn't feel completely comfortable communicating in English so avoids it. He needs to learn to know when it's important to make the effort if he wants to keep his customers happy. Apparently there are some other reasons he's unable to reply directly in the forum, which makes it even harder to address things as they come up.
  A one man show is difficult to keep going once a product like the Arrow takes off. Personally I'd rarther wait than have him farm out the work or lower his standards.


----------



## Mediaogre

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> So far in my experience he has always kept his word (even if he's been late). I think he's just really swamped. From my communication with him it seems he doesn't feel completely comfortable communicating in English so avoids it. He needs to learn to know when it's important to make the effort if he wants to keep his customers happy. Apparently there are some other reasons he's unable to reply directly in the forum, which makes it even harder to address things as they come up.
> A one man show is difficult to keep going once a product like the Arrow takes off. Personally I'd rarther wait than have him farm out the work or lower his standards.


 
   
  I agree with Hellenback. And in order to avoid the _perception_ of lowered standards, he can try to make a better effort to set expectations. If my expectations are reasonably managed, I don't have to guess or whine or wonder.
   
  I'll shoot him an email today and try to get an update.


----------



## Shauntell47

Well, i know why he's not on this forum anymore. Used to be actually, it's an old story we wouldn't want to dig back up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, i didn't know he didn't like to write in English, maybe he'd be more talkative if i write in German. Worth a try.


----------



## Blackwheel

Can someone *PLEASE *tell me how the Nuforce uDac compares to the dac cable???


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





blackwheel said:


> Can someone *PLEASE *tell me how the Nuforce uDac compares to the dac cable???


 
   
  I have both and would say that the uDac is a bit more colored, or warmer, while the DAC cable is more accurate/clinical. I would not say that one sounds better than the other, but the cable is a one-trick pony while the uDac has multiple functions (line out, headphone amp, digital converter). So while one is more versatile, the other is a bit cleaner sounding. I have not tried the uDac as an spdif converter, but I have read that it really "cleans up" that way.  Both are great values IMHO.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





blackwheel said:


> Can someone *PLEASE *tell me how the Nuforce uDac compares to the dac cable???


 

 I have not heard the new DAC cable yet, only the original $39 DAC cable which doesn't use the WM8740.  The uDAC is a bit more detailed and spacious, but also a little warmer sounding.


----------



## torptube

I ordered an Arrow 2 days ago, do you guys think I'll be getting the old generation, or the new generation?


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





torptube said:


> I ordered an Arrow 2 days ago, do you guys think I'll be getting the old generation, or the new generation?


 

 You are the paying customer, why don't you email him which one you want.


----------



## borrego

May I know if anyone has received their "to be shipped in May" Arrow? My order was changed to "shipped out" on 18th May and I have yet received my package.
   
  BTW, I checked my account again today and the order status has changed to "Arrow case to ship". I am not sure if it means the Arrow case has been shipped also, or the amp itself is shipped with the new case.
   
  The status of the DAC Stick remains as "payment received"
   
  I actually want to receive the old version of arrow. For some reason I prefer to have a true power switch on an electronic device which I can turn the power completely off. And solid capacitors would sound as good as film capacitors given enough time.
   
  BTW, I placed my order on 11th April.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





borrego said:


> May I know if anyone has received their "to be shipped in May" Arrow? My order was changed to "shipped out" on 18th May and I have yet received my package.
> 
> BTW, I checked my account again today and the order status has changed to "Arrow case to ship". I am not sure if it means the Arrow case has been shipped also, or the amp itself is shipped with the new case.
> 
> ...


 

 lol. If you receive a new Arrow, I'd be more than happy to trade with you.


----------



## shigzeo

The current DAC Cable is: my favourite for on the go work: lappy-USB/DAC Cable-iBasso T3D = excellence in every way.


----------



## gimbertt

I was looking in the impressions forum and noticed that someone had their arrow delivered on the 8th. Anyone else got theirs yet?
   
  I'm in the middle of Australia so I might be waiting for a while.


----------



## QRomo

borrego, my Arrow was also shipped on May 18 and I haven't received it yet.  In fact, I just checked my account and it appears I have another "shipped" status on June 8, and an "Arrow case to ship" on June 10.  Not sure what the heck's going on, but the pessimist in me says my amp didn't ship out last month and is only now en route.  I've kind of resigned myself to being in permanent "package expectation mode".


----------



## gimbertt

Hello QRomo,
   
  I have the same information in my account.
   
  I have decided to stop waiting by the letterbox and will expect it to come when it comes.


----------



## dragnet32

borrego, you said your order was placed on April 11, I placed an order April  22.  However, my account still says "order processing" and it has not changed since April 22.  Since it has been seven weeks, I will try sending an inquiry email soon through the California location.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





dragnet32 said:


> borrego, you said your order was placed on April 11, I placed an order April  22.  However, my account still says "order processing" and it has not changed since April 22.  Since it has been seven weeks, I will try sending an inquiry email soon through the California location.


 

 Keep us posted, I am exactly in the same boat.


----------



## borrego

I receive my Arrow today (ordered on 11th April, marked shipped on 18th May). The amp is the "old" version with power switch.
   
  My first impression is: the amp is so tiny! It hides complete in the back of my S:flo2 I also received last Friday.
   
  The S:flo2 and the Arrow are the longest teasers I ever had of all my gadget purchases. Have to wait for 3.5 months for the S:flo2 and 2 months for the Arrow.
   
  Anyway, I tested out all the function switches of the Arrow and all of them are working probably. I am charging the Arrow now and the only remaining funtion to check is the charging auto-cut off.
   
  The case of mine is totally black without any Headstage logo. The 2 countersunk screws are flush probably. I don't find any issue with the case. Anyway my order status is marked with "Arrow case to ship"
   
  The only thing I would like to have is a more balance potentialmeter. It is less balanced than the one on my S:flo2 at low volume. But it is still ok with my RE0 at the lowest volume I would listen. I think the unbalanced issue will be more of a problem with more sensitve IEM.
   
  Now I have owned 3 portable devices (Arrow, Fanmusic Mk2, and S:flo2) with potentialmeters as volume controls. All of them goes unbalance to different degrees to the left channel (i.e. right channel goes silent and left channel still got sound). Can someone tell me it is the same for all potentialmeters?


----------



## gimbertt

Mine's here!!!!!!!!!
   
  The USB DAC stick wasn't with it but I can wait for that.
   
  First impression - vastly different from my FiiO E5.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





gimbertt said:


> First impression - vastly different from my FiiO E5.


 

 How so?  We know its bigger.


----------



## gimbertt

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> How so?  We know its bigger.


 

 The sound quality. I had always liked the sound boost from the E5, and it has been an important part of my headphone journey, but with the Arrow it was like another veil was taken off. I thought it was a bit sibilant at first but as my ears got used to it the sound got more detailed and "deeper".
   
  I will write more in the impressions thread.


----------



## Mediaogre

Aint it slim and sexy? Say more about the balance issue (on the "impressions" thread). I've been using Shure SE530s with the Arrow 12HE since February and I've detected zero balance issues even at low levels. What DAPs were you using? How about source file quality?
  
  Quote: 





borrego said:


> I receive my Arrow today (ordered on 11th April, marked shipped on 18th May). The amp is the "old" version with power switch.
> 
> My first impression is: the amp is so tiny! It hides complete in the back of my S:flo2 I also received last Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mediaogre

I just noticed what you're talking about. That's some ear you've got. I just don't think I ever bothered to listen that low. I mean, you have to go really _really_ low to detect the left channel firing first. Anyway, good ear and catch. I don't notice it at reasonable listening levels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and if I did, I've got the Cowon J3's L/R balance feature to compensate.
  
  Quote: 





borrego said:


> Now I have owned 3 portable devices (Arrow, Fanmusic Mk2, and S:flo2) with potentialmeters as volume controls. All of them goes unbalance to different degrees to the left channel (i.e. right channel goes silent and left channel still got sound). Can someone tell me it is the same for all potentialmeters?


----------



## rehabitat

I stopped watching this thread but it seems I'm missing out on posts that belong in the impressions thread ^^^ :-[


----------



## Mediaogre

Absolutely. My bad. I think I got mixed up with all the thread bleeding going on. And I can't remember who I've asked to post where, and now I've fallen prey.  I'll repost this volume balance comment in the right place.
  
  Quote: 





rehabitat said:


> I stopped watching this thread but it seems I'm missing out on posts that belong in the impressions thread ^^^ :-[


----------



## ZUNDarkmon

I just inquired _again_ with Robert about my order status for the amp. I placed my order on May 5th. And since then it's been 'order processing'...So judging from those who just received theirs, I may see mine in July. It's almost like waiting for your first kid to be born. But now I have a 14 year old whom I will trade. Any takers?


----------



## borrego

I won't worry too much about the Arrow order. It will eventually come. Do expect an average of 2 1/2 to 3 months wait from order date though.
   
  I would worry my USB DAC Stick order more. I ordered the DAC stick together with my Arrow in April and there is still not any "availabilty" update. I just hope Robert does not encounter any technical difficulty with the DAC stick production as it sure look like a wonderful product. My worry is not on delay but whether the DAC Stick product will be cancelled.
   
  I have read something that the AD8397 opamp is very difficult to get stable at above 12V. I think there will be a real technical challenge to use the opamp in that small DAC Stick estate with voltage boosting to 18V.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





zundarkmon said:


> I just inquired _again_ with Robert about my order status for the amp. I placed my order on May 5th. And since then it's been 'order processing'...So judging from those who just received theirs, I may see mine in July. It's almost like waiting for your first kid to be born. But now I have a 14 year old whom I will trade. Any takers?


 

 Wow, at that age you couldn't give him away!


----------



## no_mas_123

I'm in the same boat.  Ordered mine May 30th and am just hoping to see it July before I go on vacation.  Would really like to be listening to it on the long plane ride.


----------



## wuwhere

I checked my Arrow for channel imbalance and I can't perceive one. Perhaps my ears are not sensitive enough. However, my TTVJ Hybrid has channel imbalance at very low volume and easily perceptible.


----------



## zappp

To date I resisted to ask about the dac stick which I ordered in February, together with the Arrow I received in late March. Back then Robert mentioned the stick would take longer (than May as advertised on wesite). Still, in view of the attractive package price I find that acceptable.


----------



## ZUNDarkmon

Quote: 





zundarkmon said:


> I just inquired _again_ with Robert about my order status for the amp. I placed my order on May 5th. And since then it's been 'order processing'...So judging from those who just received theirs, I may see mine in July. It's almost like waiting for your first kid to be born. But now I have a 14 year old whom I will trade. Any takers?


 

 Just an update. I got word back from Robert and he stated that I should receive my amp by the _end_ of July. Well it's going to be a long hot summer.


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





zundarkmon said:


> Just an update. I got word back from Robert and he stated that I should receive my amp by the _end_ of July. Well it's going to be a long hot summer.


 

 I ordered my slim Arrow June 1st. I will probably not receive it until the end of August. LOL. Telling myself **Be patient**...


----------



## Bennyboy71

If anyone wants to buy my 2 month old Arrow and they're in the UK/Europe, check out the For Sale forum.  I can ship it immediately.


----------



## lwc726

Well reading this thread hasn't given me much hope of a vaction with the unit. but better to know than chercking the status every day.


----------



## Bas72

Ow... I ordered one last week, hoping it would get here next week. I've been checking my order status almost on a daily basis, and then... I found this thread. Bummer. O well, patience is a virtue. So let's practice patience until *at least* August, I guess.


----------



## Anaxilus

Just heard from Robert.  Apparently the new model is in production and soon to be released.  No further info on my end to report.


----------



## koonhua90

^ same here, Robert just replied today, so it seems that he has been in a cave churning out amps for fellow head-fiers for quite some time. I can't wait till the new Arrow is out.


----------



## EraserXIV

what's different in this new Arrow?
   
  also: any word on the DAC Stick? I had one ordered back in February.


----------



## lwc726

Yes the stick is a good question? and does anyone know of approximate shipping dates? ie 2 or 3 or 4 weeks from order??
  thanks


----------



## AMK8789

^^^^
  I would like to know too (about the amp or stick). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anaxilus

Can anyone confirm if those of us on the waitlist are in fact getting second gen Arrows?  I assume this is the case for those of us that haven't seen their gen one 12HE's yet.  Might I be wrong??


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Can anyone confirm if those of us on the waitlist are in fact getting second gen Arrows?  I assume this is the case for those of us that haven't seen their gen one 12HE's yet.  Might I be wrong??


 

 2G is $15 more.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> 2G is $15 more.


 

 I see that is the case if you order now.  For those that have already paid months ago the answer is????


----------



## MrProggie

When I ordered it six weeks ago, it had the name Arrow 12HE, now the order listed in my account says Arrow 12HE 2G.


----------



## keein

I asked Robert when I'll get the Arrow 2G which I bought at the beginning of May and he told in about three weeks. Btw I think Robert removed the DAC Stick, I couldn't find it on the homepage.


----------



## dizzyraider

I had some questions regarding shipping and the DAC stick. Robert emailed me back and said the shipment is going to be in August like most of you heard and he has taken off the DAC stick from the website until it is finished.
   
  From the way it looks, the shipment delay is probably from waiting for the 2G to be finalized, because I'm not sure if anyone has a 2G in hand. Seems like August will be when everyone will get their amp shipped out (pure speculation).


----------



## zappp

On the headphone website, the links to the USB DAC stick disappeared. I ordered the package deal in February. The Arrow HE arrived in March, but no feedback regarding delivery of the stick, offer for refund or replacement (e.g. by DAC cable). Fortunately I kept my Lyrix USB, but the stick would have been too cute. A while ago the links to the trade-in disappeared, but then came back again. When I ordered the Lyrix USB, promised specs included charging by USB which then turned out to be not feasible. 
   
  Another open question is the Arrow's second line-in, marked "chg". I was told long time ago that the Arrow could be charged by the second line-in, but adapters or at least instructions are still missing.


----------



## dfkt

Robert Gehrke told me the "chg" function of the port isn't used. It is printed on my prototype enclosure of the Arrow, but I don't know if it's still there on the final model. It wasn't visible in the photos of the non-2G Arrow on the Headstage website either.
   
  As I understand it, the idea of the "chg" port would have been a special cable that charges the Arrow amp and an attached iPod at the same time, with only one cable.


----------



## dizzyraider

The Headstage website seems to have also added a support forum today.


----------



## MrProggie

It was a combination of the fact that it can use headphones up to 600 ohm, the low weight, the reasonable price and a very good test at anythingbutipod.com which made me decide upon Arrow 12HE 2G. Usually I prefer audio equipment with as few switches and potentiometers as possible in the audio path, but the Arrow is an exception.


----------



## s1rrah

I sent in payment a couple weeks ago; Robert emailed me beginning of this week saying the amp would _"probably"_ ship in August some time.
   
  I really don't mind the wait as the headphone out on my DAP (S:Flo 2) is already rather good; also, I like the "niche item" sort of flavor of the Arrow variant/amp and it's always good to have something that's in fairly great demand but short on supply (ie > re sell value, etc.); so no worries on the wait (long as it's not unreasonable, in which case I'd ask for a refund).
   
  I'm looking forward to it and hope he does actually get them out soon.


----------



## Mediaogre

Hey, thanks for the info. Definitely a good and much needed gesture from Robert.
  
  Quote: 





dizzyraider said:


> The Headstage website seems to have also added a support forum today.


----------



## Anaxilus

This should declutter Robert's mailbox a bit.


----------



## EraserXIV

Hey wanted to follow up, Robert got around to responding to my e-mail from June 1 and told me that the orders for the Arrow are too high that he's indefinitely postponing the development of the DAC Stick. He promptly refunded me my money. Although I wish it were a bit more timely since I was left hanging for a good 5 months, I am satisfied because he was probably really bogged down with the Arrow orders.


----------



## Anaxilus

I think everyone interested in this thread should get on the forum and lets close this thread down.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I think everyone interested in this thread should get on the forum and lets close this thread down.


 

 X2
   
  I've joined the forum and am looking forward to participating in it. Information about this response by Robert would be good in the Arrow impressions thread (if it isn't already there) as it has been polluted with a fair bit of "thread bleed" recently.


----------



## roker

Am I the only one that wants to listen to Pearl Jam every time I see the topic to this thread?


----------



## Hellenback

Who's Pearl Jam? I'm _sure _you mean J Frank Wilson & The Cavaliers' (or even Ricky Nelson's version) of "Last Kiss" by Wayne Cochran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Sorry wayyy off topic...just couldn't resist. (We gotta close this thread.)


----------



## roker

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Who's Pearl Jam? I'm _sure _you mean J Frank Wilson & The Cavaliers' (or even Ricky Nelson's version) of "Last Kiss" by Wayne Cochran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  I'm well aware of the original, but the Pearl Jam version is ...
   
  better
   
  (sorry, it's one of those rare times when the remake is better than the original)


----------



## Hellenback

It was a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vedder's version is great.


----------



## roker

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> It was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





roker said:


>


----------



## feverfive

I thought the 2G Arrow would be shipping by now (thought Robert advised on the Headstage support forum initial shipment late July?)...  Anyways, I recently sold my 1G, but I have a 2G on order (ordered one back in April for my little brother who has no CC or PayPal; he starts college in a couple weeks & just told me he won't have the cash for it, so I guess I'll have to decide what to do w/ the 2G I'll eventually receive---use it or sell it).


----------



## Anaxilus

There is a forum on the headphonia site for these questions and concerns.  You can talk to Robert directly.  This thread is pretty much done.


----------



## koonhua90

Patience guys, patience. The wait for the 2G arrow should be shorter than the wait for pico slim, for me at least...


----------



## elwappo99

I have a question about the trade-in. Is Robert reusing parts? How much of the newer amps get reused?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> I have a question about the trade-in. Is Robert reusing parts? How much of the newer amps get reused?


 

 Use the Headphonia forum man.  I assume you are referring to the 1G to 2G upgrade?


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Use the Headphonia forum man.  I assume you are referring to the 1G to 2G upgrade?


 

 Sorry I should have clarified. I meant from a lyrix headstage.  But also the 1G to 2G would be interesting as well.


----------



## Anaxilus

ZOMG!!  My Arrow has shipped!!


----------



## koonhua90

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> ZOMG!!  My Arrow has shipped!!


 

 Is this a joke or is this true? I read somewhere that you said you had waited 12 weeks for this.


----------



## RuiCanela

.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when someone proves here (a known head-fi member) that he received the 12HE I may begin to be happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 What qualifies as proof? I've had my 1st gen for months!.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 People on the forum have already received the 2G.


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> People on the forum have already received the 2G.


 

 Please, here in this forum, to date no one has showed signs of having received 2G.....


----------



## Decreate

Just got a email 2 days ago saying that mine has just shipped.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> Please, here in this forum, to date no one has showed signs of having received 2G.....


 

 What is your point?  You think they don't exist or something?  What are you getting at.....


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> What is your point?  You think they don't exist or something?  What are you getting at.....


 

 The point is that I'm upset to wait, and Rob changed the date of shipping already three times .... and I like to see to believe!


----------



## dizzyraider

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> The point is that I'm upset to wait, and Rob changed the date of shipping already three times .... and I like to see to believe!


 
   
  Hey pessimist, no need to be sour grape to those who have received email notification regarding their amp. Robert himself has said he has starting shipping the V2 amp out in limited numbers in the headphonia forum. You'll get your notification in due time (I'm still patiently waiting for mine).


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





dizzyraider said:


> Hey pessimist, no need to be sour grape to those who have received email notification regarding their amp. Robert himself has said he has starting shipping the V2 amp out in limited numbers in the headphonia forum. You'll get your notification in due time (I'm still patiently waiting for mine).


 
  I agree with you... but I'm really upset to wait!


----------



## dizzyraider

Hahahah, I know what you mean. The date has been pushed back several time from June to July, then August. It has been a really hard wait when the expected shipping time kept getting pushed back. I can't wait to get my notification email letting me know that my amp has shipped!


----------



## Sopp

Rob stated that they will probably ship all the amps this coming week, in the headphonia forum. This is an exciting news for those who are still waiting for Arrows, although we don't know how many will be shipped on the batch.


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





sopp said:


> Rob stated that they will probably ship all the amps this coming week, in the headphonia forum. This is an exciting news for those who are still waiting for Arrows, although we don't know how many will be shipped on the batch.


 

 Sounds like totally wonderful news.


----------



## RuiCanela

Great news!
  Order 2422

 16.06.2010 Pending   16.06.2010 Order processing   30.08.2010 Arrow 2G shipped
  
  At last!


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> Great news!
> Order 2422
> 
> 16.06.2010 Pending   16.06.2010 Order processing   30.08.2010 Arrow 2G shipped
> ...


 
  The shipping seems to be a bit random. My number is below 2400 and is still listed as "order processing". My order is from june 1st.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> The shipping seems to be a bit random. My number is below 2400 and is still listed as "order processing". My order is from june 1st.


 

 Did you do full purchase or trade in?


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Did you do full purchase or trade in?


 

 Full purchase.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> Full purchase.


 

 I would certainly hit up Robert on the forums if you don't hear anything by the end of the week.


----------



## hydora

I also placed an order for Arrow on May 16th, but still shows "order processing"!
  I don't know how Robert manage his order list.


----------



## MrProggie

He's probably buying himself some time by shipping some of the orders.


----------



## torptube

He might actually be shipping based on distance. Build up some capital before sending out some 3000 mile ships. Davis, CA here at order 2404 June 7, 2010.
   
  Pretty far from Germany.


----------



## RuiCanela

This is the second amp I buy to Rob, the first was a Penguinamp that arrived in Portugal to end three business days after being dispatched....good times!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





torptube said:


> He might actually be shipping based on distance. Build up some capital before sending out some 3000 mile ships. Davis, CA here at order 2404 June 7, 2010.
> 
> Pretty far from Germany.


 

 Well, I'm in SoCal and mine was shipped a week ago.  Not sure that is what's happening.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Well, I'm in SoCal and mine was shipped a week ago.  Not sure that is what's happening.


 

 10 days -> 2 weeks is normal from Europe. Any sooner and your lucky.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> 10 days -> 2 weeks is normal from Europe. Any sooner and your lucky.


 

 Oh, I'm not worried.  I've waited this long, it'll get here when it gets here.  I just didn't think Robert was doing selective shipping to boost cash reserves.


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





torptube said:


> He might actually be shipping based on distance. Build up some capital before sending out some 3000 mile ships. Davis, CA here at order 2404 June 7, 2010.
> 
> Pretty far from Germany.


 

 I live in less than 1000 kilometers air distance from Germany which is pretty close (relatively compared to rest of the world).


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> I just didn't think Robert was doing selective shipping to boost cash reserves.


 
   
   
  I think this is ludicrous as _all_ the amps are paid for in advance. This kind of ridiculous speculation starts rumors that lead to......more ridiculous speculation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it's that important, use the forum http://www.headphonia.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=8 and ask in what order the amps are being shipped. They are on the way...that's good enough for me.


----------



## hydora

I sent Robert a mail about those problems, but he didn't give me answer yet.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> I think this is ludicrous as _all_ the amps are paid for in advance. This kind of ridiculous speculation starts rumors that lead to......more ridiculous speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You know I didn't say that right.  You keep quoting me as if I came up w/ that.


----------



## Hellenback

@ Aaxilus
   
  Hey, don't worry I know you didn't say this. Another poster/member came up with this theory (Torptude?) and you quoted it in a reply.
   
  I'm sorry if I gave the impression you said this or were in agreement with his "theory"


----------



## RuiCanela

*I'm starting to lose patience* ... I sent an email to Robert about the time that the Arrow would be delivered and still nothing. Bothers me that you have purchased an item worth € 229 to almost four months and still not have it as well as the failure to be given a tracking number .. For something that comes from Germany to Portugal and that is supposed to have left in the past August 30, six days later still has not arrived? There is something wrong in all this! Why on Robert's website there is no information on delivery times?


----------



## MrProggie

I've been waiting 14 weeks today. My patience is starting to reach a limit.


----------



## RuiCanela

Changing the state to be shipped was real or just a ploy to gain time?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> Changing the state to be shipped was real or just a ploy to gain time?


 

 Are you a real member or a schill trying to make your competition look bad?  Stop being a jerk.


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Are you a real member or a schill trying to make your competition look bad?  Stop being a jerk.


 

 No man , I'm just a client of Rob who is very unhappy with a sale process...or should I be happy? By the way, don't call me jerk, it's prohibited in this forum.


----------



## Anaxilus

I guess making false accusations and slandering Robert is okay for you to do though.  I call it like I see it.  If it walks like a duck.....
   
  Go whine on Roberts forum, noone here can help you.


----------



## RuiCanela

I too "call it like i see it". Please can you tell me witch one of this facts is NOT TRUE?

 I payed for the amp on 16 th May, where is the amp? Shipped? 
 Robert didn't reply to my email asking him about shipping time from Germany to Portugal
 Robert didn't reply to my email complaining about not be able to register in his support forum, couldn't he make something to make that possible?
 Last amp that I bought from Robert (a Penguinamp) took only three days to arrive here by airmail.
 If I remember, Robert change shipping from June or something to July, from July to August, and from that to September.
 Where is information in Rob's site about shipping? 
   
  After this do you still think I'm happy? False accusations? Where?


----------



## doorhandle

To be fair, Robert/Headstage did post my USB DAC cable really quick  (and its a great product)...and he responded to my emails (eventually).
   
  But the patience of you guys is really incredible! 14 weeks?? I ordered by Ibasso PB1, which came from China to UK..China...in 5 days. I could never wait 14 weeks for a little black box.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> six days later still has not arrived?


 
   
  I have personally waited for *over a month* for a small parcel (a CD) from the U.S. and I live in Canada! No-one has control of standard mail delivery times. If I had mailed someone something by standard mail and they started complaining it hadn't arrived in 6 days I'd ignore them too!


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> I have personally waited for *over a month* for a small parcel (a CD) from the U.S. and I live in Canada! No-one has control of standard mail delivery times. If I had mailed someone something by standard mail and they started complaining it hadn't arrived in 6 days I'd ignore them too!


 
  This is not normal here in Europe, regular mail is a service that delivers distinctive well-defined periods. The amp I bought prior to Robert, a Penguinamp took three days from Germany to Portugal in airmail .... By the way, is very bad to ignore a customer because you can get negative publicity for free!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





ruicanela said:


> By the way, is very bad to ignore a customer because you can get negative publicity for free!


 

 Yeah, I'm sure he's worried *YOU *are going 'start' being negative.  Do you even read your own posts?  I hope your Arrow is in Antarctica with a Polar Bear urinating on it.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he's worried *YOU *are going 'start' being negative.  Do you even read your own posts?  I hope your Arrow is in Antarctica with a Polar Bear urinating on it.


 

 LOL


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> LOL


 




  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he's worried *YOU *are going 'start' being negative.  Do you even read your own posts?  I hope your Arrow is in Antarctica with a Polar Bear urinating on it.


 

 Sad but true.....glad that Rob has you as hardcore fans.


----------



## Shauntell47

To answer your questions:
   
  1. Yes, we all had to wait for some time, but that was expected.
  2. The german postal service is not that reliable, i can tell you from experience. Plus, if you paid for standard shipping (less than 5€), you can't expect tracking service.
  3. About Robert not responding to your e-mails, I've always had success using this e-mail: info@penguinamp.com
  4. Obviously, the huge demand there now is wasn't there.
  5. To be expected.
  6. It's standard EMS shipping, i think.
   
  Yes, it's a pain to wait that long, but if you don't want to, you can always ask for a reimbursement. But at the end, you do get a great product for a low price.


----------



## RuiCanela

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> LOL


 




  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he's worried *YOU *are going 'start' being negative.  Do you even read your own posts?  I hope your Arrow is in Antarctica with a Polar Bear urinating on it.


 






Hello you nice guys!





Sorry to disappoint you but my amp is not in Antarctica with a Polar Bear urinating on it, its here! At last. Just arrived today for lunch...But if you are waiting for one amp, be careful because you live closer to Antarctica than me ...you never know! Smell it first....
  I was really afraid that Rob will become the new Dr. Xin (http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/344911/buyer-beware-please-read-before-buying-a-dr-xin-feng-amp ), but thank god I was wrong. I'm happy without calling Jerk to anyone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Here are some photos:


----------



## Sopp

Congratulation and great pictures!!!
  Waiting for your impression.


----------



## MrProggie

Looks great! I got to get me one of those...


----------



## hydora

RuiCanela,
  When did you place your order?


----------



## Hellenback

Pretty much as I said....6 days is too soon to start more whining....it took seven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh, and I didn't post anything negative....I just laughed at something I found funny. You can't post so much negative crap without getting negative responses.
   
   
  Quote: 





> you live closer to Antarctica than me ...you never know! Smell it first....


 
   
  Seems you like the same kind of humor....


----------



## CoryGillmore

Nice pictures there RuiCanela. I might have to look into one of these. They look like they match up nice with an iPhone 4 size wise. Although, I get my SR-71a tomorrow and I'm expecting great things from it. It is a huge beast though. This would be nice if it can drive some cans. Anyone use this thing with say, a DT880/250 or an HD650?


----------



## RuiCanela

I place my order on the 16th of May


----------



## hydora

oh, so you ordered same day as I placed an order for Arrow.
  I still don't receive shipping notice from Rob yet.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





corygillmore said:


> Nice pictures there RuiCanela. I might have to look into one of these. They look like they match up nice with an iPhone 4 size wise. Although, I get my SR-71a tomorrow and I'm expecting great things from it. It is a huge beast though. This would be nice if it can drive some cans. Anyone use this thing with say, a DT880/250 or an HD650?


 

 All kinds of people including myself have given impressions with the HD650s...it works great...better than any other portable I've tried......use the search function or just look in the  Arrow impressions thread.


----------



## CoryGillmore

Good to know. Thank you sir.


----------



## feverfive

Wow...  Decided to check the mailbox and lo & behold...my 2G Arrow was delivered.  I decided I'm gonna at least use it for a while.  Screw getting all my money back out of it.  If my portable usage doesn't increase over the next couple of months, I'l put it up for sale.


----------



## RuiCanela

Headstage Arrow 12HE is an excellent product, offers an unmatched sound quality at a very low price. It is an amplifier that can shape your sound depending on our phones. In terms of portability is one of the best, only beaten by iBasso T-series. I use the Arrow with a TF10, and I tell you it is a great combination. Apart from the waiting time (from May 16 till now) I am totally satisfied with your purchase, 100% recommended!


----------



## tripp2k

What is needed for connectivity for this from an iTouch through to headphones? I notice the cable in the above picture with the iTouch. Is this a necessary cable and where might I find one like it? Thanks.
   
  EDIT: With a bit of digging around, I'm now chasing LODs. Sorry for the noob Q. Carry on.


----------



## Anaxilus

Arrived!!  Finally!  For some reason its even smaller than I thought it would be.  I guess things just look bigger when you measure air.


----------



## MrProggie

Still waiting. It is now 16 weeks since ordering.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This amp must be the Jesus Amp, else it will not be worth the wait.


----------



## RuiCanela

When did you order yours? Did you ask Robert about it?


----------



## primer

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> Still waiting. It is now 16 weeks since ordering..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thinking about getting one but 16 weeks!


----------



## MrProggie

Here's Robert's last word on the shipping situation:
   
  Quote: 





> The next big batch goes out next Monday or Tuesday. I am checking every amp once again. If I am not picky now the future front panel may not fit correctly.
> 
> I know I wrote the amps would already ship. I didn't expect it would be that time consuming. You can be sure the problem with the jacks won't happen again!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> Still waiting. It is now 16 weeks since ordering..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 "The Jesus Amp" 
   
  LOL.
   
  Nice one.
   
  That said ... just consider how long folks wait for various Headamp amps ... not to mention the GS1 ...  ... 
   
  Four months is my cut off, though ... my S:flo 2 sounds so good unamped that recouping the 270 and change would be okay at that point.
   
  Still ... would really like to have the Arrow ... hopefully it will arrive before my deadline.


----------



## MrProggie

Finally...
   
  Quote: 





> 01.06.2010     Pending
> 02.06.2010     Order processing
> 25.09.2010     Arrow 2G shipped


 




   
  But let's wait with the cheers until it arrives and has been tested...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> Finally...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Pretty sure they get tested before shipping (to avoid returns/complaints).


----------



## MrProggie

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Pretty sure they get tested before shipping (to avoid returns/complaints).


 

 Perhaps I should have used the word "*reviewed*".


----------



## cn11

Good news MrProggie. Look forward to your impressions and hopefully it will live up to the wait you had.


----------



## deaththeorist

did anyone realise that the USB DAC Cable is off the website? plus the bundle too? :'(


----------



## prone2phone

good portable amplifiers are a very seriuos business nowadays, i am sure headstage company can not find time for that cable in the near future..
  
  Quote: 





deaththeorist said:


> did anyone realise that the USB DAC Cable is off the website? plus the bundle too? :'(


----------



## Qonad

My arrow shipped out on 11th September but till today, i've not received it yet. Is this normal? I can't help but feel worried. Robert does not use registered post does he?
   
  I live in Singapore.


----------



## BloatedOne

Quote: 





qonad said:


> My arrow shipped out on 11th September but till today, i've not received it yet. Is this normal? I can't help but feel worried. Robert does not use registered post does he?
> 
> I live in Singapore.


 

 Im from Singapore as well. My arrow shipped out on the 26th of August. I just received it last week, so i think it might take some time before you receive yours.
   
  Don't worry, it will come to you.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





deaththeorist said:


> did anyone realise that the USB DAC Cable is off the website? plus the bundle too? :'(


 

 After all the whining and complaints I can't blame him.


----------



## s1rrah

Lordy! I finally got a shipped notice on my Headstage account today; US shipments seem to be taking about two weeks so hopefully I'll be in bizness in week after next. Jeez! What a long haul that was (3 months!) ...


----------



## deaththeorist

Quote: 





			
				Rob in his own support forum on 09-25-2010 said:
			
		

> *Rob in his own support forum on 09-25-2010*





> *What cable lenght?*
> I am just ordering new DAC cables. What length do you need? The cable with mini plug was 75cm (30 inches) long.


 

 i'm guessing he's upgrading the DAC cables? i hope lol


----------



## MrProggie

Wowsa! Mine came today.


----------



## MARSHH

Any chance there is a site that carries this amp for below $230?
   
   
   
   
  If not, I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Caphead78

Unfortunately, I think not. AFAIK the only way to get it currently is to order at headphonia.com and wait. and wait. and wait. (As I am currently doing).
  
  Quote: 





marshh said:


> Any chance there is a site that carries this amp for below $230?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wuwhere

I'm waiting for my ADuM4160 usb isolator to try with the usb dac cable. This isolates the usb dac cable's power from my laptop's usb power.
   
  I'm also waiting when Rob will let 1G get traded for 2G.


----------



## wintwu

got mine on friday! it shipped out on 9/10, so took about three weeks to get to new york.


----------



## gimbertt

He stops development on products he has already taken money for to redesign a product that was already great but he can't deliver enough of so upsetting two different groups of customers. Hasn't Robert heard of the KISS principle.
   
  I say this as someone who waited 3 months for his Arrow and is still waiting for the DAC Stick many more months later. I feel no sympathy for him as he should have focussed on the products he had and was selling before redesigning already good products.
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> After all the whining and complaints I can't blame him.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





gimbertt said:


> He stops development on products he has already taken money for to redesign a product that was already great but he can't deliver enough of so upsetting two different groups of customers. Hasn't Robert heard of the KISS principle.
> 
> I say this as someone who waited 3 months for his Arrow and is still waiting for the DAC Stick many more months later. I feel no sympathy for him as he should have focussed on the products he had and was selling before redesigning already good products.


 

 Actually, he hasn't stopped development as a post earlier said.  He is upgrading the DAC cable as well.  I don't think he has refused a refund to anyone to my knowledge.


----------



## Caphead78

For reference, when did you place your order?
  Quote: 





wintwu said:


> got mine on friday! it shipped out on 9/10, so took about three weeks to get to new york.


----------



## gimbertt

You are backing up my point that he is putting development time into the wrong areas. Now he is upgrading the DAC cable, another product that works very well, when he should be developing the DAC Stick a product that paying customers don't look like seeing for quite a while because Robert is too busy reinventing perfectly good products.
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Actually, he hasn't stopped development as a post earlier said.  He is upgrading the DAC cable as well.  I don't think he has refused a refund to anyone to my knowledge.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





gimbertt said:


> You are backing up my point that he is putting development time into the wrong areas. Now he is upgrading the DAC cable, another product that works very well, when he should be developing the DAC Stick a product that paying customers don't look like seeing for quite a while because Robert is too busy reinventing perfectly good products.


 

 Am I backing up your point?  Sorry about that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Did you post on his forum?  Personally I would tend to ignore complaints on Head-Fi if noone bothers to post on Roberts forum that he developed for such purposes.  Just a general trend observation, not a personal comment.


----------



## deaththeorist

guessing from the "discussion" above it seems my hypothesis that the DAC cable's being upgraded is correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i share your sentiments gimbertt, but hey whats not for better amp and dac cable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  my guess is that robert feels that the DAC stick is the least desired by the public (maybe orders were comparably lower?) and that it would be also more cost saving for the buyers if they got the dac cable and the amp, so thats why he's upgrading them? and since he's a one man show he aint got no hands to continue production of current products and R&D at the same time.... so lets all forgive the guy and enjoy newer and better music
   
  ps: i'm still waiting for the dac cable to come back so i can get my hands on it  (amp can wait for me since i'm cash stripped lol)
   
   
  edit: just checked his support forum. Damn this guy cant stop!! Serious case of upgradititis!! Dude just swapped a new opamp for his arrows!


----------



## gimbertt

Yes you are by mentioning the DAC cable which along with the Arrow 2G are products that are updates of good products while the waiting lists get longer.
   
  As for the forums on Robert's site people have been asking about the delays to the DAC Stick since July and there is no response from him.
   
  For some one who ignores complaints on Head-Fi, and have you checked the title of this thread, you seem to be involved in a lot of dialogue. Just an observation, not a personal comment.
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Am I backing up your point?  Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





gimbertt said:


> Yes you are by mentioning the DAC cable which along with the Arrow 2G are products that are updates of good products while the waiting lists get longer.
> 
> As for the forums on Robert's site people have been asking about the delays to the DAC Stick since July and there is no response from him.
> 
> For some one who ignores complaints on Head-Fi, and have you checked the title of this thread, you seem to be involved in a lot of dialogue. Just an observation, not a personal comment.


 

 This is a personal comment.    You're not very good at reading w/ respect to context.  Try again or ignore me.  I didn't sell you anything and don't work for you so save the attitude.  Go be upset somewhere else.  You're just being redundant, obtuse and boring at this point.  I tried being nice but obviously your sentiments have clouded your judgement.  The title of the thread is 'where is my Arrow' not 'whine about your DACstick'.  So yeah, Helen Keller, give everything another read starting w/ the thread title.  I stand by my comment, which you ignored, that refunds are readily available.  G'day mate.  
   
  Edit - Looks like Robert gave you an answer.  I'm sure you aren't satisfied w/ it.


----------



## gimbertt

You're right it was personal as was yours so I got the context.
   
  Robert's answer was that he isn't going to say anything about it.
   
  Now I will ignore you!
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> This is a personal comment.    You're not very good at reading w/ respect to context.  Try again or ignore me.  I didn't sell you anything and don't work for you so save the attitude.  Go be upset somewhere else.  You're just being redundant, obtuse and boring at this point.  I tried being nice but obviously your sentiments have clouded your judgement.  The title of the thread is 'where is my Arrow' not 'whine about your DACstick'.  So yeah, Helen Keller, give everything another read starting w/ the thread title.  I stand by my comment, which you ignored, that refunds are readily available.  G'day mate.
> 
> Edit - Looks like Robert gave you an answer.  I'm sure you aren't satisfied w/ it.


----------



## LintHart

I got my arrow yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  order 2491. i think it only took a week to get to me in australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well it was a week between noticing that it had shipped according to my account (i didn't get an email)
  but it wasn't long between checks.


----------



## aamefford

I joined the club today. Order # 2783.  Supposed to be November.


----------



## tnmike1

Quote: 





gimbertt said:


> You are backing up my point that he is putting development time into the wrong areas. Now he is upgrading the DAC cable, another product that works very well, when he should be developing the DAC Stick a product that paying customers don't look like seeing for quite a while because Robert is too busy reinventing perfectly good products.


 


  You people obviously didn't live thru the XIn Feng era when he was developing his amps  WOuldn't return emails, letters, nothin' and kept developing and developing and changing and changing and wouldn't ship until he thought he had it right.  WOuldn't hear from him for months or even years.  He finally vanished out of sight for most of us.
   
  FOrtunately, he also wouldn't charge your credit card until the amp was actually shipped.  Still, his wait time was well over one year.  He was all about perfection over customer service.  His amps were also great


----------



## straden

woo hoo my order #2706 has been shipped out, not sure when but its within last 3 days!
  how long would it take to get to CA? 3 weeks?


----------



## s1rrah

_*Sweet Mother of Baby Jesus!*_
   
  ...
   
  Mine finally came in today!
   
  Man!
   
  I haven't waited for something so long in my entire life. Not even back when I was a 13 year old D & D punk, waiting for his order of Grenadier lead figures to come in! (and *that's* saying something!) ... LOL.
   
  Sounds real nice ...
   
  I'm still trying to figure out how all the toggles work. Is there a guide/manual somewhere?
   
  Also ...
   
  Looks DAMN NICE seated up on my S:flo2 and it's leather case. A near perfect match.
   
  I'll post pics later.
   
  (shwew! four months of agony! Ahhhhhh. CATHARSIS!!!) ...


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> Looks DAMN NICE seated up on my S:flo2 and it's leather case. A near perfect match.
> 
> I'll post pics later.


 
   
  Please do.


----------



## Orcin

Quote: 





s1rrah said:


> Mine finally came in today!


 


  Glad you got it, bro! I guess you must have taken a break to charge it by now.


----------



## aamefford

I'm sure the answer is posted somewhere, but, well, I'm gonna ask anyway.  Let's spare everyone the "use the search function" nonsense and just assume I looked and couldn't find it....
   
  Is there any issue with using this "desktop" style, plugged into a charger basically 24 x 7 when not using it portably?  I know that this type of use can fry batteries prematurely depending on how the charging circuit is configured.


----------



## Caphead78

I know that it is possible to use the amp while charging, and while I'm not sure if it might harm the battery, the Arrow uses a standard (read cheap) battery pack that is simple to replace if such a thing happens.
  
  Also, wow, 2706 has shipped?! It might not be too long til 2725 after all
  Quote: 





aamefford said:


> I'm sure the answer is posted somewhere, but, well, I'm gonna ask anyway.  Let's spare everyone the "use the search function" nonsense and just assume I looked and couldn't find it....
> 
> Is there any issue with using this "desktop" style, plugged into a charger basically 24 x 7 when not using it portably?  I know that this type of use can fry batteries prematurely depending on how the charging circuit is configured.


----------



## shellylh

Quote: 





s1rrah said:


> _*Sweet Mother of Baby Jesus!*_
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 

 Congrats!


----------



## s1rrah

@ Ken & Shelly ...
   
  Great amp. *Really* great.
   
  I thought it quite brilliant with the S:flo 2's line out and Shure SE530's ... but then I plugged my full sized cans in to that same portable setup (with the Headstage Arrow as amp stage) ... and DAMN! ... it's a surprisingly potent bit of gear. Seriously good, thick and awesome sound with the Shure 840's and the GS1000's ... albeit, both of them fairly low impedance cans ... but then again, I have the impedance setting on the Arrow at it's minimal setting. And the bass is just stupidly good. Really ... whenever we nail down our get together in the next few weeks (months?) ... I'll prove it. Great bit of gear from this German designer. Well worth the wait. And crap man ... it was a pretty damn awful wait! LOL. 
   
  It's really perplexing how such a tiny bit of gear can make full size cans sounds so awesome. About the most potent portable amp I've heard to date.
   
  ...


----------



## MrProggie

There's a user manual here: http://www.headphonia.org/forums/showthread.php?t=95
   
  The G2 sounds good with my Vsonic R02PROIIs, but I feel I am not getting the most from my amp and is considering buying a two or three driver IEM,
  like Fischer Audio’s DBA-02 or something similar.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote: 





mrproggie said:


> There's a user manual here: http://www.headphonia.org/forums/showthread.php?t=95
> 
> The G2 sounds good with my Vsonic R02PROIIs, but I feel I am not getting the most from my amp and is considering buying a two or three driver IEM,
> like Fischer Audio’s DBA-02 or something similar.


 


  Thanks dude. Just what I was looking for. Very helpful.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote: 





hellenback said:


> Please do.


 

 Here go, sir:
   

   
  ...
   
  Really nice fit. The Arrow and the S:flo 2 (I mounted the Arrow via velcro on the S:flo 2 leather case).
   
  I really dig the S:flo 2's stock, headphone out ... but I dig the Arrow via it's line out even better. 
   
  But that's just me ... and this week ... lol ... others will differ (as is appropriate).
   
  Rock it.
   
  .joel.


----------



## Orcin

Quote: 





s1rrah said:


> Here go, sir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   OH wow! I want it.


----------



## s1rrah

@ Orcin ...
   
  Really wicked little amp.
   
  Here's the back side (gain settings, impedance settings, bass settings, crossfeed) ... all zero'd out on my set up for the most part, excluding the bass (which is really really good) ... 
   

   
  ...
   
  You would not *believe* how good this thing drives full sized cans.
   
  I just had Mike's AKG 701's in here and it was pushing them something crazy!  Couldn't believe it.
   
  Really powerful little thing. And sounds awesome!
   
  I'm not much for the whole crossfeed thing (never have liked it any time) ... but I dig the gain settings and the impedance settings. Also, again, the two stage bass settings are really really nice sounding.
   
  I'm stoked!


----------



## cn11

I was just listening with my Arrow / X1060 / recabled HFI-780's this morning... it drives them very, very well too. 
   
  Congrats s1rrah.


----------



## aamefford

Cool, it should do decently with my denons, and whatever I get for traveling cans as well as my Ety's. 



 As for crossfeed, that and the impedance matching (ety p to s) is why I'm waiting for one. 



 Crossfeed is funny - some love it, some don't. I'm in the love it camp.


----------



## tnmike1

Anyone do  a comparison of this vs. the Mustang??  LOVE Samuels' amps, and have read all the pages of the Mustang reviews, now wondering how this amp compares.  Using UM3X and Etys coupled to 6g iPod


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





tnmike1 said:


> Anyone do  a comparison of this vs. the Mustang??  LOVE Samuels' amps, *and have read all the pages of the Mustang reviews*, now wondering how this amp compares.  Using UM3X and Etys coupled to 6g iPod


 

 Maybe you could read a few pages on (or use search with) this amp? There's a Samuel's amp comparison in more than one post.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/475499/headstage-arrow-he-reviews-impressions-perceptions-sensations


----------



## tnmike1

Hellenback: did that search with a search specifically for Mustang and found only one which was not really a comparison.  I know there are several comparisons of other Samuels' amps but was interested specifically in the Mustang


----------



## Hellenback

Sorry, I thought there was a direct comparison at some point.


----------



## zappp

I ordered in February and received my Arrow in March. I paid the €50 extra for the DAC stick and wait since then.
   
  But heck, it was just €50 and if that stick ever materialises, likely it will be the summit of the latest DAC cable and Arrow 2.XG. The same €50 on my bank account would have earned me some €0.50 of interest.


----------



## Bas72

Ordered mine in June, came in yesterday. Everyone in the office was making fun of me for weeks, but they don't have what I have: the most wanted portable headphone amp on earth! Gotta go now, my entire music collection needs re-listening...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote: 





bas72 said:


> the most wanted portable headphone amp on earth! .


 

 Well said.


----------



## miguelzexo5

Shauntell47 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> never heard the Headsix, but if you find headphoneaddict's review of the two, he said that the headsix was about as good as the old lyrix....
> 
> So i'm supposing the arrow is better than these two... Of course, Eagle Eye is the only one who has an Arrow yet...






Could you give more detailed description? I'm new here, Thanks very much! Would you pls offer the related documentation?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> I joined the club today. Order # 2783.  Supposed to be November.


 


  How's that November estimate working out for you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Still waiting for mine as well... #2852.
   
  I might get my order number tattooed after this ordeal.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Wait for it, sir. Wait for it. You will be pleased.


----------



## HelloHell

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> I was just listening with my Arrow / X1060 / recabled HFI-780's this morning... it drives them very, very well too.
> 
> Congrats s1rrah.


 

 Wow looks sexy...


----------



## pseudohippy

2880 checking into this thread. I need you guys, as sort of a where is my arrow support group lol. I havent even been waiting all that long and its already becoming excruciating.


----------



## proedros

thinking of buying one but with xmas coming and the delay i see no reason in hurring it
   
  is there anyone here who received his amp say last week and could he tell us  what number he was.....


----------



## claybum

one day at a time


----------



## esanthosh

Quote: 





proedros said:


> thinking of buying one but with xmas coming and the delay i see no reason in hurring it
> 
> is there anyone here who received his amp say last week and could he tell us  what number he was.....


 


  Only up-to #2600 has been shipped so far. #2609 is still waiting - http://www.headphonia.org/forums/showpost.php?p=891&postcount=155. Arrow and patience go together.


----------



## proedros

*http://www.headphonia.org/forums/showthread.php?t=107*
   
   
*this thread is about some phony russian diets*
   
*rob should take it down , if there's any headphonia member here pass it around to rob*


----------



## claybum

I received my amp yesterday. Only took 6 days to arrive in Oregon.The long wait for my amp to ship out was worth it. All the positive reviews of this amp are true. It really is a fine piece of work. I hope production speeds up and Robert can get these out faster for all his waiting customers. I might post some thoughts in the other thread after some more time listening. Right now I can say it pairs very well with my hf2, d2000, and pk1 earbuds. I have yet to listen to my 650s and dx1000. cheers, Dan


----------



## SoulSyde

What was your order number?


----------



## claybum

2528 I believe


----------



## SoulSyde

thanks


----------



## reminence

order #2699 shipped today.
 I'm jumpin outa my boots :X


----------



## Train

I don't have this amp, but since I'm stuck trying to decide to get it or a D12 first, I sent Rob an email yesterday asking about how long I could expect to wait if I placed an order that day (paraphrased). His reply:
   
  [size=11pt]we are just shipping almost all pre-orders these days. So it will only take about 1-2 to get new orders shipped.[/size]
   
  I'm assuming he means 1-2 weeks. I figure that means optimistically he'll be shipping out most or all open orders within a few weeks time. Now if only I could make up my mind...


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





train said:


> [size=11pt]we are just shipping almost all pre-orders these days. So it will only take about 1-2 to get new orders shipped.[/size]


 
   
  It's horse s**t.  I'm really looking forward to getting my amp, but it's been months.  Rob told me 2 weeks ago it would ship in 2 weeks.  Add about 2-3 months to that calculation.


----------



## Train

Well, I did say optimistically.
   
  I'll continue waiting a bit longer to see what actually happens. I would not be patient enough to wait months and months for the thing to ship, so if things continue going as slow as they have been, I'll be moving on for the time being.


----------



## Jupiterknight

My Arrow G3 order #2749 just shipped today.


----------



## esanthosh

Quote: 





jupiterknight said:


> My Arrow G3 order #2749 just shipped today.


 

 Guess that means Rob is serious about clearing up the pre-orders. 2600 - 2800 / 2750? at least has been shipped today. May be the new orders don't have to wait that long.


----------



## gazar

IMO.  no excuse ! If you promise delivery dates, YOU should stick by them. Anything else is misleading and leads to false expectations. The guy can build an amp . but he sure cannot run a business.
   
  He started a forum to answer any questions that arise from his products and never answers queries on his own forum ???
   
  If i dared to run my business in that manner. I would not have/ or expect to have any loyal client base.
   
  Why can't the guy qoute order #'s versus delivery / shipping dates ?? This surely is not a hard thing to do ??
   
  Sorry, but if the guy needs a business manager to run the show, then he should employ one. !!


----------



## SoulSyde

#2852 Status just changed to "Shipped." Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Train

Looks to me like Rob may really be serious about his shipping claim.


----------



## Dabylpmis

[size=x-small]#2821 not shipped yet?! [/size]


----------



## obwilton

Order #2856 (placed Nov.10.'10) has not shipped yet either.
   
  It is unlikely that the implications of the Headphonia site that amp would be on time for Christmas will not be made unless the item is shipped by reindeer express!


----------



## gimbertt

Watch out!
   
  This sort of talk can get you in trouble here.
  
  Quote: 





gazar said:


> IMO.  no excuse ! If you promise delivery dates, YOU should stick by them. Anything else is misleading and leads to false expectations. The guy can build an amp . but he sure cannot run a business.
> 
> He started a forum to answer any questions that arise from his products and never answers queries on his own forum ???
> 
> ...


----------



## cn11

....A little patience... the amp will come. And it's highly worth the wait.


----------



## pseudohippy

Just for informational purposes, order 2880 has shipped


----------



## Golden Monkey

#2873 shipped today, just to keep you guys up to date.  Can't wait!


----------



## SoulSyde

Rob's firing these things out!


----------



## obwilton

Update to thread: Order 2856 shipped, thanks Rob!  Giddyup reindeer.


----------



## airwax

Oh wow. These things are going out fast. Exciting. Getting close now to order #3000. I just ordered them last night though, no confirmation yet.


----------



## KillaTofu

2885 here, got the shipping notice a few hours ago!


----------



## Mediaogre

Wow! Things have changed at Headphonia. Way to go, Rob, for listening to and responding to all the feedback. Holiday time is Arrow time!


----------



## gazar

Quote: 





gimbertt said:


> Watch out!
> 
> This sort of talk can get you in trouble here.
> 
> ...


 

 I must apologies,Sorry for coming across as Mr Grumpy person.
   
  My lack of patience got the better of me.
   
  It's on it's way and qusp as been good enough to build me a custom made LOD to fit the bill.   Have a good one., !!


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





gazar said:


> I must apologies,Sorry for coming across as Mr Grumpy person.
> 
> My lack of patience got the better of me.


 

 No worries.  Been there, done that.


----------



## warrior05

So Rob is starting to really get these things out the door.  Now it would be interesting to hear when people start actually receiving their amps.  Got my shipping notice last week Friday.  Was hoping it would be here for the weekend but didn't happen.  Have to think it would be here sometime next week.  Shouldn't take more than two weeks to hit the States.  Anyone know what he uses to ship to the States?


----------



## maverickronin

AFIK its regular airmail.


----------



## gimbertt

I was joking there. I got in trouble here for saying the same thing.
  
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gazar

It,s still not here, It's still not here. Please give me strength.
   
  Even european postmen need a holiday sometimes. But why did they pick now ??


----------



## airwax

I wonder what the latest order number has been shipped right now. Just wondering.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote: 





airwax said:


> I wonder what the latest order number has been shipped right now. Just wondering.


 


  Im not sure, but hopefully someone will post up, but following the thread it seems somwhere around the 2900's. I was 2880 and it shipped on the 21st. He seems to do them in batches so the next batch should cover into the 3000's Im sure.


----------



## airwax

Quote: 





pseudohippy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I hope you're right. 3000 is the magic order number. Let's go Rob. Just a few more.


----------



## SoulSyde

I got mine yesterday: #2852.


----------



## Metalboy

Mine seem to have been lost in the mail


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote: 





metalboy said:


> Mine seem to have been lost in the mail


 


  How long ago did it ship and where in the world are you. Im in Washington State USA and I expect about two week for delivery. Plus maybe a little more due to the holidays.


----------



## Metalboy

Quote: 





pseudohippy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Two weeks ago. I am in Sweden. It should not take this long. I emailed Rob from Headphonia but no answer yet.


----------



## cn11

Should be getting pretty close to my upgrade to 3G being shipped then.... #2966 here. With USB-DAC cable I might add.


----------



## SoulSyde

I thought hard about getting the DAC cable, but I bought an ESI Dr. DAC Nano instead:
http://www.guitarcenter.com/ESI-Dr--DAC-Nano-H68221-i1635502.gc


----------



## airwax

The DAC cable was only for $30 if included in the package right? Decided to get that one also, might have some use for it.


----------



## warrior05

Number 2751 in da house!


----------



## cn11

Awesome man! How do you like so far?


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





airwax said:


> The DAC cable was only for $30 if included in the package right? Decided to get that one also, might have some use for it.


 

 Mine was full price, I guess since I only purchased the $25 upgrade for my 1G. I can't recall if it is/was $30 if included with an original full-price amp purchase.


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


cn11 said:


> Awesome man! How do you like so far?


 


  Currently charging and... uh... waiting for the wife to go to bed.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





warrior05 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> cn11 said:
> ...


 

 Hah! I know the routine! It's listening time for me too now for a bit.... They just don't understand, do they.


----------



## obwilton

cn11 I hear ya....or it is "you bought yourself what for Xmas (12HE 3G)"


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

My order number is 3034!
  When can I expect the delivery to New York?


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Got a message from Rob saying it will be shipped in 5 to 10 days.
  Order number 3034.
  Buying a pair of HD650s tomorrow.


----------



## Goronok

Quote: 





bhaskarjyotik said:


> Got a message from Rob saying it will be shipped in 5 to 10 days.
> Order number 3034.
> Buying a pair of HD650s tomorrow.


 


  Awesome, thanks for posting.  Was curious how long shipments were currently taking. (order 3026 here)


----------



## airwax

Well, I ordered mine more than 10 days ago now. And i still don't have a shipping notice. Maybe he's sending the amps by batch. Hoping for the #3000 batches soon.


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

What is your order number?
  
  Quote: 





airwax said:


> Well, I ordered mine more than 10 days ago now. And i still don't have a shipping notice. Maybe he's sending the amps by batch. Hoping for the #3000 batches soon.


----------



## pseudohippy

He does send them out in batches, so yeah, you shouldnt have too long to wait. The shipping is whats killing me, mine shipped on the 21st of Dec and it isnt here yet. Im not surprised by this though, I think this is only the 9th day that the post office is even working since the 22nd.


----------



## obwilton

Mine shipped on the 21st of December also and has not yet arrived.  I think it might be a bit yet due to the holidays as you mentioned pseudohippy.  Those that ordered recently for the 3G will have much less of a wait since Rob has seemed to be shipping these out much faster now.


----------



## airwax

Magic Order No. 3000
  Quote: 





bhaskarjyotik said:


> What is your order number?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Truly Magical!
  Just heard from Rob. He can ship mine at the end of the week!
   
  Made my day (well night actually!). 
   
  Quote: 





airwax said:


> Magic Order No. 3000
> Quote:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## radonsg

#2943 status just changed to "Arrow G3 shipped"


----------



## airwax

I just got an email from Rob, and he said, I quote "your order goes out shortly…". Interesting. It must be getting close now.


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

eagerly waiting!


----------



## laddieboy

I'm 2958 and status changed this morning to shipped!


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

almost there!


----------



## pseudohippy

Have any of the people who got the ship notice on the 21st revcieved theirs yet. And if yes what is your location. Seems like there was a fair number of us that got it shipped that day. I come home from work everyday crossing my fingers hehe.


----------



## ppmd

I'm still waiting on mine, which had shipped on the 17th. I just hope it hasn't gotten lost in the mail and is just delayed because of holiday traffic.


----------



## esanthosh

Quote: 





ppmd said:


> I'm still waiting on mine, which had shipped on the 17th. I just hope it hasn't gotten lost in the mail and is just delayed because of holiday traffic.


 

 Me too! Our local post office has not been prompt with deliveries for the last two months. I just hope it's not lost.


----------



## cn11

ppmd-
   
  A totally unrelated order of mine which was placed well before Christmas is just now showing for delivery to me today. So apparently the holidays do slow down pretty much everything.


----------



## Goronok

I really wish Robert would offer different shipping methods.  Free shipping is always nice, but I'd have gladly paid for Fedex/UPS, purely because of superior tracking and accountability on that end.   (faster shipping would be welcomed too)


----------



## ppmd

Oh well, at least I know it will get here eventually. 
  ^ Tracking would be heavenly right now. haha


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

I second that. Would pay for UPS in a heartbeat!
  Hate the waiting!


----------



## estreeter

I started a thread a week or so ago asking if anyone was experiencing shipping delays with kit, on the assumption that the cold snap in the Northern Hemisphere must be impacting freight delivery as well as passengers - that thread sank without trace, but clearly some of you are experiencing delays. Of course, better late than never, or they may have to make a sequel to 'Castaway' where Tom Hanks is stranded with nothing more than a soccer ball and a headphone amp.


----------



## ppmd

Wow, lucky me. Caught the postman on my way out. Got it then and there.


----------



## cn11

# 2966 still 'order processing'.


----------



## airwax

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> # 2966 still 'order processing'.


 







 for me as well. We might be in for a long wait again.


----------



## pseudohippy

The Arrow has landed. 2880 InDaHizzy. So needless to say its on charge and Ill report what I think in a couple weeks.


----------



## SoulSyde

Congrats and enjoy.  It took me about that long to formulate an accurate review as well:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/475499/headstage-arrow-he-reviews-impressions-perceptions-sensations/1605#post_7179753


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Great Review. Mine should be shipped at the end of this week. Yay!
  Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Congrats and enjoy.  It took me about that long to formulate an accurate review as well:
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/475499/headstage-arrow-he-reviews-impressions-perceptions-sensations/1605#post_7179753


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





pseudohippy said:


> The Arrow has landed. 2880 InDaHizzy. So needless to say its on charge and Ill report what I think in a couple weeks.


 
   
  Dammit...I was basing mine to arrive same day as yours (same ship date, and I'm in California), but as of today (Friday) it STILL isn't here, and our mail has already come.  If this friggin' thing isn't here on Saturday I'm going to kick a mailman in the nuts just outta spite.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That sucks bro. All I can tell you so far is this thing is fantastic. I can actually use my MS2i with a portable player now. Sure I used them with the J3 on occasion but they need current to shine. The Arrow makes them sparkle in a way none of my portable players can. Im amazed. It even plays my 600ohm DT880, although as expected it leaves a whole lot to be desired when paired with them.


----------



## obwilton

Waiting is the hard part, indeed.
   
  I ordered a LOD from Qables and it shipped on the 22nd of December.  My 12HE (#2856)shipped on the 21st.  Both of the companies are in the same part of the world and the items were sent the same way as far as postage was concerned.
   
  The LOD arrived today (what a tease), but it is an indicator of time in travel to Wisconsin.  Hopefully early next week....


----------



## Golden Monkey

Anyone else from the 12/21 shipment on the west coast still waiting for theirs, or am I the last one on Earth?  I'm pissed at the USPS right about now.  If this thing isn't here Monday I'm gonna hurt someone.


----------



## airwax

I just received my status update. Order # 3000. Arrow 3G Shipped. Now the long wait for the unit. Hopefully, the hiss issue is not true to all. I will be pairing with the JH13s, so it will much of a concern.


----------



## tuahogary

Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Anyone else from the 12/21 shipment on the west coast still waiting for theirs, or am I the last one on Earth?  I'm pissed at the USPS right about now.  If this thing isn't here Monday I'm gonna hurt someone.


 

 My order was 2890 and shipped 12/21 as well. Considering I live in the UK and have not received the amp yet, I have a suspicion that it's not really USPS' fault but rather my amp was not shipped on exactly 12/21. I certainly don't know where is it now but all I know is that it definitely takes less than 3 weeks (plus holidays) even for the cheapest non-tracking parcel to get delivered from Germany to UK.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





tuahogary said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Holy crap!  Rob could have walked it over to you in that time!  Yeah, I'm beginning to expect that "shipped" actually means "I'll be taking these down to the post office soon", and he ships out the entire batch of a hundred or so at once.


----------



## obwilton

Quote: 





tuahogary said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  i.e. Shipped means "in the box of items to be Shipped".  Argh.


----------



## tuahogary

Yeah.. i'm glad a few of you share my view.. it's really annoying considering how hard it is to get Rob to respond to an email or register on the forum should there be any queries or difficulties such as mine or Golden Monkey's. I don't want to shoot Rob down but as kind as I try to be, I honestly cannot say this is good customer support from Headstage.


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

I would say that Rob was pretty quick (in my case) to respond to my questions considering he has to design, build, test all his amps along with the PR all by himself.
  Even though the webpage says 5-10 days wait time for the order to be ready I think we should give him may be around 3 weeks for the order to be ready.
  May be it will be fair if Rob reevaluates the estimated wait time. People will have less frustrations.
  I also think Rob ships the orders in big batches. That might allow him to get some discounts for the shipping.
  I think it is fair for him since he does not charge extra for shipping.
  I checked with UPS and if he sends the Amp via UPS it would cost around 160 USD to NYC.
  So I won't mind if I have to wait for a few more days because of the poor service of USPS.
  But it very surprising that USPS is taking more than 3 weeks to deliver the item.
   
  Then again I do not believe that someone as reputable as Rob would change the shipping status of the order before actually shipping it as someone hinted above.
  No, I am pretty sure that insinuation is inaccurate!
   
  Hope your Arrow arrives soon. Mine is not shipped yet.
   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





tuahogary said:


> Yeah.. i'm glad a few of you share my view.. it's really annoying considering how hard it is to get Rob to respond to an email or register on the forum should there be any queries or difficulties such as mine or Golden Monkey's. I don't want to shoot Rob down but as kind as I try to be, I honestly cannot say this is good customer support from Headstage.


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Did Rob send you any email or you just checked the website?
  Hope your wait is not a long one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Good luck.
  
  Quote: 





airwax said:


> I just received my status update. Order # 3000. Arrow 3G Shipped. Now the long wait for the unit. Hopefully, the hiss issue is not true to all. I will be pairing with the JH13s, so it will much of a concern.


----------



## tuahogary

Quote: 





bhaskarjyotik said:


> I would say that Rob was pretty quick (in my case) to respond to my questions considering he has to design, build, test all his amps along with the PR all by himself.
> Even though the webpage says 5-10 days wait time for the order to be ready I think we should give him may be around 3 weeks for the order to be ready.
> May be it will be fair if Rob reevaluates the estimated wait time. People will have less frustrations.
> I also think Rob ships the orders in big batches. That might allow him to get some discounts for the shipping.
> ...


 

 I'm happy for you that you have been receiving good support from Rob. That's why I was a little hesitant on complaining. But for the rest of us that have our emails ignored by him, you should at least try to put yourself in our shoes. As I said before, it's not (just) USPS' fault because I seriously doubt that is the courier of his choice to send to my address in UK. Regardless of what postage service he uses, it seems to take weeks to get the amp delivered from the shipping date. UK is extremely close to Germany and there's no customs to go through within the EU. I think I read somewhere that another person from Austria (which shares the same border to Germany) got his amp 3 weeks after "shipment". It is just VERY unlikely that it takes more than 3 weeks to send anything within the EU (postal service here is very efficient), therefore I believe that the only explanation is a delayed shipping date. I hope you can see what I'm trying to say here. Again, I don't want to turn this into a whining. I just hope that like you said, Rob will give a much more accurate statement of our wait time / order status in the future.


----------



## Golden Monkey

The eagle has landed...my postman's testicles get to remain intact.  Now I just need to let Rob know that it has a big dent in between the screws...


----------



## SoulSyde

Wow! Bummer.


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Sad! How was it packaged? 
  
  Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> The eagle has landed...my postman's testicles get to remain intact.  Now I just need to let Rob know that it has a big dent in between the screws...


----------



## Golden Monkey

Standard Rob shipping, lol...padded shipping envelope, thin box, amp inside a bubblewrapped sleeve.  It doesn't look like any shipping damage (no crushing, tears, or bashed corners), it looks like it was just pushed on pretty hard during assembly.  Not a huge deal though.  I sent Rob an email asking him when he's going to ship the replacement cases...I can wait for the new ones.  I can't find whatever it is that he considers a manufacturing defect.


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Ahh well... I just hope that you get the preference for the new replacement case when they come out since you received a dented one.
  Let us know what you think of your Arrow!
  Quote: 





golden monkey said:


> Standard Rob shipping, lol...padded shipping envelope, thin box, amp inside a bubblewrapped sleeve.  It doesn't look like any shipping damage (no crushing, tears, or bashed corners), it looks like it was just pushed on pretty hard during assembly.  Not a huge deal though.  I sent Rob an email asking him when he's going to ship the replacement cases...I can wait for the new ones.  I can't find whatever it is that he considers a manufacturing defect.


----------



## obwilton

#2856 arrived yesterday.  Ordered 11-10, arrived 1-10 (shipped 12-21).
   
  I wouldn't be surprised if the time in shipping was greatly exacerbated by the holidays and perhaps some extra steps in customs nowadays. The wait does confound the situation.
   
  Very nice little amp.


----------



## finalfilppula

Quote: 





airwax said:


> I just received my status update. Order # 3000. Arrow 3G Shipped. Now the long wait for the unit. Hopefully, the hiss issue is not true to all. I will be pairing with the JH13s, so it will much of a concern.


 


  excellent! i'm 3002.


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

#3034 still processing! 
  
  Quote: 





finalfilppula said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Where is mine?
  Mine mine mine!
  LOL!!!
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H4BNbHBcnDI


----------



## tuahogary

I came back after a long day out yesterday to find order #2890 waiting for me in the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy that I finally got it and will listen to it carefully over the next week. Rob also finally responded to my email I sent in late November. He apologized due to the Christmas rush. I guess I can't really blame him for that. I'm more relieved than anything really.
   
  Btw, the amp was posted using Deutsche Mail on the 03.01.11 that is January 3rd for the rest of you. I guess my hypothesis was right after all. The worst part though is that he seemed to have forgotten to include the USB DAC cable I ordered together with the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have emailed him already and I hope to get an answer soon.


----------



## smial1966

Guys,
   
  I don't want to rain on any prospective Arrow 3G owners parades, but my order number is - *2736 *(ordered on 2nd October 2011) and I'm *STILL *waiting for my amp.
   
  Robert promised delivery of my Arrow last November and to his credit did send an Arrow 2.2G for me to use whilst the electronics were being revised in the 3G late last year.
   
  My real beef is that I've just read the Headphonia forums (under Arrow amp - delivery timetable) and Robert has posted a message on 01/13/2011 (post - 201) stating and I quote "As next we are shipping last December orders".
   
  Reading previous thread postings I've noted that order numbers after mine have been fulfilled and yet my amp is where exactly?!?  Surely it's good customer service and for that matter politeness to deal with customer orders on a first come first served basis? 
   
  I've repeatedly emailed Robert requesting shipment of the 3G and he's stated that it'll be despatched this month, so we'll see whether it finally arrives as promised.


----------



## esanthosh

#2612 shipped on 17th Dec, still not received. I am waiting from August for this. Hope it's still somewhere out there trying to find my address


----------



## smial1966

Esanthosh,
   
  Have you emailed Robert and requested the tracking number for your package? Of course I'm assuming that the item can be tracked.
   
  If it's any consolation a LOD I ordered from Hong Kong on 23rd November last year was delivered today.  European postal services did experience severe service delays last December due to heavy snowfalls, so perhaps your Arrow amp was delayed in Germany?
   
  I hope that the Arrow arrives soon.


----------



## Treepusher

Order 2924 arrived today, Dec 21 shipping date.  No DAC cable.  Anyone know if these are being shipped separately?  I'll email Rob and see what's up.


----------



## cn11

Yeah, I would certainly like to know about the DAC cable since my upgrade order also includes one... Please let me know what you find out! Order 2966 here so hopefully mine won't be too far behind you.


----------



## Treepusher

Just received a reply from Robert regarding the DAC cable.  I quote:   "[size=11pt]the DAC cable will ship separately when the new generation is finished. I can’t give a shipping date now but I try to expedite the production as much as I can… [/size]"
   
  I told him I would post this to let everyone know, as I'm certain I'm not the only one with the question.  
   
  Happy listening!


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Thanks a lot for the info. 
  Quote: 





treepusher said:


> Just received a reply from Robert regarding the DAC cable.  I quote:   "[size=11pt]the DAC cable will ship separately when the new generation is finished. I can’t give a shipping date now but I try to expedite the production as much as I can… [/size]"
> 
> I told him I would post this to let everyone know, as I'm certain I'm not the only one with the question.
> 
> Happy listening!


----------



## strannik

In case people are interested, my order #*3019* was changed to[size=x-small] "Arrow G3 shipped" [/size] this morning. I've placed it late December, so a bit under one month of waiting time really isn't that bad.


----------



## cn11

My order #2966 still shows as order processing.... weird.


----------



## Anouk

Hi everyone, I am interested in getting an arrow amp but I want to get one second hand. Can someone therefore tell me what the differences are between the 3 generations of the he-arrow? I am also pretty interested in the dac cable to go along with it although I know a new generation s ocming out, but maybe rob will offer a trade in or upgrade for that. Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Copied from the HEADPHONIA forum:
   
   
*Arrow Change Log*
 *Arrow 1G:*

 - Since mid February 2010: Improved sensitivity of automatic switch (will not turn off accidentally)
 - Since April 2010: Nuts are directly soldered on the circuit board (will not get loose)

*Arrow G2.0:*

 - Second headphone jack
 - No real power switch
 - Deeper bass boost 9dB + 9dB
 - Longer battery run time (up to 50 hours)
 - Film input caps
 - Lower ESR power rail caps and decoupling caps
 - Rear switches are more recessed (less sticking out)
 - Better firmware (faster power shifting, more precise battery voltage detection etc.)

*Arrow G2.1:*

 -New pre-amp (less switch-on click noise)

*Arrow G2.2:*

 - Change of output resistors from 10/75/120 to 0/65/110 (better synergy with some IEMs like Triple.Fi 10 which sound weird with any output resistor)

*Arrow G3.0*

 - Change of output resistors to 0/20/65 (better control of treble)
 - Additional ceramic capacitors to lower impedance of tantalum caps (virtual better treble but barely noticeable)

   
  Yes, Rob is working on the new gen of the USB/DAC cable. It might be some time before he starts shipping the new version. Enjoy.
  Quote: 





anouk said:


> Hi everyone, I am interested in getting an arrow amp but I want to get one second hand. Can someone therefore tell me what the differences are between the 3 generations of the he-arrow? I am also pretty interested in the dac cable to go along with it although I know a new generation s ocming out, but maybe rob will offer a trade in or upgrade for that. Greetings, Anouk,


----------



## buttyoldskool

my arrow 3g was changed to shipped on friday am order 3066 - anyone any ideas as to shipping time to the uk?


----------



## tuahogary

took about 1 month to get to me from the status change. ymmv.


----------



## buttyoldskool

Quote: 





tuahogary said:


> took about 1 month to get to me from the status change. ymmv.


 


 a month! my god id sooner walk to germany and pick it up
   
  was delivery over christmas or when the weather was bad mate?


----------



## airwax

I just got a message from my mom, that I have a package arrived. I had the arrow shipped to her address for safety purposes. I'm not sure if it's the arrow though. But I'm hoping. I want to go home.


----------



## tuahogary

Quote: 





buttyoldskool said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The status changed to shipped on 21st December but when I received the parcel it said it was posted on 3rd January. I'm not sure if that's considered delivery over Christmas...


----------



## s1rrah

Finally got around to doing a proper review of the Arrow. Here's a link for anyone interested:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/538016/review-the-headstage-arrow-he-portable-amplifier
   
  rock it.
   
  joel


----------



## CARRION FEAST

Order #3015, status changed to shipped on 12/01/11. I'm in Australia. Still waiting.....


----------



## TheDudeNextDoor

Still waiting for mine.... hope it arrives this month.


----------



## crd88

Order # 3053 Date: 1-3-2011
  Shipped: 1-22-2011 Arrived: 2-7-2011
   
  First impressions AMAZING!!!!, It's charging for the first time, but from the aesthetics stand point the Arrow is simply sexy. I could call Rob a liar about the flaw because when I tried to find it--it was non-existent on the minimalist design. Construction is grade A+.


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Nice. That means I will receive it soon. 
  Order# 3034 , Date: 30th Dec, 2010
  Shipped: 21st Jan, 2011
   
  Where are you located?


----------



## crd88

Forgot to mention that:
   
  Shipped from Germany to Chicago-Illinois, USA


----------



## CARRION FEAST

Came home from work and found a well padded envelope in my mailbox. I cannot get over how astoundingly small this amp is. The build quality is impressive. I will be playing with this for a while I think...........

  
  Quote: 





carrion feast said:


> Order #3015, status changed to shipped on 12/01/11. I'm in Australia. Still waiting.....


----------



## bhaskarjyotik

Thanks. Funny that I still have not received it in New York City!
  Hope to get it within this week.
  
  Quote: 





crd88 said:


> Forgot to mention that:
> 
> Shipped from Germany to Chicago-Illinois, USA


----------



## strannik

Order #3019 just arrived, Toronto, Canada, in a nice padded envelope. It was shipped Jan 22'nd. Rob was nice enough to put a ridiculously low price on the shipping envelope, so I paid no tax, no duties, no customs fees, no nothing! Certainly pleasant and unexpected.


----------



## RuiCanela

Congratulations,I understand your happiness,but don't you think you should keep that information to your self?


----------

